# Thousand words a day club 2015



## Jim Johnson

Hope Cora doesn't mind me starting the thread, but I didn't see one and I'm about to go to bed, lol.

So, 1,000 words a day or more club. Post 'em if you got 'em!

I hit 2,734 words today; a chapter and a half of a new work and the first scene of an unrelated short story. Onward!


----------



## Indigo W

2,834 for me today. Cheers!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

It's back by popular demand, so let's close the old thread and continue with this one. BTW, everybody is welcome here, whether you write 1000 words or 10000. And even if you can't hit 1000 words every day, let us know about the days you do.

I had to cancel my regular New Year's Day outing and so had plenty time. I used it to write 2252 words today. How about you?


----------



## Jill Nojack

It's my first year in the club, and I wrote 1,006. I think that's a good start! 

This is just what I need to kick my butt into high gear. It will either challenge me or make me feel inferior. Maybe both. What the heck


----------



## JR.

I'm going to join this one, and keep a spreadsheet of shame and all.

Yesterday was a pretty good start, though (past midday here now) - 2390 words


----------



## Christine Reyes

I hit 1835 today, plus edited three chapters in my WIP. Good start to the year!


----------



## Guest

I'm joining, but final editing of my book means a low word count presently. That will change after the 15th.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I finished five chapters, and 10,000 words. I also fixed all my VAT issues, uploaded a new file because of three typos after the people finished with my ACX file for a book, and worked on some covers. Good first day of the year. I'll be writing full-time in nine days. I can't wait.


----------



## Kira Barker

Love the spreadsheet of shame idea, I'm keeping track in my trusty dayplanner.

5627 logged after fixing a major outline issue.


----------



## Lydniz

Just checking in although I probably won't be starting for another week or two as I have too much to do on the home front, which is very annoying. I was trying to explain to my husband last night why taking a month off over Christmas is not a good idea, but he didn't understand. He has a typical day job and his eyes just kept glazing over and I could see he was thinking, "Mmm....a month off...mmm," so I gave up in the end. Bloody Christmas (and children with birthdays over Christmas).


----------



## ThomasDiehl

New year, new resolution, new wordcount goal. In my case it's 1,500/day, so let's go. Starting up with 1748 yesterday


----------



## Spinneyhead

1319 yesterday, 1179 so far today, but I'm aiming to clear 2000 once the man has been to find out what's wrong with my broadband.

The aim is half a million words, which works out to an average of 1370 words a day. I'm getting back up to speed and should be bettering that by next Monday.


----------



## Carradee

Yesterday was 2274 words if I just include story progress, but 3103 words if I include my notes, planning a WiP to go on the shelf.


----------



## 58907

I'm in! Yesterday, I wrote 1037. 
364,000 more to go!


----------



## 69959

Checking in here. I was going to use my two weeks off to get serious planning done for the year. Instead, I got the flu and spent my holidays on the couch. I'm going to do some planning and outlining, and then hopefully start writing again on either Sunday or Monday. Cheers to all!


----------



## Kira Barker

Day 2 brought me a nice 3697 words. Because I've set Scrivener to reset at midnight, I'm getting a head start on Jan 3 now! I feel so sneaky.


----------



## Incognita

Ugh, I hope you feel better, Stacy! 

4K yesterday and 4K today. Getting into the home stretch (78K out of 90K-ish for this WIP).


----------



## Indigo W

2,853 for me today and calling it a night


----------



## Shaw

I got about 2k words yesterday and 2,125 tonight. Happy 2015!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2023 words today. Not bad, but I had hoped for more.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I got five chapters and 10,000 words done. I have fourteen chapters left to finish. I'm hoping to be able to finish on Monday -- which will give me a clean slate for the following week when I start my first full-time week as an author.


----------



## Christine Reyes

A little over 3,000 today, plus a few more chapters edited and reworked.


----------



## ThomasDiehl

259, blame goes to TV Tropes. Oh well, next one!


----------



## shadowfox

I've been thinking about my real aim for this first quarter and pretty much decided to concentrate almost all my efforts into my nonfiction writing. I wrote 7 nonfiction books last year, and my quarters aim is to get at least six more nonfiction books written. Or 2 books a month. Although I'd take more than that if I can get it.

I'm going to report on these nonfiction books in page counts and not word counts. Which makes me a bit of a rebel 

Today, 28 pages.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant

2013 was starting to go great guns when I got derailed by major health issues that wiped out much of 2014, too (hard to write when the meds have screwed with your mind so much that you can go to the fridge but no longer understand what a fridge is for).  Was beginning to recover when a major move and heavy demands at work slowed me down again.  

But 2015 promises to be kinder, so I am posting right now as my commitment to return to my old daily writing habits and to hold myself accountable by posting here.  Now...it's off to write so I actually have something to post this evening.


----------



## JR.

2460 yesterday

2341 today. Very happy with that, considering I woke to a surprise visit from the in-laws this morning. They've been here all day, but it's amazing what you can ignore when you really put your mind to it


----------



## KealanPatrick

4400 words today. Happy as a clam.


----------



## Jim Johnson

I hit 2,639 yesterday.

Today is off to a good start. 442 words while transiting on the metro. Planning on another hour or so of writing later this evening.


----------



## Kira Barker

3523, so far the year is going well! I def. need to step up my pace to hit my self-imposed deadline, but can't complain if I keep this up!


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day over here.


----------



## Indigo W

1022 today. Not as productive as I should have been, but tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Shaw

6k today. 

I love Saturdays at home.


----------



## Jill Nojack

1386 today. I'm not a marvel, but I'm happy with myself for keeping going so far!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2540 words for me.


----------



## Christine Reyes

3,680 for me today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit my five chapters and 10,00 words. I have nine chapters left. I should finish Monday.


----------



## ThomasDiehl

1,873 - that's more like it


----------



## shadowfox

12 pages today.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant

1014 net yesterday.  Amazing how brilliant prose left unattended can putrefy like that.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Ooh, can I join, please. 1,000 a day is my aim as I don't do 'quick & dirty drafts'. I started a short story over Christmas which is turning into a novellete. I need to get it out of the way and back to the novel! 920 words yesterday.


----------



## Kira Barker

11k today. Now I need some rest. And an ice pack.


----------



## Indigo W

3,311 and if I stay on track I should be finishing up book 2 in my series in the next three days. Time to kick back with the fam


----------



## Jim Johnson

Good intentions don't get words written. I didn't get beyond the 442 yesterday, but I did write 3,542 today and finished a short story. The power of average for the weekend works for me!


----------



## Jill Nojack

1376 today. Slow and steady. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Incognita

4K today, and I think I might finish tomorrow! (Currently at 86K for the WIP.)


----------



## Shaw

1k today. It's a heckuva lot better than the zippo I had at 8.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant

1316.  Not much for a Sunday, but I'm happy with what I got. Hopefully I'll get some momentum going.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I got my 10,000 words and five chapters in. I have four to finish the main writing tomorrow.


----------



## Christine Reyes

5,142 new words and on track to finish all of the major rewriting I need to do for this book by tomorrow. I swear, I just wanted to write a little novella, and it ballooned into this giant thing...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

That tends to happen to me, too, Christine. I start a quick short story and it blossoms into a novella.

In other news, I wrote 2881 words today.


----------



## ThomasDiehl

So long as it stays one book, you're luckier than me, Christine ;-) 

1,624


----------



## 69959

Still feeling sick, but I have to write. It's been two weeks since my last session!

1824 for today. Not bad for being so out of sorts and without an outline.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

I wrote 3,393 words yesterday. So excited!


----------



## Jim Johnson

3321 today on a new short story. I like it enough to keep rolling with it.


----------



## Kira Barker

2211 today, plus one short novella edited. Yay!


----------



## Linda Acaster

1227 words today, which is just fine by me as I believe they are the *right* words - or nearly all of them.


----------



## Indigo W

I believe I'm calling it a night at 3165. Unless I get a second wind, in which case there may be more...


----------



## Incognita

4,156 today, and 90,156 on the WIP, making that a complete first draft.

I have a feeling I may want to fiddle with the ending a bit, but that's for the second draft after I've let it marinate a bit. I'll take a few days off before moving on to the next one.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I wrote four chapters and 9,000 words. I finished the main writing on my WIP. It was 39 chapters (40 if you count the prologue) and I'm ready to start editing.


----------



## Vincent Caine

1154 today. That's a solid day for me on a workday.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats to everybody on making your respective wordcounts.

As for me, I wrote 2548 words today.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,371, nowhere near what I needed to get done today. Blergh.


----------



## ThomasDiehl

2,703 along with some trademark research and finally getting my standing desk. What a nice monday.


----------



## JR.

Less than 1,500 over the last two days. Shameful. If I get a good night, I'll finish the novel draft.


On the plus side, I did sort out the cover for the novella, and may have done the same for the novel, depending on whether the artist I contacted grants me rights. Also most of a blurb and some editing. Not entirely a waste...


----------



## shadowfox

Took yesterday off, wrote 10 pages today.


----------



## Kira Barker

6234 today, I'm staying ahead of my already twice extended deadline - yay!


----------



## Indigo W

3,043 today, should finish my WIP tomorrow morning, just in time for family to get into town for a few days!


----------



## Jim Johnson

2,952 today; practiced openings on three different stories. One of them was a false start that led to a better opening on another story.


----------



## 69959

1351 was all I got today.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,634 yesterday.


----------



## shadowfox

10 pages today. A bit of a struggle day, very slow going.


----------



## Jim Johnson

3241 today, split between two short stories. One week in the new year down, and a seven day writing streak. I'll take that! Hope everyone is making strides toward your goals!


----------



## Kira Barker

1198, and really had to force myself to make it (and stay up until 1am). Got my first iPad today, there were so many more important things to do than write! Also got some proofreading done, which is always a plus.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2410 words yesterday (KBoards was down, when I tried to post) and 2091 words today.


----------



## Christine Reyes

4,029 and the manuscript has been sent to the editor. I'm hoping to break my habit of rewriting endlessly forever this year, so here's to one step towards that goal!

@Cora - Me too! I think it takes me longer to come up with a short story idea that actually works. I just like writing about big ol' worlds. 
@Thomas - Eep, I can only imagine if this book had ended up as two. There's probably room for a sequel, but I always intended it to be a standalone. We'll see...


----------



## Lydniz

I managed to get some notes down yesterday to start off the new WIP, but less than 1,000 words - and it was haaaard after weeks off. There's nothing worse than staring at a blank page in the new year.


----------



## ThomasDiehl

Christine Reyes said:


> @Thomas - Eep, I can only imagine if this book had ended up as two. There's probably room for a sequel, but I always intended it to be a standalone. We'll see...


Oh, I have a short story that by now turned into four books. I by now decided to give the last one timtravel and end it with a stable timeloop just to wrap it all up neatly.

On topic: 1506 Tuesday, nothing yesterday and probably nothing before Saturday for health reasons - I didn't know writing could be this dangerous, but then I carried my new desk home by foot, and my back took revenge the next morning.


----------



## 69959

1512 this morning. Jumped to a different WIP yesterday and today so I could be in the same world as the book I'm getting ready to publish. I'm going to have to decide which story to continue with after publishing.


----------



## shadowfox

I wrote 10 pages today.


----------



## TFHinton

FIRST EVER POST IN THE INFAMOUS K-BOARDS

I'm starting a new fantasy novel this year, and managed to write 1200 words of outline, if that counts?


----------



## Cara Quinlan

I'm in! My plan is to get a good portion of a series written this year (a crossover between contemporary romance and "chick lit"), and I was planning a doable 1,000 words a day before I even saw this post. I have a little over 20,000 words so far (only because I started in late 2014). Here's to a productive year for everyone!


----------



## Jim Johnson

2925 today on a new short story that was sparked by rummaging around on a pre-made cover site and finding a cover that sparked an character, setting, and problem. Off and running.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

1,147. 

Haven't written much in a while. Off to a decent start!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2088 words over here.


----------



## Christine Reyes

2,011 today.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant

1403, but that includes words from a little time grabbed yesterday.


----------



## 69959

1603. Glad to be increasing my word count each day.


----------



## shadowfox

10 pages written today. Eventually


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2257 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I haven't written since Monday, but I have finished proofing one manuscript and loaded it for April preorder, finished the CreateSpace book that goes with it, offered two more books (in different series) for preorder, finished editing the book I completed on Monday and shipped it off to my editor, and worked on some covers. Saturday is my last day at my day job. Then I'm a professional author. I've cleaned as much of my slate as possible to start fresh. Tomorrow night, I start outlining my next project, and next week I start working to get myself on a schedule. I'm pretty excited. I hope to be posting a lot of numbers here -- starting on Monday.


----------



## shadowfox

10 pages again today. 

Was hoping that I'd finish this book today but it's looking like it'll be tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2232 words today.


----------



## ThomasDiehl

1,499


----------



## 69959

Spent today's writing time uploading my new release to all the retailers. Being sick for over two weeks set me behind, and I felt this was more important. Usually, I would just write, but I don't think I'll have time to upload later today.


----------



## hermione47

1,000 a day since 3rd January. Let's hope I can keep it up.


----------



## shadowfox

8 page day. Finished book.


----------



## Incognita

I'm back from my break after finishing the last book last Monday and wrote 3K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats to Stacy on publishing your book, to shadowfox on finishing yours and to Christine on starting a new one.

Meanwhile, I wrote a good 3205 words today. I'm not quite there yet, but the end is in sight.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,054 today, after taking a couple days off.

Thanks, Cora!


----------



## ThomasDiehl

Somehow squeezed 1,544 in between answering all those birthday greetings (I'm a birthday Grinch, but people don't care).


----------



## 69959

Thanks, Cora!

1652. I'm glad that I'm at least increasing my world count each time. January seems to be a rough month for me. Recovering from the holidays and getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## shadowfox

3387 words today.

Back to the current novel.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Annoying weekend. Wrote 1797 on Friday, zip on Saturday, and then back at it on Sunday with 2901.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

I missed last Saturday, but I had 3000 words every other day last week. Feeling good!

Do any of you guys have any habits or methods for upping your word counts? Since tracking myself, I've seen a huge increase in speed. I'm able to knock out 3000 words in about two hours.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

M Stephen Stewart said:


> I missed last Saturday, but I had 3000 words every other day last week. Feeling good!
> 
> Do any of you guys have any habits or methods for upping your word counts? Since tracking myself, I've seen a huge increase in speed. I'm able to knock out 3000 words in about two hours.


I watch television (only stuff I've seen before). Today I finish off the third season of Seaquest. Tomorrow I start on the first season of Angel.


----------



## Jim Johnson

M Stephen Stewart said:


> I missed last Saturday, but I had 3000 words every other day last week. Feeling good!
> 
> Do any of you guys have any habits or methods for upping your word counts? Since tracking myself, I've seen a huge increase in speed. I'm able to knock out 3000 words in about two hours.


Writing in 30 minute sprints with at least some sort of idea what I'm writing helps my productivity a ton. A sentence or two for a scene or chapter or a short story, something to give me a waymarker to aim for. I've been spending this year practicing story openings, and I've written into the dark and I've written with some sort of quasi-outline. No real winner yet, but lots of practice so far.


----------



## meh

TOS.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 8,000 words. I wanted to do another chapter, but I have some other stuff that needs to be done. I did get some cover work done, and some housekeeping stuff for two books on Audible done, too.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

2,625 today! Off to a good start this week.


----------



## meh

1376 today. Whew, that's better.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2885 words today in spite of a busy day. BTW, Yoda, I love your new avatar.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant

Wanted to post but sailed right past this thread...twice. So much for my reading ability.

Saturday, zip. (In process of selling house. How does inanimate stuff breed like this)

Sunday, 2306

Monday, 570

Many thanks for this thread. It's helping the accountability.


----------



## 69959

1404 today.


----------



## Lydniz

Just under 1000 words. All notes, but still, words. I'm finding it really hard to get going after several weeks off, and this horrible cold doesn't help. Note to self: being between books and staring at a blank page on 1 January is a bad position to be in.


----------



## Jim Johnson

1256 yesterday, not what I wanted, but what I got.


----------



## shadowfox

10 pages nonfiction today.

Solved the technical problems that stopped me working on it yesterday.


----------



## meh

1276 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1527 words. Had some personal trouble.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 11,000 words. I finished later than I wanted. Putting myself on a schedule is not going well.


----------



## ThomasDiehl

Nothing on Monday, 1425 yesterday


----------



## 69959

1166. It can only get better from here, right?


----------



## Jim Johnson

1099 yesterday. Been in a bit of a slump due to real life stuffs, but still getting to the keyboard, so...eh. Something's better than a goose egg.


----------



## shadowfox

10 pages today.

Hope  Cora and Jim both have better luck soon.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

I love writing, and I hate having an unfinished first draft. I'm gonna spend all my spare time on this baby. I'm hoping to break out 30,000 words before the end of the weekend.

If none of you hear from me after Sunday, please assume I've OD'ed on writing. I'll expect a memorial thread.


----------



## Kira Barker

I fell into my first "cannot write anything for days" hole of the year late last week - still clocked out at 9k overall that week but with several empty days now. Today I managed 1959 words so far, but I intend to pull a part-nighter, so might be double or triple that until I hit the sack!

While I hate that I didn't even make it two entire weeks of consistent writing, this was the quickest I've ever dived through a dry spell - and I blame you guys for it! THANK YOU!! Now I just need a few 10k days and I'll be back on track! This book should be finished by Sunday, entirely plausible still.


----------



## Lydniz

Yoda did all my words for me so I get the day off.


----------



## meh

1302 words today.


----------



## ThomasDiehl

1,374


----------



## 69959

1740. Almost my highest word count of the year.


----------



## shadowfox

12 pages nonfiction today.


----------



## Jim Johnson

1468 yesterday, bringing me to just over 30k for the month so far. Okay with that, but pushing onward.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Just a hair shy of 6000 yesterday. Am I crazy for wanting to do it again today?

Yes.

Will that stop me?

No.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

4,087 today! Fingers are starting to cramp though.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1803 words yesterday and 2271 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hit 11,000 words and finished my WIP. I've decided to do four shorts (from different points of view) in my best-selling series this year. They'll be between 20,000 and 25,000 words. The first is officially done. I'll start the second this weekend (I outlined it yesterday). I want two done as soon as possible and two done in the early stages of summer. I'm releasing one a season and putting them for preorder. My first already has more than 200 preorders (and it's only been up for a few days) so I'm excited for it. This is what writing full time gets me, lol. Now I need to go to Shutterstock and look at art for covers (while watching Gone Girl).


----------



## Kira Barker

3773, back on track!


----------



## Lydniz

1,264 yesterday, and I don't even have a plot yet!


----------



## shadowfox

13 pages nonfiction today.

Slowly catching up to the "schedule." Only about 12 pages behind now


----------



## 69959

1142. I hope that this February goes as well as last. I wrote a 70k novel that month. This month, I'm barely squeaking out enough for a novella.


----------



## Jim Johnson

4500 in yesterday. Good stuff and I'll try to do it again today. Gotta catch up!


----------



## meh

1352 yesterday.  Hoping to do the same today.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

5530 yesterday. I am going to finish this draft this weekend. That puts me like 2 weeks ahead of schedule!


----------



## Daniel Dennis

3,277. Good way to end out the week.


----------



## Kira Barker

11,172. Phew. And two more days to finish this novel!


----------



## shadowfox

12 pages today. 

It's been a slow kind of day today. In the middle of the book and wondering if it might end up going over the page count...


----------



## dustinsmommy

What is the 1,000 words a day club? As you can tell I'm new to this side of writing.


----------



## shadowfox

dustinsmommy said:


> What is the 1,000 words a day club? As you can tell I'm new to this side of writing.


People try to write a 1,000 words a day. They post on here reporting in if they get to their goal or not. Some people have larger or smaller goals than 1,000 words. That's perfectly okay.


----------



## dustinsmommy

shadowfox said:


> People try to write a 1,000 words a day. They post on here reporting in if they get to their goal or not. Some people have larger or smaller goals than 1,000 words. That's perfectly okay.


Thank you, I think I need to try this. It will keep me motivated.


----------



## Jim Johnson

6301 yesterday and it felt real good! Right back on track with my goals.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

about 4500 yesterday before I fell asleep. Ha!

I'm at 4500 today already, so I should finally hit my 6k goal.


----------



## hunterone

Today I wrote 14,000,000 words lol


----------



## Jim Johnson

4505 today on two related scenes, feels like I'm back on track after a midweek slump. Ever forward!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2279 words yesterday and 3543 words today, plus I finished my space opera novella.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Only 7,000 words today. I had to finish editing another book to get to a proofreader. Ah, the life.


----------



## Kira Barker

6657 for Saturday. Today's deadline day, and I'm so going over the 100k mark, but hopefully will wrap up the book.


----------



## ThomasDiehl

0
1,104
1,017

I think I need to step up somewhat


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yoda, I think you're the only person on this board who'd preface 7000 words with "only". Anyway, well done, everybody.


----------



## 69959

2048 - finally broke 2k this year! (That's my daily goal. January is my worst writing month by far. Every time.) My novel also took a surprising turn at the end of my session. Things are going to get interesting! It's no wonder my readers love my twists and turns - I don't even see half of them until they happen. Not contrived at all.


----------



## shadowfox

12 pages today.

Slightly irritating but I know / think it's likely that this book is going to overrun and be longer than my expected page count. So I'm probably going to not get three books finished this month...


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant

0
0
1785

Goofing off this morning. Shame on me. Especially with all of you for inspiration (okay, and intimidation....you folks are amazing. truly. congrats to all)


----------



## Jim Johnson

3526 today while watching the football games. Good way to pass the afternoon


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2021 words today.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,243 today after a slow week.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Finally got over the 6k hump yesterday. I hit 6040.

I find that doing my morning session at home, then doing my even session outside the house really helped me get focused.


----------



## 69959

1174. Since I ended up with the day off, I might try to write some more later. I need to get used to writing during the day because when I go full time, I'm not getting up at 4am anymore!


----------



## Daniel Dennis

2481 today. Getting the week kicked off right. Wish I had more time over the weekend. Goose eggs for both Sat and Sun.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 10,000 words and some busy work.


----------



## Jim Johnson

4716 yesterday over two hours of work. Onward! 

Also, you all are so inspiring. I love seeing the crazy progress.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

I punched my stupid first draft in the face. It's done!

Took me 39 days to write 80,000 words. Probably could have gotten it finished quicker if it weren't for all the holidays.


----------



## Lydniz

Catching up with some totals:

Thursday: 1,264
Friday: 1,496
Monday: 1,138
Today: 1,010

I'm still finding it hard going, though.


----------



## Jim Johnson

M Stephen Stewart said:


> I punched my stupid first draft in the face. It's done!
> 
> Took me 39 days to write 80,000 words. Probably could have gotten it finished quicker if it weren't for all the holidays.


Rock on!


----------



## shadowfox

Didn't write yesterday.
6 Pages today.

Keen to get back on the wagon tomorrow... need a push to get this book done. It's beginning to drag.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

shadowfox said:


> Didn't write yesterday.
> 6 Pages today.
> 
> Keen to get back on the wagon tomorrow... need a push to get this book done. It's beginning to drag.


ALL.
FIRST.
DRAFTS.
MUST.
DIE.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

2607 today but I feel like I made no progress at all. Too many little plot issues to work out.


----------



## Guest

1004, WOOHOO!  Got bogged down with writing an unfamiliar romantic chapter the last couple of days, glad the swashbuckling has returned.  Phew!

Seriously, you guys who can write more than 1000 words/day, that's some mad skillz!

Cheers!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Two years ago, 1000+ word days were rare events for me, Adly. But now I hit and exceed 1000 words regularly. Writing is like a muscle, the more you do it, the stronger it gets. And so I wrote 2405 words yesterday and 2127 today.


----------



## ccruz

1,777. I'm an editor but am writing my first fantasy book. Am so nervous about it that I've put it off for months. I hope to finish it by March.


----------



## Lydniz

CoraBuhlert said:


> Writing is like a muscle, the more you do it, the stronger it gets.


This is sooo true. I am struggling terribly after a month off. Don't take a month off, folks! Your ability to string a sentence together will dribble out through your ears when you're not looking.


----------



## shadowfox

12 pages today.


----------



## 69959

Writing is definitely a muscle! That's why January is so difficult for me. I have to fight to get my writing muscle back into shape after the holidays.

Yesterday, I got 1018.
Today, 1400.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Busy day yesterday, but managed to add 2753 to the WIP.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant

1014
948

Creeping along while painting the house (it's on the market--why don't you ever put this much work into it when you're just living there?)  and trying to remember to show up for the day job.


----------



## meh

1282 yesterday.  lol, so true about the house!  I have to get new carpet installed, but first I have all these boxes to go through.


----------



## Jim Johnson

3760 today, calling it a night here. Time to get some reading in!


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,106 for me today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I finished another WIP -- 6,000 words. Then I did some editing.


----------



## shadowfox

11 pages today.

This book feels like it is going on and on...


----------



## Indigo W

3345
1625
1944
1293 and just got the baby down for a nap, so I'ma see how much more I can get before she pops back up. Ready...set...go!!


----------



## meh

1282 yesterday


----------



## Stewart Matthews

ccruz said:


> 1,777. I'm an editor but am writing my first fantasy book. Am so nervous about it that I've put it off for months. I hope to finish it by March.


Don't sweat the first draft, homes. Just punch that sucker in the face and get 'er done!


----------



## Jim Johnson

3950 today; part on a scene for a novella series, and part on a different scene for a different novella series.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2071 yesterday and 2204 words today.


----------



## naughty kim

4566.  Another short story for the masses.


----------



## ccruz

Jim Johnson said:


> 3950 today; part on a scene for a novella series, and part on a different scene for a different novella series.


LOL! Thanks for the support. I'm trying to push myself to just finish it and stop fretting, but it's hard. I wrote a nonfiction short book and that was easy to do. Fantasy is harder because I have to make everything up! I'm learning as I go from posts here. I think I should sit down and write down what happens in each chapter and try to keep notes on descriptions and stuff.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,037, just barely squeaking past that 1k mark.

ccruz - World building can definitely be tricky. I'm currently working on a bunch of short stories set in what will eventually be the basis for a longer series, and I'm pretty much just using them as an excuse to world build. It's easier for me to figure out details when I can see the need for them. Otherwise I'm just like, "It's a big old city in space! What more do you want from me?"


----------



## ccruz

LOL Christine! Me too. I sort of drew a map of my world, but only three places are filled in with names. The rest of the countries are all blank. Good job on the 1k words, hey?! I'm trying to finish mine for today.


----------



## ccruz

1,040 for me today. My book took a whole new direction and I just worked someone in as a villain, so I'm happy with my progress today.


----------



## 69959

Didn't even make 1k yesterday: 866 
Today, a whole 1170

Can I blame it on my cold?


----------



## shadowfox

18 Pages today.

Managed to finish the book. Just one of those books that goes on and on and...


----------



## Daniel Dennis

2281 today! Good way to end out the week.


----------



## meh

1462 yesterday, 1198 today.


----------



## Jim Johnson

4443 today on a couple scenes in a novella. Good times.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2014 words today.


----------



## Christine Reyes

Only 652 today, but I managed to work out a knot in my story. Aiming to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## shadowfox

Didn't write today. Just did editing / publishing stuff...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2252 words today. I'd hoped for more, but I've got a nasty weather induced headache.


----------



## ccruz

1,010 today! Yesterday only 500 or so, though  I need to step up my game and stop watching Law and Order!


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,678 today.


----------



## shadowfox

2552 words.

A fun day. Started new fiction book. Went into town and enjoyed myself so didn't write much.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

My plan was to take two weeks of after finished my draft of Mindshare Book 2. The break lasted 3 days. I'm kind of a workaholic.

Anyhow, did an outline for a short on Thurs/Fri. 

3300 words yesterday. Still going today, but I'll check in later and let you guys know. I'm shooting for 6000 again.


----------



## 69959

1724 this morning. Working on one I haven't touched for months. I have WIP-ADD these days.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Okay, 6259 for today. I finished the first draft of my short, with 10,436 words. Yay me!


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,070 today, most of that a comic book script. I'll get back to my not-so-short story tomorrow.


----------



## NotHere

I need to try to commit myself to doing more 1,000 word a day sprints. I've been in this debilitating writing funk. I suspect I can only get out of it, if I make myself get out of the funk.

So I wrote 1,000 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2505 words over here plus some editing.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Didn't post over the weekend, but did write. 2812 on Saturday and 3448 on Sunday. Just over 75k for the month so far and on track to break into the low 90s. Madness.


----------



## 69959

1321, and only fourteen more days of these annoying 4am writing sessions. Then I get to learn to write during the day.


----------



## shadowfox

16 pages today.

Back to the nonfiction


----------



## Stewart Matthews

LWFlouisa said:


> I need to try to commit myself to doing more 1,000 word a day sprints. I've been in this debilitating writing funk. I suspect I can only get out of it, if I make myself get out of the funk.
> 
> So I wrote 1,000 words today.


Start with a simple goal. If saying "I'm going to write 1500 words today" is too intimidating, don't attach yourself to a specific word count. Just say "I'm going to write more than yesterday." If that means writing 1001 words, go with it!


----------



## Jim Johnson

M Stephen Stewart said:


> Start with a simple goal. If saying "I'm going to write 1500 words today" is too intimidating, don't attach yourself to a specific word count. Just say "I'm going to write more than yesterday." If that means writing 1001 words, go with it!


What worked for me way back when, starting out, was to focus on just showing up at the keyboard to write. Less pressure on number of words to generate, so I told myself, "just show up for 30 minutes and write in that time". It was 600, 700 words a sprint, but gradually I got used to just showing up that I got to be more productive with my time.


----------



## Lydniz

I managed 1,045 today. I'm going to see if I can do a few more on a different WIP.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Anyone else want to slit their wrists with me after seeing the Yoda's daily word counts?  

OMG!  10k a day?!?

And I thought my 2.5k daily goal was aggressive.  Anyways, way to go everyone with your word counts!  The thread prompted me to start a log and its working great!

Regards,
SM


----------



## A. S. Warwick

First post of the year for me - and for a long time.  Last year I came in at 333,123.  Would have done more but the lat 4 months I did just 1250 words - mostly due to my wife and I having our first child.  They sought of devour writing time.

First day writing this year was 1010.


----------



## 69959

1622


----------



## Lydniz

A. S. Warwick said:


> First post of the year for me - and for a long time. Last year I came in at 333,123. Would have done more but the lat 4 months I did just 1250 words - mostly due to my wife and I having our first child. They sought of devour writing time.
> 
> First day writing this year was 1010.


Congratulations on the baby, and on getting back into the swing of things!

I managed another 1,014 yesterday, bringing the total for the day up to just over 2,000. I've done 1,345 today so far and I'm going to aim for another 1,000 tonight.

ETA: did another 431, making 1,776 for today.


----------



## Jim Johnson

4467 yesterday including a long scene from a short story or novella that I'll expand in to a novel at some point down the road.


----------



## shadowfox

Only 5 pages today.

I had a good fun time today, I just didn't write much


----------



## meh

1298 yesterday. For some reason struggling to write today--two new stories, so perhaps that's why.


----------



## Jim Johnson

4199 today on a couple WIPs. I'm now at 83,681 for the month. And then my wife says, so push yourself to get 100k in for the month. Sheesh.

And then I did the math and figured I need 4080 each day for the rest of the month. Not outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on the baby, AS.

2601 words yesterday and 2682 today.


----------



## shadowfox

11 pages today.

Seemed slow going. Not sure that this current book isn't going to end up too short.


----------



## 69959

1258 today. In other news, my Gone trilogy is now in paperback - a massive 650 page beast arrived in the mail yesterday.


----------



## Jim Johnson

5182 today; two completed chapters and the start of a third on the first book in a novella series. End of the month is coming; how's everyone doing on their goals?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

10,000 yesterday, 6,000 today. I wanted to write more, but I got my most recent WIP back from my editor early and I want to start going through that.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3113 words today plus finished a mystery novelette in my Helen Shepherd Mysteries series.


----------



## Lydniz

1,865 yesterday. I'm having a go at working on two things at once. So far so good.


----------



## 69959

1809. Eleven more days of the day job. Then hopefully I'll start getting 4k a day...and no more 4am mornings.


----------



## meh

Stacy Claflin said:


> 1258 today. In other news, my Gone trilogy is now in paperback - a massive 650 page beast arrived in the mail yesterday.


Congrats!

Forgot to post yesterday, apparently. Wrote 1305 on Tuesday, 1264 on Wednesday.


----------



## Matthew Stott

Phew, managed to do a little over 1000 words today in about 45 mins for the new fantasy novella.
Trying to be more disciplined about not checking the internet every 5 mins, just put the earphones in, press play and type. Looks like it works! Well, of course it does. More words in less time. Now just to try and do this every day.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Stacy Claflin said:


> 1809. Eleven more days of the day job. Then hopefully I'll start getting 4k a day...and no more 4am mornings.


I was counting down the end of a day job earlier this month. It's great to be free of it. I'm still ironing out the kinks of organization.


----------



## 69959

Thanks, Judy!



YodaRead said:


> I was counting down the end of a day job earlier this month. It's great to be free of it. I'm still ironing out the kinks of organization.


I remember that.  I fully expect the first 2-4 weeks to be one big learning experience! I'm trying to nail down a schedule so I have some boundaries to work within. We'll see!


----------



## shadowfox

1 page today.

Kind of embarrassing, really.


----------



## Lydniz

1,775 today. Which would be good if I hadn't been aiming for 4,000. Oh, well.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Anything's better than nothing, Lydniz!


----------



## Lydniz

'Tis true. And there's always tomorrow!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1347 words today. I was hoping for more, but I had a tiring day today.


----------



## Jim Johnson

4217 today including three more finished chapters on the novella WIP.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

12,000 today. I also did five chapters of editing. I'm considering writing one more chapter (another 2,000 words or so). Decisions, decisions.

Edited: I added my extra chapter. It was 2,100 words.


----------



## meh

1347 yesterday.  Been trying to edit a novel as well.


----------



## 69959

2001 today. If I can get 2k a day through next Friday, I'll finish this one by then. This is only the second or third time I've gotten 2k this month, so we'll see.


----------



## shadowfox

4 pages today.


----------



## Lydniz

2,094 today.


----------



## Jim Johnson

3,610 today, posting now because my wife and I are likely going contra dancing tonight and I might not get another chance to write tonight! 

EDIT: Ended up not going dancing because it's so freaking cold! Ended up writing another 1179 words to the WIP, finishing another chapter. Total for the day is 4789, bringing me to 97,869 for the month. Tomorrow I'll finish the draft of the novella and break 100k. Woop!


----------



## meh

1357 today, which makes it 23,877 for the month. It does add up!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2360 words today.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

Just over 5,000 yesterday when I started my new novel.


----------



## Jim Johnson

2893 for the day so far. Just finished the draft of the first novella in a new series and not sure I'll jump into another story today. I broke 100k for the month of January, which is my all-time best writing in one month.

Now it's off to the store to get me one of these:


----------



## Incognita

Finally getting back in the saddle today after a few weeks off. 3K.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

4300ish today.
Wifey did a little over 2700. And a LOT of revisions. 

How are you people getting such precise counts? Do you write down the exact number at the end of each day or do you have some other trick?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

10,000 today. I'm hoping to do the same (or more) Sunday. We have a storm coming through. I'll be homebound. I might as well write (I certainly don't care about the Super Bowl).


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Jim Johnson said:


> 2893 for the day so far. Just finished the draft of the first novella in a new series and not sure I'll jump into another story today. I broke 100k for the month of January, which is my all-time best writing in one month.
> 
> Now it's off to the store to get me one of these:


Awesome job! I wrote 3k today and will wrap up tomorrow with about 75k so not nearly as good as your 100k but I'll eat 3/4ths of that damn candy bar instead


----------



## Christine Reyes

I've been stuck in the haze of rewriting this past week, and I never know how to count my words during that process. But, according to my logs, I produced at least 33k words of new fiction this month, so average of 1k/day has been met!  Nowhere near Jim, Salvador and others, but I'm happy with it!


----------



## freestone_laura

2,132

Most I've done in a long time on zero sleep after a 10 hour night shift. For people asking about the word count I just keep track on a notepad how many words on which day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2319 words today and 67188 for the month.


----------



## 69959

1727. I can't figure out last month's word count total because google docs won't cooperate.

ETA: January total is 30,805. This _will_ be my lowest month of the year.


----------



## 67499

I haven't posted to this thread since the new year began because all I've been doing is editing - the first three books in the comic crime caper series I've mentioned before. The first book in the series, _The Feathered Virgin_, went up for Kindle on Friday and the next two should be live Monday/Tuesday. So now I've time to get back to serious scribbling. Proud to say I managed 1,001 words and qualify to rejoin this thread!


----------



## Shei Darksbane

6,200 for me today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 10,000 today (and now will move on to editing). I should finish my WIP Monday. Then, on Tuesday, I'm staring another project. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Arshness said:


> 4300ish today.
> Wifey did a little over 2700. And a LOT of revisions.
> 
> How are you people getting such precise counts? Do you write down the exact number at the end of each day or do you have some other trick?


I write on my Neo or in scrivener, and can check the word count of whatever document I'm working on when I'm done. Easy peasy.

Did 3259 today, mostly after the super bowl. Figured I'd celebrate finishing book one in the new series yesterday with starting book two today. As the wise green guy said above, no rest for the wicked.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2820 words today.


----------



## Kira Barker

After a week spent revising and editing, and doing my first two paperbacks, I'm back to writing - finally!
Jan got me about 68k words, less than I wanted, but hey, I finished that book so not complaining!

3020 last night, it feels great to be back in the saddle!


----------



## Lydniz

1,047 on the main WIP. Now I'm going to plot out a bit for tomorrow, then will try to do a few more words on the other one later. This month I'm going to do some actual work!


----------



## Shei Darksbane

Jim Johnson said:


> I write on my Neo or in scrivener, and can check the word count of whatever document I'm working on when I'm done. Easy peasy.
> 
> Did 3259 today, mostly after the super bowl. Figured I'd celebrate finishing book one in the new series yesterday with starting book two today. As the wise green guy said above, no rest for the wicked.


Thanks! I had to look those up. Scrivener looks awesome but I love Google Docs for the collaboration tools. As we finish chapters or sections we need some help with, my wife and I just say "Read Chapter 2 please" and the other can just read it in the browser and made suggested edits and comments for the other to consider as they go. Proofreading each other is easy too. But to do word counts, I have to go Tools>Word Count and keep track of it somewhere! 
Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Daniel Dennis

5787 today! Finished my first draft of my third book!


----------



## Incognita

February is not starting off so great. Nothing yesterday and only 2K today. I have a lot of upheaval going on, but I really need to focus.


----------



## 69959

Congrats, Daniel. 
Sorry to hear about that, Christine.  

1593 this morning. I was really hoping to get more written during the day, but I didn't. When I go full time, I am definitely, definitely going to hit my word count before I check email or social media - no exceptions. Once I do, writing just doesn't happen. I can edit or whatever, but not write.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 9,000 words and finished my WIP. Unfortunately, I have a full day of editing in front of me Tuesday. I will hop on a new project Wednesday (when another snowstorm is set to hit). Blech.


----------



## Guest

YodaRead said:


> I did 9,000 words and finished my WIP. Unfortunately, I have a full day of editing in front of me Tuesday. I will hop on a new project Wednesday (when another snowstorm is set to hit). Blech.


  I did ten times less that that today. Struggled with finding the right words through a death/dying scene. Rough!


----------



## Shei Darksbane

5008 
I was a bit distracted all day. One of my personal idols died. :c I was very sad. 
So I procrastinated a lot. Will try to get more done tomorrow!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2483 words for me today.


----------



## Axel Blackwell

is there a 100 words a day club? 
I've been trying to get this sequel off the ground but it just doesn't want to fly.
I wrote 1900 words today, but they don't count'cause it was the wrong story.


----------



## Lydniz

I'm so pleased I'm not the only one who's been struggling. I'm managing a thousand a day but in theory I have time to write quite a bit more. Building the writing muscle back up sloooowly.

Today: 1,107.


----------



## Jim Johnson

2780 yesterday, working my way into book two in the series.


----------



## 69959

Not checking email/social media for the win! 2506 words today!


----------



## meh

1272 yesterday, would've been more but I had a late emergency.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Given my word counts the last couple of weeks, I think I can finally join this club.  

Working on two different projects, I managed a total of 1057 words today. 

Yesterday. it was 1198. 

Last week, I managed over 8,000 words for the week. If I can keep this up, I can stick around. *g*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

I hang my head in shame at only having written 800 words today... ;-)


----------



## Incognita

Another measly 2K. Oh, well...tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Jim Johnson

2755 on the WIP today; off my pace from last week but still right on goal target, so tis what tis.


----------



## elizabethsade

2573! Most I've written in a day all year.  Writing around a full-time job blows, but I make do.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2231 words following a not very good day.


----------



## Axel Blackwell

Just over 1000 today, but at least it was on the right story this time. I'm still too jazzed about my first book, makes it hard to invest in book 2, but today's work is a step  skooch in the right direction.


----------



## meh

TOS.


----------



## 69959

1410 - I shall do better tomorrow.


----------



## Jim Johnson

3506 today and somehow I find myself a third of the way through book 2. How'd that happen?


----------



## Daniel Dennis

2004 today in revisions. Manuscript is a real mess.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

1337 
Legit. 

I didn't do much writing today because I was busy arranging a deal with a model to get stock for my cover.
Wifey is STILL writing so I have no idea what she'll get to today


----------



## elizabethsade

1655.

Got bad news from my Mom (one of our dogs is really sick and we're not sure if she'll make it), so writing took much more metaphorical tooth-pulling than normal.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry to hear about your dog, Elizabeth.

I also had a not very good day, though I still wrote 2023 words.


----------



## Axel Blackwell

I had a great day, but only managed about 600 words (unless i include my tweets, then it probably is over 1000 )    
The good news is I have actually written an opening scene to book 2 - a scene with all sorts of really cool under currents. I can build on this. The story hasn't taken on a life of its own, yet, but it is beginning to come alive.


----------



## elizabethsade

CoraBuhlert said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog, Elizabeth.
> 
> I also had a not very good day, though I still wrote 2023 words.


Thanks.  I just heard from my Mom and she's doing better, still a bit slow/out of it but inching back to normal, so we're hoping it was dehydration (albeit nasty, not fatal) and not some underlying neuro or neurotrauma badness.

I hope your day is doing better today!


----------



## Lydniz

Yesterday: 1,107.
Today: 3,011. Yay!


----------



## Stewart Matthews

After my birthday and the flu, I popped off 45-hunnid words last night.


----------



## Indigo W

yesterday 2648, today...struggling


----------



## Stewart Matthews

Indigo W said:


> yesterday 2648, today...struggling


Go! Go go go! Knock those words out!


----------



## Lydniz

M Stephen Stewart said:


> Go! Go go go! Knock those words out!


Or, alternatively, divide yesterday's total by two and count that as two days' worth of writing.


----------



## Daniel Dennis

1178. Lower than I hoped but chugging right along.


----------



## 69959

2369...I had been hoping for a few hundred more, but I can't complain given how few days this year I've hit 2k. After next week, I'll be full time!


----------



## Jim Johnson

Ended up with an open afternoon so I fit in three and a half writing sprints and wrote 4522 words on the WIP. More than halfway through the draft and loving the flow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I turned 40 today and pretended it didn't happen (we're celebrating Saturday). I did 11,000 words.


----------



## ccruz

1,284 and counting. I had to stop writing for a few days to edit a client's book, but now have all the time to myself again, so it's back to writing. I have a self-imposed deadline that I want to finish by March, and the clock is ticking, so I better get going! February is a short month, after all. 

edited to add: total was 1,814


----------



## elizabethsade

Long day, stressful day, means no energy to write.   Tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2066 words today and an urban fantasy short finished.


----------



## Lydniz

3,022 today. Happy birthday, Yoda!


----------



## Indigo W

YodaRead said:


> I turned 40 today and pretended it didn't happen (we're celebrating Saturday). I did 11,000 words.


Happy late birthday Yoda! Some day I'll be hitting word counts like that, you are awesome 



Lydniz said:


> Or, alternatively, divide yesterday's total by two and count that as two days' worth of writing.


I'll go with this  I ended up taking the down day yesterday and doing some website work so it wasn't a total loss. Today is going much better on the writing front, 2000+ and still chugging along.


----------



## meh

1293 yesterday. Struggling to get any writing done today.


----------



## 69959

2127. 4am did not agree with me this morning.


----------



## Incognita

I'm glad I'm not the only one stuck in the mire this week. Nothing for the past few days. It's been a...week. Family drama. Anyway, I did 2K today, which is only half what I should be writing, but better than nothing.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 11,000 words. Now I'm going to try and edit five chapters from another book and then go to bed. I have brunch tomorrow -- and I want a good night's sleep.


----------



## henderson

2,184 words and started a new fantasy novella.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

First of all, a very happy birthday to you, Yoda.

Secondly, I wrote 2314 words today.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,067 today, a good end to a slow week of editing.


----------



## ccruz

1,074 today.


----------



## 69959

I forgot to say "Happy Birthday, Yoda" yesterday when I posted. Hope it was a great one!


----------



## Incognita

Back up to 3K today. If I can just get back to my regular 4K per day, I'll be back on track.


----------



## ccruz

1,188 today. 
Yoda, happy belated birthday! Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

4972 Today 
Wifey hit 3962! Woot woot!


----------



## elizabethsade

Got my mojo back! 1,025 yesterday, but 2,266 today! One of my projects is soooo close to being rough drafted!


----------



## 69959

2267 2332 - and I completed a WIP!


----------



## Incognita

Congrats, Stacy!

Another 3K day. I wanted to do more, but that was after uploading a dozen books to Smashwords and doing six loads of laundry, so all in all, not bad.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2067 words yesterday and 2209 words today. This was not a good weekend for me, so I'm happy to have written that much.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Busy busy weekend. Didn't have a chance to post. 4148 on Friday, just 774 on Saturday, and 3181 yesterday. Closing in on finishing the WIP and moving on to the next one soon.


----------



## Lydniz

1,018 today.


----------



## elizabethsade

2,884 yesterday to wrap up my first novel completely, first-draft wise. Starting a new project today. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

The first is always the hardest. A few days ago, I started my next book and then worked on those first few paragraphs until this morning, adding notes at the bottom and creating a plot.

Today, I've already added over 1100 words to the first chapter. I haven't written anything for nearly ten days, before starting this. My last book is with the editors.


----------



## 69959

Just a few hundred for today. After finishing a WIP, I always sleep in the next day. (That might change after going full time. Time for a new reward?) 

Now I have to decide whether I'm going to go back to one of my two lonely WIPs (one of which my fans are begging for...probably should do that one) or start the book after the one I just completed (a new series). Clear as mud, right?


----------



## Daniel Dennis

1103 during editing. A little more than expected. Not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## meh

1329 today. Still trucking along steadily.


----------



## Incognita

Once again 3K. I keep hoping that 4K will magically rematerialize, but so far, no soap.


----------



## elizabethsade

2,384 today. Not bad for how much today sucked.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

All my chapters went long today. I did five chapters, but it was right around 12,000 words. I'm in the thick of my WIP.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your first novel, Elisabeth. It's an amazing feeling, isn't it?

Meanwhile I wrote 2378 words today.


----------



## Jim Johnson

3594 yesterday, closing in on finishing this WIP.


----------



## 69959

1097 - happy with that for today. Fighting a cold and jumping into the middle of a WIP I haven't looked at in a couple weeks. Also going from sweet romance to vampires. Too much of a mindshift for 4am.


----------



## Lydniz

1,007 today.


----------



## elizabethsade

CoraBuhlert said:


> Congrats on finishing your first novel, Elisabeth. It's an amazing feeling, isn't it?
> 
> Meanwhile I wrote 2378 words today.


It really is! I still can't believe it. Life moves on, and I'm started on the next, but the euphoria's still lingering.

I treated myself to new pens and highlighters for editing as a reward.


----------



## Stewart Matthews

God, I love editing!


----------



## Indigo W

I seem to have slipped into the awkward pattern of alternating 500 word days and 3000 word days. I suppose it more than evens out...but it's definitely not as consistent as I would like to be. New goal = consistency


----------



## Incognita

I finally got my 4K back today. Yay!


----------



## Jim Johnson

3696 today, this WIP just grows and grows and refuses to die. Tomorrow for sure.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2650 words over here.


----------



## Guest

200 last night!  Not a typo, didn't feel well but I was happy with the words.  They unexpectedly helped build the character of the main protagonist.


----------



## 69959

1295. I'm not concerning myself with word counts this week. Next week, I'll be full time. Hoping to join Christine in the 4k a day club!


----------



## Lydniz

1,010 today.


----------



## Incognita

Stacy Claflin said:


> 1295. I'm not concerning myself with word counts this week. Next week, I'll be full time. Hoping to join Christine in the 4k a day club!


I'm sure you will! And hopefully you won't catch the sniffles quite as much once you're not hosting all those little germ factories all the time. 

Another 4K today.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Good day today--started and finished a short story, and added more to my novella in progress. Should finish the draft tomorrow. 3774 today.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant

After three weeks of banging my head against a wall on a story I thought I'd just have fun writing, I gave up and went back to work on the main book. (Smart people would have solved the problem or given up a lot sooner, but...) 497 words.

Sigh. It's times like this I wish I were a plotter/planner kind of writer, but I'm not. Pantser all the way through 20+ published books and several other projects still under construction. I used to cling to the William Kennedy quote about writing being like driving at night-- you can only see as far as the headlights, but you can make the whole journey that way. Shame he didn't mention how to deal with a burned out headlight.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I only did 4,000 words yesterday (had to take time off to go drop off my tax packet -- which is annoying, because of the Amazon emails, I'm going to have to do the same thing next week). I tried to make up for everything today. I did seven chapters and 14,000 words. I fell a chapter short. As long as I hit it Thursday or Friday, I'm back on track. I should (hopefully) finish the main writing on my WIP this weekend (I have thirteen chapters left). I now have to turn to editing for two hours.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I only wrote 1030 words today, but I did a lot of other stuff like editing the next novella in my Shattered Empire series, formatting said novella and updating the backmatter of all previous books in the series, etc...


----------



## elizabethsade

Wrote 2,417 today. Now time to sleep. Tomorrow might be less because I have some chores to do and my evening time is limited.


----------



## Jim Johnson

My Dog's Servant said:


> After three weeks of banging my head against a wall on a story I thought I'd just have fun writing, I gave up and went back to work on the main book. (Smart people would have solved the problem or given up a lot sooner, but...) 497 words.
> 
> Sigh. It's times like this I wish I were a plotter/planner kind of writer, but I'm not. Pantser all the way through 20+ published books and several other projects still under construction. I used to cling to the William Kennedy quote about writing being like driving at night-- you can only see as far as the headlights, but you can make the whole journey that way. Shame he didn't mention how to deal with a burned out headlight.


If you haven't checked it out yet, you might want to give James Scott Bell's *Super Structure* a read. It's aimed at advice for pantsers, plotters, and everyone in between. A member of my private G+ group recommended it and I got some good tips out of it.


----------



## meh

TOS.


----------



## 69959

ChristinePope said:


> I'm sure you will! And hopefully you won't catch the sniffles quite as much once you're not hosting all those little germ factories all the time.


I sure hope so! 

1562 today.


----------



## Lydniz

I did 3,019 words today and got it done an hour and a half early because it was parent consultation day at school, so I'm feeling pretty pleased with myself.


----------



## GP Hudson

Haven't posted to this thread in some time. I think I'll jump back in. 1,633 today.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

3400 got a late start today. 
Wifey's STILL writing so I have no idea. :3


----------



## Jim Johnson

I did a quick run through of book 2 and added 999 words to it and called the draft complete. Celebrated finishing book 2 by starting book 3 and wrote a total of 3602 words today. Onward!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant

Jim Johnson...thanks for the suggestion. Never heard of the book. Will definitely check it out (I've always felt that writing books are like diets, one of 'em is bound to have the magic answer. Just gotta try enough of 'em!)  

About another 400 again today. That's cumulative...all the new words minus the words that got banished to the ether.

Mind you, I hesitated to post at all since my whine was followed by Yoda's report of a pitiful 4000 words. Oh, plus accomplishing this, that, and the other thing, too!  I stand in awe of everyone on this loop.


----------



## Guest

Got my thousand for the... week. Back to the grind...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1746 words today, plus I pressed "publish" on the next Shattered Empire space opera novella.


----------



## elizabethsade

2,772 for the day. I need to stop staying up so late, but I'm getting addicted to these 2k days...

Especially now that I've learned how to stick my butt in the chair and write, even if I don't want to.


----------



## Jim Johnson

CoraBuhlert said:


> 1746 words today, plus I pressed "publish" on the next Shattered Empire space opera novella.


Awesome! Congrats on pushing the button.


----------



## 69959

Congrats, Cora! 

1269 for my last day of being a part time author. Planning out my Seaside series while the first one is with beta readers. I'm having fun putting the covers together for the entire series. Of course I can't find the images I want for the next two I'm going to write. I suppose that's a good problem though!


----------



## Lydniz

3,026 here today. And good luck for the full-time gig, Stacy!


----------



## Incognita

Stacy, you'll have lots of fun!

Just 3K today, and nothing yesterday because I was partying on a wine tour instead of writing. 

But I should pick up steam again over the weekend.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did a little more than 12,000 today. I have seven chapters left, and I want to finish Sunday. I should easily be able to hit my self-imposed deadline.


----------



## elizabethsade

3,635. Most words I've written in a day in a long time (like 6+ months).


----------



## KelliWolfe

YodaRead said:


> I did a little more than 12,000 today. I have seven chapters left, and I want to finish Sunday. I should easily be able to hit my self-imposed deadline.


I really wish I could reproduce that. I was telling the SO today that I needed to clone two more of me to put a dent in the writing projects I have piled up. You are a writing machine, Yoda.


----------



## elizabethsade

KelliWolfe said:


> I really wish I could reproduce that. I was telling the SO today that I needed to clone two more of me to put a dent in the writing projects I have piled up. You are a writing machine, Yoda.


Me too! I think 5k a day is going to be my limit, even when I can write full time. I just start getting antsy when I do nothing but write, even if I break it up. I might experiment with doing a couple wars with myself in the morning and then a couple in the evening...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

elizabethsade said:


> Me too! I think 5k a day is going to be my limit, even when I can write full time. I just start getting antsy when I do nothing but write, even if I break it up. I might experiment with doing a couple wars with myself in the morning and then a couple in the evening...


I honestly don't get antsy while writing. I enjoy it. I do get antsy editing. I have two books that need final proofreads (one being published in March, the other being published in June). I cannot do one book too long before I glaze over. So, I've set a five-chapter limit. After finishing my six chapters on my WIP, I did a final proofread on five chapters in each book. If all goes well, I should finish both of them Sunday, too. That means, I start Monday with a relatively clean slate (especially for me). I have to wait for my first proofread on the WIP to come through -- which probably won't come through until I'm done with the main writing on my new book, which is perfect timing for editing the WIP and sending it to my big editor. I will have to load manuscripts to CreateSpace, but I can start a new book without any editing on Monday. That is a fun day to me. I love starting a new book, and I hate editing.
Then, I'm (finally!) going to get going on my gay erotica pen name. I want three of them to load at once, so I can do that in a week. Organization is my biggest problem.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Thanks for the congratulations on the new book, which should be showing up in my signature soon.

Yoda, I hear you on getting antsy over editing. I had three finished manuscripts (a novella, a novelette and a short) lying around waiting for editing, though as of yesterday, it's only two. But I still prefer writing new words to editing existing ones.

Stacy, good luck for the full time gig.

2164 words today.


----------



## daffodils321

800 words yesterday; mostly editing and research day


----------



## elizabethsade

YodaRead said:


> I honestly don't get antsy while writing. I enjoy it. I do get antsy editing. I have two books that need final proofreads (one being published in March, the other being published in June). I cannot do one book too long before I glaze over. So, I've set a five-chapter limit. After finishing my six chapters on my WIP, I did a final proofread on five chapters in each book. If all goes well, I should finish both of them Sunday, too. That means, I start Monday with a relatively clean slate (especially for me). I have to wait for my first proofread on the WIP to come through -- which probably won't come through until I'm done with the main writing on my new book, which is perfect timing for editing the WIP and sending it to my big editor. I will have to load manuscripts to CreateSpace, but I can start a new book without any editing on Monday. That is a fun day to me. I love starting a new book, and I hate editing.
> Then, I'm (finally!) going to get going on my gay erotica pen name. I want three of them to load at once, so I can do that in a week. Organization is my biggest problem.


I've mostly figured out writing - I grumble, but I get it done - but I don't have the same rhythm for editing. It keeps getting neglected, which is why. Plus to me, editing requires more thinking, and it means my brain keeps getting distracted. (Writing requires thinking, but I write fast so that I don't stop and mull over things and then halt progress for like forever.)

I think it's a matter of time. It's taken me about a month and a half to 'train' myself to write how I do now - which is basically 15 min word wars with myself, where I do nothing but focus on writing. If I need to take a break I pause the timer and think it over.

Someday I hope to be where you are, Yoda.


----------



## Incognita

A nice round 5K today.


----------



## Jim Johnson

5676 today, started and finished two more chapters on the third book in the current novella series. Hope everyone had a great Saturday!


----------



## elizabethsade

4,274 today. Need to find some exercises for my hands or something because I had to stop when my arm started hurting. XD


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 7,000 words of writing and ten chapters of editing.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

4012 today. Hot damn! I'm actually a third of the way through this thing! 
Wifey had 4122! She beat me! Awesome!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on those amazing wordcounts, everybody. You make me feel like a slacker, cause I only wrote 2479 words today.


----------



## TechnicianCerberus

I'll have to ballpark it since I usually pace myself by manuscript pages, but today I wrote around 1800 words. Not my best day, but at least I'm on schedule.


----------



## 67499

Been off-line a few weeks hammering out last of 4th or maybe 44th redraft of a hard-core thriller called _The Runaway Man_ set in Iran 1976-78, and proud to report I did 4,000 words yesterday/last night/early this AM. But it's all garbage and I'm going to have to do them all again. Think I've written/canned/rewritten 250K words on this targeted 60K novel. Maybe time to strike a match to it all.


----------



## daffodils321

1036 yesterday. More plotting. Hope to do better today.


----------



## Jim Johnson

4224 today; two more chapters down in the WIP.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 9,000 words and finished my WIP. I still have editing on other stuff (after The Walking Dead) but my writing is done for the day. I love the feeling of finishing a WIP -- especially with a big ending like I did today.


----------



## Incognita

Another 5K today. Almost to the halfway point!


----------



## elizabethsade

3,741. Not the 5k I was hoping for but not shabby, either. Today was an off day so I had to do other things like laundry and attempting to clean.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your WiP, Yoda. 

Meanwhile, I wrote 2555 words today and got unstuck on my current manuscript.


----------



## over and out

1


----------



## 69959

3009 words today. Learned two things my first day full time. One: I type seriously faster in afternoon than 4am. Two: I can't write with music on. Bonus lesson: Getting started during the day is a lot harder than when I first wake up. 

My goal for this week is to hit 3k a day, and then next week bump it up to 4k.


----------



## Incognita

Good work, Stacy!

Yep, I'm not a morning writer. I can squeeze stuff out before noon if I have to (say, if I have an event to go to that cuts into my writing time), but the afternoons are where I can really pick up steam.

A bit under the weather today, but I still got 4K written.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

3849
Wifey's over 1100 and still going. Not sure when she'll stop.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Colleen Cross said:


> Just dropping in to say thanks for inspiring me! I saw this thread awhile ago and now I'm starting to hit 1K a day consistently and it's this thread that gave me that push. I want to be more like all of you worker bees one day soon
> Anyways, thanks for the inspiration, people!


Awesome, congrats! If you ever feel like you want more inspiration in a smaller group setting, check out the pulp speed writing thread and see if the group mentioned in it is something you'd be interested in.

Meanwhiles, I wrote 4244 today and finished two more chapters in the WIP. On track to finish it by Friday, though tomorrow's looking like it'll be a snow day/work from home day, so I might go bonkers and write a lot tomorrow.


----------



## over and out

1


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,487 today on a short story, and several chapters of editing. I really don't like editing/rewriting...


----------



## elizabethsade

3,130. The novella's going to hit 20k tomorrow, I think. I'm hoping it'll only go about 40k or so...but we'll see.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2317 words today.


----------



## Tyler Danann

Banged out 1,500 words today. Juggled some chapters about too so they are in the right books too.


----------



## Lydniz

1,011 yesterday. I'm halfway through and I've run out of plot. Again.

I'm an afternoon rather than a morning writer too, but I don't have much choice but to write in the mornings.


----------



## GP Hudson

1219 today. A struggle to get back into it after long weekend here.


----------



## 69959

Thanks, guys! 

Didn't think I would hit 3k today, but I managed 3116.


----------



## Jim Johnson

4408 today on the WIP. Creeping closer to completion.


----------



## 67499

3,000 fresh words today in rewriting a thriller manuscript I'd really rather shove in the family shredder (hmm, that didn't come out as I'd meant).


----------



## elizabethsade

3,285. Novella hit 20k. Plodding neatly along.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I was supposed to start my new book yesterday, but didn't. I did today, and then everything exploded at my old job and I spent half the afternoon gossiping about the inevitable layoffs with about fifty people (for hours!). I'm so glad I'm not there to deal with the drama (or sadness and unease) but I feel for the people I used to work with. I did finish my five chapters (10,000 words), but about four hours after I was supposed to finish. Hey, done is done. I also listened to fifteen minutes of an audio book (and approved it), loaded two books up to CreateSpace, and loaded one book up for preorder. I also watched all of Game of Thrones season four. I was distracted, but busy.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2322 words today.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett

Currently I'm writing two new books. One is the seventh book in the Jesse McDermitt series and the other is the first book in a spinoff series, featuring one of the recurring support characters from the first series, Charity Styles.

Today, I added 1400 words to _Fallen Honor_, finishing chapter three. It's up to 5400 words. The first chapter took a while to write, I wanted it to be a real grabber, so I spent the first week since publishing my last book on 2/13. I plan to publish this one in mid-June.

I also wrote the first 1000 words to the first book in the Charity Styles series, _Merciless Charity_. I hope to publish this one in late July.


----------



## 69959

Good work, everyone! I got 3005 words today. Would have gotten more, but ended up cleaning out my inbox. Two hours later.....


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a tiring day today, so I only wrote 1412 words.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

I did 5,550 today!
And wifey did: 2,660
Go Team Wifey ^^ I'm super happy at our progress.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 11,000 words. That puts me more than a third of the way done with my current WIP. I now must take the garbage out (after midnight) even though it's cold enough to make me think the white walkers are about to attack the wall. I'm not looking forward to it -- so I got online instead.


----------



## elizabethsade

3,184. And to think I was contemplating not writing today.

Admittedly, this novella's taken a darker turn than I was anticipating...

Off to bed.


----------



## Jim Johnson

3666 yesterday, another chapter and a half on the WIP. A little push today and it'll be done, and I'll move on to a new project tomorrow.


----------



## meh

TOS.


----------



## 69959

3329 and it's still afternoon! The book grew darker than I had anticipated, but now I'm in the middle of a humorous scene. It was one of those situations where the characters did something I hadn't planned on - but it was perfect.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Stacy Claflin said:


> 3329 and it's still afternoon! The book grew darker than I had anticipated, but now I'm in the middle of a humorous scene. It was one of those situations where the characters did something I hadn't planned on - but it was perfect.


I love those moments! I just finished the draft of the third book in my weird western series and the last chapter involved the main antagonist plotting and being much more evil than I thought he'd be. If I can make myself worry, I'm happy.


----------



## 69959

Jim Johnson said:


> I love those moments! I just finished the draft of the third book in my weird western series and the last chapter involved the main antagonist plotting and being much more evil than I thought he'd be. If I can make myself worry, I'm happy.


If the characters keep us on our toes, we know the readers will be, too!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant

Averaged a little over 500 a day this past week, but it's slowly picking back up in spite of life's insistence on stepping in and doing what it wants, not what I want it to.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I finished five chapters and 12,000 words. I have 11 chapters left. I hope to finish Sunday (I have a party Friday which will limit my output before I go -- I do hope to get three chapters done, though). I think next week is going to be all editing at this point. I have two manuscripts to whip into shape.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1701 words today.


----------



## Stephanie Marks

Forgot to post yesterday, did approx 3,300.


----------



## elizabethsade

3,288. Off to bed with me.


----------



## ccruz

I'm glad to see everyone is doing well! I took a break after I finished my manuscript, but soon I must start writing again, so you'll see me here hopefully every day.


----------



## Jim Johnson

3639 yesterday, finished book 3 of the novella series and then wrote a scene that'll go into a later book in the same series. Now on to some other projects before tackling book 4.


----------



## 67499

No time to write these last few days as I put finishing touches to a new hard-core thriller set in Iran/1978 called *The Runaway Man* (subtitled _A dying man, a dying world, a child to be saved_) on which I just this minute hit the "publish" button on KDP. I won't say hitting that button is better than sex but it's a close race. Here's the cover, which I like a lot - done by James at GoOnWrite.com. Back to stacking up words tomorrow, though, and targeting 3-4,000 per day.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

3,072

May do more later.


----------



## 69959

1694 - since tomorrow is my day off, I'll make up my lost words then. Got some great covers made for my upcoming series, though!


----------



## TechnicianCerberus

Yesterday was a very satisfying day for me. I went into it with a goal of completing double my usual writing, and managed to clock in around 7000 words. A bit of danger with a day like that is I'll get complacent and slack off the next day, but I reached my writing goal of around 3600 words today and I'm still on track to finish my novel as planned.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1087 words today. Hoping for more tomorrow.


----------



## Jim Johnson

3367 yesterday on a new novelette. Will probably finish it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## 69959

Got yesterday's missing words, plus a few.  

1328


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1447 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I hoped to get three chapters (7,000 words) done Friday. Instead, I dyed my hair, watched Game of Thrones, lazed around and then got hammered with all of my old co-workers. Today, I buckled down, and did seven chapters (about 16,000 words). I have four chapters to finish Sunday (without a hangover). That should be a cake walk after today. I think all of next week will be four hours of erotica writing each day, and four hours of editing. That's my plan, anyway. The week after, I start a new book. So, I'll probably be mostly absent the upcoming week. I'll post my erotica totals at the end of the week.
This book did throw me for a loop, because I changed huge portions of it as I went. This was one time my outlining didn't hold out. My story needed a lot of enhancement. I'm happy (facing the big finale Sunday, though). It's a much better book than when I started.


----------



## elizabethsade

2,165. Not quite as good after not writing yesterday. Hopefully I'll be back to 'normal', so to speak, tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## 69959

3031 for this morning. Got my groove back.


----------



## elizabethsade

4,506. Yay for Sundays.

Now to take a break and crochet for the rest of the day...


----------



## Incognita

I'm finally back to writing after taking a week to do final edits and formatting for an upcoming new release. Did 4K today, so it doesn't look as if the hiatus broke my stride too much, thank goodness.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters and 9,000 words. That allowed me to finish my WIP. Now I have a whole week of editing in front of me. That's always fun -- or not.


----------



## Stephanie Marks

Only 1200 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post yesterday, but I wrote 2209 words.


----------



## Jim Johnson

4423 on Saturday and 4058 yesterday. Got another novelette done and started on a new short story.


----------



## 69959

My daily goal for this week is 3500, but that's not going to happen today. Not even close. Monday wins. I quit at 1629 words.


----------



## Incognita

Just 3K for me. It was a Monday (to be fair, I did get a lot of other stuff done, but it definitely ate into my writing time).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1365 words for me.


----------



## elizabethsade

3,317. Making progress.


----------



## 69959

3335 for today.


----------



## Stephanie Marks

3,085
I have want to write another 5,000 words this week in Book 2 before I have to do my "post beta read" updates on Book 1 next week.


----------



## 67499

Pretty close to 3,000 and too tired to count any better than "pretty close"!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1131 words today. Too much other stuff going on.


----------



## elizabethsade

2,058. I have an exam tomorrow, and was out late having dinner with a friend. Time for bed!


----------



## Jim Johnson

Behind on my updates again. 2938 on Monday and 2759 on Tuesday. Writing up some scenes for my series that I know will happen, just not sure in which book.

I discovered that one challenge to writing at pulp speed rates (2740/day) is that my prose writing is outpacing my research and my outlining the next book or story. I finished a novelette on Sunday and didn't have another outline immediately ready to fire on, and sort of coasted along the last couple days. I need to make sure I budget more time to outline and research.


----------



## Stephanie Marks

4,084
*happy dance*  only 916 words left to go before I hit my goal for the week.


----------



## Incognita

A crummy 1,200 yesterday, and then 3K today. Trying to move and write a book at the same time is hard, yo.


----------



## 69959

Ugh, Christine, I can't even imagine!

3733 today. Full time, but still getting up at 4am to get the words in....


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1205 words today.


----------



## ccruz

I'm back! I'm writing erotica to bring in the money, since my debut novel spectacularly failed to produce a single sale. I finished an erotica short today and clocked in 1,525 words. I'll be publishing as soon as I have my fiverr.com cover.


----------



## Lydniz

My productivity has been all over the place lately but I've been putting in the effort this week as I'm running behind and my mother is descending at the weekend so I won't get anything done after tomorrow until next Thursday. Anyway:

Monday: 2,032
Tuesday: 2,016
Wednesday: 2,092
Today: 3,062


----------



## Indigo W

Lydniz said:



> My productivity has been all over the place lately but I've been putting in the effort this week as I'm running behind and my mother is descending at the weekend so I won't get anything done after tomorrow until next Thursday. Anyway:
> 
> Monday: 2,032
> Tuesday: 2,016
> Wednesday: 2,092
> Today: 3,062


My mom is coming into town tomorrow too until next Wednesday, so I'll either be really productive (if she wants extra one-on-one time with the grand baby) or really not productive (if she wants extra one-on-one time with me), so we'll see how it goes!

I haven't been great at reporting in here lately, but I'm managing to hit within 1500-2500 about 6 days out of 7. My most recent counts are 1834, 1942, 2086, and today I'm at 2,559 and still going (the count always picks up the day I close in on typing "the end" on a WIP). So, I'm getting better at consistency, which makes me pretty happy!


----------



## Stephanie Marks

Approx 5,500 awwwww yeaaaaaah.


----------



## daffodils321

Today: 2300
Yesterday: 1300
Tuesday: 3000


----------



## Incognita

Stacy, it's definitely not fun. 

But I did get 4K written today, even with packing, hauling stuff over to the new place, and a visit to the hardware store.


----------



## Jim Johnson

2806 yesterday and a good day today with 4858. Standing at 95k for the month, so looking forward to breaking 100k again. Little bit every day really adds up.

Congrats to you all and your word counts. You're all a big inspiration and motivation to me!


----------



## 67499

1,100 words today but most time spent giving a final gloss to #4 in the Harry Seaburn series, _The Elephant Dance_, which I plan to have on Amazon March 1 or 2. I edited 12,000 words there today and another 20,000 tomorrow. Editing is a lot of fun - it's like watching for that final scene in _Spartacus_ where you see the Roman centurion wearing a Rolex. Ha!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1590 today.


----------



## henderson

1500 words yesterday.

2000 words today.


----------



## elizabethsade

2047 today. Getting back in to the habit, as much as I grumble about it.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

4900 yesterday. I TOPPED 50k!! WOOT!


----------



## Lydniz

Arshness said:


> 4900 yesterday. I TOPPED 50k!! WOOT!


Congratulations! Change your signature. 

I did 3,002 today.


----------



## Stephanie Marks

4,000 something ish? I lost track


----------



## Jim Johnson

Arshness said:


> 4900 yesterday. I TOPPED 50k!! WOOT!


Congrats! Do tell where you got that nice word counter bar in your sig.


----------



## Lydniz

Jim Johnson said:


> Congrats! Do tell where you got that nice word counter bar in your sig.


Also, what made you pick 103k words as a target?


----------



## 69959

Yesterday was a huge goose egg. I wasn't feeling well, but I did get a ton of things done with my website that I've been meaning to, as well as scheduling tomorrow's newsletter email. That counts for something, right? I might write tomorrow instead, since Saturdays are no longer sacred sleep-in days.

A few minute ago, however, was a momentous occasion! I had my first 4k day!! I even took a screenshot:


----------



## ML-Larson

Since I fail at keeping track of daily word counts, I just keep track of overall monthly.  I'm about 5k behind for the month, but 3k ahead for the overall year.  Gonna see if I can round off February's word count tonight, since I've spent most of the last week planning and not actually writing anything at all.


----------



## Incognita

Congrats, Stacy and Arshness. That's awesome! 

A good day over here with 5K.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I miss this thread. I've been editing all week. I sent one 60,000-word manuscript to one editor and another 80,000-word manuscript to another editor. I'm now uploading omnibuses. I did write one 11,000-word erotica story (and edit and format it - can't load until Monday). I hope to do at least one (hopefully two) more this weekend before starting my new WIP Monday.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant

Slowly getting back on track. An average of a little over 775 a day for past week. That's including two days of no writing, so it's in the right direction.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

As always, Yoda, you're an inspiration.

Meanwhile, I wrote 1643 words today.


----------



## Stephanie Marks

1,000 to heck with it I'm going to bed.


----------



## daffodils321

Yesterday: 800 

I deleted a bunch of pre-writing backstory words though so technically it was more than a 1000  

Stacy, what program did you use to take that nifty screenshot?


----------



## Shei Darksbane

2410 yesterday
Wifey did 3800!!! Boom baby!


----------



## 69959

I made up for Thursday's lack of writing. I broke my record yet again.

4151 words today! It's beginning to look like my WIP is going to be 70k rather than 65k. Usually, I stay within 1k of my goal. *shrug*



daffodils321 said:


> Stacy, what program did you use to take that nifty screenshot?


Whatever comes with Windows 7.  (Just looked. It's called Snipping Tool.)

Feb total: 55,059
Year total: 85,864


----------



## Incognita

A good 4K day today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Finally crossed the 2000 word barrier again with 2416 words.


----------



## 69959

Congrats, Cora!

2186 for this morning.


----------



## Incognita

Just 3K today. I had a bunch of moving-related stuff to do.


----------



## 67499

2,500 words spread over three stories in production, and put up for Kindle book #4 in my Harry Seaburn crime caper series, so a very full day (plus hours of hedge trimming around the house clearing up the last of winter's ruins).


----------



## Shei Darksbane

1196 yesterday, though I wrote at least 1000 more on Wifey's manuscript.
Wifey did 3500.  She's outpacing me the last few days. I've gotta get back on it!


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3,575 words today and completed the first draft of a novelette or the first part of a longer story.  The novelette has a word count of 12,375 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your novelette, henderson, and publishing your book, Steven.

I started the new month with 1639 words. I'd hoped for more, but I had to deal with taxes (I hate filing monthly) and the rank incompetence of my bank, which messed up a payment and also insists that today is February 30th.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Fell behind on my updates again. Must have been writing. 2927 on Friday, 4031 Saturday, and 3389 yesterday. Broke 100k again in February and hoping to hit that again in March. Onward!


----------



## Shei Darksbane

5331 so far. May or may not be finished for the day.
Wifey had over 3700. Woot!


----------



## 69959

2897 today. I was a lot more focused on getting a WIP ready for beta readers.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post yesterday, but I wrote 2178 words. So far, March is looking better than February.


----------



## Jim Johnson

2784 yesterday and working on another novella. Just can't let go of these characters.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

About 1300 words yesterday, spread between three projects.  I've decided to stop worrying so much about exact word counts and just do rough ones.


----------



## 69959

Only 2100, BUT I finished a WIP and got some outlining done for a couple others. Tomorrow, I'm going pick up a novel I took a break from a couple months ago.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2444 words today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Around 1600 today.


----------



## Jim Johnson

2790 yesterday, mostly writing into the dark. I need to sit my butt down and get some outlining together.


----------



## 69959

4016 this morning. Will probably get more in as I have some rewrites this afternoon.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

5020 today!
2600 for wifey :3
And she had 3500 yesterday. I dont remember if I posted yesterday. oh wells.


----------



## meh

TOS.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I've had a rough week. I'm trying to quit smoking. I have an e-cigarette, but it's hard. I had a 10,000-word-a-day goal for Monday through Friday (started a new book). On Monday, I did 5,000 words. On Tuesday, I did 8,000 words. Combined, that only got me to six chapters. I should have been at ten. It was easier today (never write romance when trying to quit smoking, though. I kept envisioning my characters slapping the crap out of each other). I worked hard and did nine chapters (about 20,000 words). I'm officially back on target. I've done about 33,000 words in three days, but today was the big dog. I'm hoping tomorrow is even easier.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry you're having a few bad days, Yoda, though your bad days would be great days for everybody else.

Meanwhile, I'm quite happy that I wrote 2820 words today in spite of a nasty weather-related headache.


----------



## IntoTheCloset

I've managed to break the thousand word barrier four out of the last six days and did somewhere around 1700 words today which is a lot for me, usually I'm lucky to get past 800. Anyway I'm getting pretty psyched to be finishing my first novel about a week earlier than expected, just three more chapters to go. You people are truly an inspiration, the amount of words some of you are able to put out is nothing short of staggering, the most I've ever done is a little over 2000 and after that I'm completely spent. Each at their own speed I guess, a little bit every day eventually does add up.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Spent a couple hours outlining yesterday then wrote 2812 words. Feels good to have that outline together. Onward!


----------



## Lydniz

Charles C. Bailey said:


> the most I've ever done is a little over 2000 and after that I'm completely spent. Each at their own speed I guess, a little bit every day eventually does add up.


It certainly does. Also, with practice you do get faster. I used to struggle to hit 2,000 words on days when I had nothing else to do. Today I managed 3,000 - still not Yoda numbers but it would add up to a whole novel in a month if I did it every day.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

2777 so far today. I think I'm done for the day.


----------



## 69959

4059 this morning.

Sorry you've been having a rough time, Yoda. Last week was tough for me. Last week, I was finishing up a WIP (a paranormal romance; scenes with high intensity and romance) while I fighting off depression. Not the greatest of timing. I had to take some extra days, but it all worked out in the end. Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Stephanie Marks

Roughly 5,000 between 2 different projects.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

About 1200 yesterday and 1000 today.


----------



## Jim Johnson

4458 with outline in place; feeling much better about the WIP.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post yesterday, but I wrote 2587 words.


----------



## IntoTheCloset

I sat down to work on my novel and came up with the title and the idea for another one so I thought I better write it down and ended up doing an entire 500 word outline with the premise, a few major plot points, and the ending. I had other plans but I guess this story really wants to get written so that'll be my next one. Add those 500 to the 993 I put into my novel I can't be too dissatisfied. I think I'll finish up my next blog post I started the other day too so that'll probably be another few hundred.


----------



## Lydniz

3,057 today.


----------



## 67499

0 words.  Took the day off from writing.  Need a break now and then, even from something that is so much fun.  Spent the day watching old films noirs (see, I can key in French, so you know I'm a classy guy) and took a stroll down the beach with my wife.  Tomorrow, 8,000 words or die.


----------



## Decon

Wrote 13,000 words this week as a total word count for Medium's Apprentice, edited it and published it today. 

Cover, courtesy of rockingbookcovers in my sig.


----------



## 69959

4093 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Between Thursday and Friday I did eight chapters (about 17,000 words). I have four chapters left, and I have both Saturday and Sunday to get them done. Then I start a bigger book on Monday.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2271 words today for me.

BTW, Decon, I love your new covers.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Around 1100 words today.


----------



## jamiedodge

I was able to get 3200 done.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

Wifey's for the past two days: 3400, 1500
I don't get to talk because I did 996 yesterday ;_; was a bad day.


----------



## shadowfox

Just trying to get back to writing fiction after my recent nonfiction binge. Like normal it's a bit of a struggle when I haven't been writing much fiction recently. Momentum is everything.

1st 3053 words
2nd 0 words
3rd 2349 words
4th 1931 words
5th 2370 words
6th 0 words
7th 3321 words
total for week = 13024 words

Didn't make my weekly target (1k off). Next week I am aiming for 20k


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

No writing today. I've been brainstorming for a third series under my pen name and I liked the idea I came up with so much I immediately started making covers. I got through five of them (and love them). I have to finish my book tomorrow. I have four chapters and about 8,000 words in front of me, but I'm going to bed early so I can get a jump on it.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,026 today. I ran my totals last week for February, and they were truly awful, in terms of new words written. Hoping to make March a lot more productive.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2375 words over here, plus I finished a difficult scene.


----------



## IntoTheCloset

1100 today and the total tally for the week is just under 10k which is a record for me. I put around 8000 into my novel which broke last weeks record of around 6k and basically doubled the 4k I've usually done up until now, I only have a little over a chapter left now. The end is nigh and it's making me nervous, but also pretty ecstatic.


----------



## daffodils321

Stacy Claflin said:


> I made up for Thursday's lack of writing. I broke my record yet again.
> 
> 4151 words today! It's beginning to look like my WIP is going to be 70k rather than 65k. Usually, I stay within 1k of my goal. *shrug*
> 
> Whatever comes with Windows 7.  (Just looked. It's called Snipping Tool.)
> 
> Feb total: 55,059
> Year total: 85,864


Thanks Stacy!

Editing project for the past week. New project: 3000 words.


----------



## Jim Johnson

2891 yesterday and 3645 today. Closing in on the end of book 4.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I wrote 8,500 words and finished my book. I also worked on three gorgeous covers for a different series.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Only around 600 words yesterday.


----------



## 69959

2789 for today. Mostly working on beta feedback.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2518 words today.


----------



## 69959

4793 today. Tempting to try and hit 5k. We shall see.


----------



## Jim Johnson

2752 today. Finished the draft of book 4 and jumped right into book 5.


----------



## Lydniz

1,504 today. Mostly rubbish, unfortunately. Still, you can't edit a blank page, as they say.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

I wrote 1,000 words on wifey's book today! lol 
Wifey wrote 2,400.
And I'll go back to writing MY book tomorrow.


----------



## 67499

1,000 words rewritten 4x = 4K, right?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3054 words today all in all.


----------



## 69959

2409 3075 for today, not counting some much-needed outlining.


----------



## daffodils321

5000-fast drafting.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

3087 today.
Wifey had 1800.


----------



## Incognita

Came back from a too-long hiatus (Lord, moving sucks) to do 4K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3210 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Due to taxes, shopping, audio book listening and putting three compilations together -- I'm not writing this week. I will edit the book I wrote last week, but I've decided I'm off until Monday. I'm guessing I will be chomping at the bit then. It's good that I'm starting the next entry in my most popular series refreshed.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Forgot to update...2752 on Monday and 2810 yesterday. Book 5 is rolling along.


----------



## 67499

A very puzzling 4,000 words - working on #7 and the last in my comic thriller series and had hoped to leave the hero finished with his criminal misadventures, happily married and snug as a tavern-keeper by the Everglades (with a little powerboat smuggling operation on the side, as a hobby, you see) but his latest perfect girl up and walked out on him in those 4K words and he's too stunned to know what to do next.  Me, too.


----------



## 69959

5310 this morning, and finished another WIP. It helped that it was half-written when I started it again last week.


----------



## pwtucker

About 5,300 today. I didn't hit my 6,500 mark, but still I made some solid progress. It's tough to keep pushing when you hit the end of a chapter, and feel your momentum kind of come to a stop. Still, tomorrow I'll try and hit 7,700 to compensate. Tough!


----------



## a_urias

1403 so far. Got interrupted mid-flow. Trying to regather brains...


----------



## Shei Darksbane

5550 Woot for today.


----------



## 69959

4490 of a new WIP.


----------



## Incognita

3,200 yesterday and 4,300 today. Finished the first draft of the current WIP!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2544 words today.


----------



## 69959

3,033 for this morning. I hope to make up some words later when I implement beta feedback. I was so tired this morning, I was lucky to hit 3k. Coffee didn't even help.


----------



## daffodils321

3/11-edit 5000 words 
3/12-fast draft 3000 words 
3/13-fast draft 4000 words 

I need to get better about daily posting


----------



## Shei Darksbane

Didn't think I was going to write today.
Wrote 1926, a full scene.

Am happy.


----------



## elizabethsade

Writing for the first time in two weeks (have a friend in town for the first time, so we've just been hanging out mostly).

4,038 words for the day.

Cool.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2199 words today.


----------



## 67499

My comic crook hero is back in business after many story setbacks, including the laptop in which he was hiding from Cruel Fate being sprayed with a garden hose, so a recovering 2K words today before scampering down to the beach.


----------



## shadowfox

I've had a very weird week where I just haven't managed to get as much done as I hoped.

8th 1388 words
9th 0 words
10 th 1064 words
11 th 1001 words
12th 1388 words
13 1139 words
14 4717 words
Total 10697 words

Happy that I've got some writing done most days but really need to increase my word totals.


----------



## 69959

Yesterday was my day off, and today I'm focused on editing. Back to writing tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post yesterday, but I did 2043 words.


----------



## 69959

2101 today. Mostly focused on promoting my new release. Might get some more words in as I need to write a 1k short story for an anthology.


----------



## LornaDounaeva

Can I join? I have written two novels. My first, FRY was 77,000 words and my second, May Queen Killers is about 81,000 - just working on the finishing touches to that one. I have also just written 4500 words towards a short story. Really looking to up my word count this year.


----------



## Paul K

I haven't posted, because I had six months off writing, but over the last week I have managed to put down 15k words. Felt good to get some momentum again.


----------



## Scott_SA

Greetings, from a newbie who is hoping some public accountability will help him make more progress.

2789 words today, plus a bit of light editing on a short story I finished the first draft of last week.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Started a new book and hit five chapters and about 12,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to Lorna and Scott and any other new folks here.

I wrote 2042 words today, almost the same as yesterday.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Fell way behind in updating this.

3/11: 2748
3/12: 2758
3/13: 2769
3/14: 2778
3/15: 2747
3/16: 2991

Consistency, woo!


----------



## 69959

3501 for this morning. Maybe I'll actually get to that short story today, but I'm not going to count on it. Looks to be a busy afternoon.

I've decided that for Camp Nanowrimo, I'm going to aim for 50k in the first two weeks. To keep myself accountable, I might blog about it, too. That should be the kick I need to get into the habit of hitting 4-5k daily.


----------



## LornaDounaeva

1175 for me today.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I'm no longer counting exact numbers, but I've been doing a bit over 1000 a day for the last little while.  Mostly rewrites, trying to finish off older stories that have been laying around for a while.


----------



## Scott_SA

I probably hit 1000 words yesterday, or came close.

My official word count difference was 616. But, in the middle of writing, I decided one of the characters didn't serve any purpose. So, I cut out several sections that involved him.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post yesterday, but I did 2381 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 11,000 yesterday but today will be a goose egg because I just got a book back from my editor. Back to the grind on Thursday -- although it will be late because I have a coffee date that will take up a lot of the afternoon.


----------



## 67499

Just missed my 4K mark for yesterday in part because I also was half-watching a new version of _Macbeth_ and was distracted trying to figure out the missing scenes in a play for which we've only an incomplete version.


----------



## LornaDounaeva

3805 for me today. Trying to average 1000 words a day as I don't write every day.


----------



## 69959

I decided to take my birthday off. The kids got it off, too. (I homeschool.) It's practically a holiday! lol


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2207 words and calling it a day.


----------



## Scott_SA

1240 words today.

I spent much of the day reading a book on outlining, and used what I learned to create the outline of this new story. Hopefully, that will let me get higher word counts and finish my story faster.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

1015 But at least I got back on the writing horse today.


----------



## elizabethsade

2,472 yesterday, 2,454 today. Haven't posted here for a while, took two+ weeks off while I had an awesome friend in town.  Hitting the hardest part of my novel (about halfway through) and I'm just trying to keep moving forward and waiting for it to get easier.


----------



## 69959

4015


----------



## Scott Bartlett

Long-time writer, first-time poster.

I was sick yesterday and fell short of my 3,000-word daily goal by a long shot: I only wrote around 1,000.

So today I compensated: 5,073


----------



## Scott_SA

While not as impressive as the preceding Scott's number, I wrote 1031 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I had a short day, so I only got three chapters done (about 7,000 words). I have ground to make up for this weekend.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1252 words today, mostly written on the train. I was out all day and so I didn't get much done.


----------



## elizabethsade

2,507. I think this novel is /finally/ going somewhere. Maybe. The MC is giving me issues.


----------



## Scott Bartlett

Scott_SA said:


> While not as impressive as the preceding Scott's number, I wrote 1031 words today.


It's only the second time in my life hitting such a high word count in one day. Been trying a new system lately, seems to be working!



YodaRead said:


> I had a short day, so I only got three chapters done (about 7,000 words). I have ground to make up for this weekend.


That's disappointing Yoda, why don't you apply yourself? (That's a joke, you're clearly an incredibly prolific writer )


----------



## 69959

4153. I need to work on a couple finished drafts later. One needs to get ready for beta readers, the other for the editor.


----------



## LornaDounaeva

Yesterday's total = 12 words


----------



## AyrBray

6,827 Today! 2 full chapters plus three hefty transitions between scenes.


----------



## Scott_SA

2,227 today. I might get in a few more later tonight, but my eyes are tired of staring at the screen.


----------



## LornaDounaeva

1058 today. Better than yesterday


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and about 11,000 words. I have ground to make up this weekend, so I should be writing at least one day this weekend (hopefully both).


----------



## elizabethsade

3,845. Really got in a groove tonight. But I had to stop to get some editing in (AKA time to do that now, for the last hour and a bit before bed).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I was still rather tired from yesterday and only wrote 1420 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and 14,000 words. I don't know if I'll write Sunday or not. It depends on if the mood strikes. I'm about 40 percent done with the main writing. I need to be done by next Sunday.


----------



## 69959

Yesterday was my day off. 2577 for this morning.


----------



## shadowfox

15th 2114
16th 0
17th 1255
18th 0
19th 1422
20th 1530
21st 3705

Total 10026

More life events and stress this last week (ongoing) but I am glad that although I've still not increased my production I'm gaining momentum. Also third 10k+ week.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Had a slow few last days, as in next to nothing.  Between having to go out all the time for various events coupled with a teething baby, had no time for writing.


----------



## elizabethsade

Wrote 534 yesterday, but 4514 today to make up for it. 5k weekend whoo.

Also ordered a new mechanical keyboard to help my hands.


----------



## 67499

3K yesterday/last nite/this 4AM but today must hang up my writing mittens to devote the week to a final final edit of book #5 in my comic crime caper series, promised for readers the first week of April.


----------



## 69959

4163 for this morning. On target to finish the last day this month and start a new one for Camp Nano on the first.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 11,000 words. I'm more than halfway done with my WIP.


----------



## Scott_SA

1120 words today on a side short story. I need to figure out some outline changes to my main story, before I can get back into it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2043 words yesterday and 2194 words today.


----------



## 69959

6012. Not a bad way to start the morning. Might give Yoda a run for his money soon! (Ha! Unlikely.)


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Stacy Claflin said:


> 6012. Not a bad way to start the morning. Might give Yoda a run for his money soon! (Ha! Unlikely.)


You can today. I'm losing the whole afternoon to listening to an audio book.


----------



## 69959

YodaRead said:


> You can today. I'm losing the whole afternoon to listening to an audio book.


It'll be my claim to fame: I wrote more than Yoda!  (Hopefully, it's a good audio book!)


----------



## IntoTheCloset

I did 1300 split between my new short story turned novel and a blog post, and some editing on my first novel.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Stacy Claflin said:


> It'll be my claim to fame: I wrote more than Yoda!  (Hopefully, it's a good audio book!)


Listening to your own words read back to you by someone else is always a humbling thing.


----------



## Anna Drake

I wrote 2444 words yesterday which means I'm 95 percent done with the  current book.


----------



## Navigator

I got 2,300 words done today, which is fairly typical. I'm not a very fast writer and tend to edit as I go.


----------



## Scott_SA

I did 1041 today, then switched over to editing another story.


----------



## Incognita

I'm finally back to writing after taking more time for editing, etc. Got 4K today on the new WIP.


----------



## Robert A Michael

I am back after a long hiatus. 2580 words today. WIP 7132. I am celebrating. You guys and gals inspire me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2541 words for me plus plot bunnies.


----------



## LornaDounaeva

A slow week for me as I'm also editing and revising for my driving theory test (gulp!). Did manage 800 words on Monday.


----------



## 69959

4567 for today. Yeah, I did that on purpose. I really wanted to hit 6k again, but...I can't plot to keep up with my new typing speed. Oh, well. It wasn't that long ago that I had never even hit 4k.



YodaRead said:


> Listening to your own words read back to you by someone else is always a humbling thing.


I know what you mean! It's a strange experience.


----------



## Scott_SA

1104 words today - plus, one case of the flu


----------



## Navigator

4,800 words today!    

400 of which are the new phase outline I'm trying out for my writing now. I must say, I really like it. I had a bunch of distractions pop up today, some of which ate a lot of my time. I'm sure I'd have written more if it weren't for them.

Tomorrow I hope to finish my first erotica. Very excited!


----------



## Robert A Michael

Dodging tornadoes here in OK and churning out 2,591 words after the day job. WIP 9754.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I got hit with a translation job, but I still wrote 2466 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and about 13,000 words. I ended up combining two chapters from an outline, so it was more than I expected. Since I broke one chapter into two earlier in the book -- things have officially evened out. I have ten chapters left (I think) to finish.


----------



## 69959

4015 for today. My WIP took a major detour from what I had planned early on, and now I'm having a bit of trouble with the last part. It's a lot more exciting than I'd planned, but it's time to outline again.


----------



## Scott_SA

1206 words today. My story has veered from its outline, and now I need to come up with a new "final battle" scene for tomorrow.


----------



## Navigator

3,600 words today. Less than my goal, but I blame myself for that. I allowed myself to get distracted.

But I'm almost done with my first erotica, so I got that going for me.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

*6400* yesterday.
Over 1100 of it was editing.
Wooooo!


----------



## Robert A Michael

Our puppy made the mistake of eating a hibiscus leaf and spent the afternoon throwing up. I had clean up duty. Plus, it was an excuse to listen to the Sick Puppies in honor of her. She seems better now. 

Proof that I raised my children to be complete and utter nerds: my 15 year old son named our pup Clementine after the character on Walking Dead. 

All that to say: 1,131 tonight. 10,885 for WIP so far.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just misread "sick puppies" as "sad puppies", which probably means that I have been spending too much time in the online SFF community. 

In other news, I wrote 2353 words today.


----------



## 69959

Glad the puppy is okay!

7065 words for today. No...more...fiction...words...in...me.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and about 11,000 words. Five chapters left.


----------



## Scott_SA

1279 today, split over two stories.


----------



## 67499

Just about wrapped up final final edit on #7 in my current crime series and celebrated by tapping out 3K for a standalone war novel of ironic sarcasm and dreamy hope, ie, a bitter fantasy.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your book, Steven.

2414 words over here.


----------



## shadowfox

22nd march 2525 word
23rd march 1502 words
24th march 3143 words
25th march 1573 words
26th march 3045 words *
27th march 1704 words *
28th march 3038 words *

* Nonfiction book.

Need to do a large push over the next three days on my nonfiction book if I'm going to get it finished by the end of the month.

Pretty happy with the month, though, I'm over 50k. Need to speed up next month, but not bad for someone who was trying to get back into production.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

4339


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did three chapters and about 7,500 words. I have two to finish up on Sunday. I have the big reveal and final fight, which generally takes me longer than a normal chapter. I also have the happy wrap-up chapter, which usually takes me less time to finish up. I should have plenty of time to run errands, finish the book, watch The Walking Dead marathon, get some spring cleaning done, and watch The Walking Dead finale. Then, Monday, I start a romance book.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had to deal with a birthday in the family, but still managed to write 2311 words, so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## 69959

Not much time this morning, but I did manage 1162 1756 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did my final two chapters and about 4,500 words. The main writing is officially done. I start a new one tomorrow.


----------



## 67499

2500 so far today but the sun shines, the birds chirp and the beach calls.  Will finish my quota later (maybe).


----------



## Shei Darksbane

Wifey had 2600 yesterday and 3100 today! woot!

I had 2700 today. I already posted yesterday's 4400 I think. I think.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2343 words today.


----------



## 69959

4037

I decided to write 150k for Camp NaNoWriMo and blog about it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Shei Darksbane

3292
Wifey did 2400 woot! Go team Wifey! :3


----------



## Navigator

Only 3,660 words today, but I also spent the morning sleeping in cause I forgot to turn on my alarm clock.  

The upside is I finished my first erotica. I'll be starting my next one tomorrow!


----------



## Scott_SA

Navigator said:


> The upside is I finished my first erotica. I'll be starting my next one tomorrow!


Congratulations! I've finished one, but it's only 3500 words. I'd like to get it up around 4500 words, but I've pretty much run out of ways to insert "tab A" into "slot B".

I did 1314 words today, and made a lot of progress on my outline for Camp NaNoWritMo.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started my new book and finished six chapters (14,000 words). I hope to repeat it tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2264 words today.


----------



## missypyxi

I'd love to join next week, after Spring Break.  This week is for exploring D.C. and other local places with my kiddo while he's out of school.  Keep writing and inspiring!


----------



## shadowfox

29th 2213 words
30th 2731 words
31st 2051 words.

This month has been a hard one. 57,722`word total for the month. Finished my nonfiction book today, and I am looking forward to going back to the fiction.

New month tomorrow


----------



## 69959

3,406 today & finished a WIP
94,209 this month
180,073 YTD


----------



## Navigator

1054, all of it divided among 3 phase outlines. I've had a really bad headache all day and was so not in the mood for writing.Going to bed really early too because of it. Hopefully I can make up for it tomorrow.



Scott_SA said:


> Congratulations! I've finished one, but it's only 3500 words. I'd like to get it up around 4500 words, but I've pretty much run out of ways to insert "tab A" into "slot B".
> 
> I did 1314 words today, and made a lot of progress on my outline for Camp NaNoWritMo.


Thanks! I'm editing it tomorrow because my beta reader already finished it and got back to me. =)


----------



## Scott_SA

1125 words today - which finished the short story I was working on and got me started on the short story I'll give away for free for mailing list sign-ups.

I'm a bit nervous about starting Camp NaNoWriMo tomorrow. I'll need to learn how to stop editing while writing, if I'm going to make the 50k words (plus the other things I want to finish next month).


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 13,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2460 words today.


----------



## 67499

1,000 words so far today, after I spent the AM getting ready to hit the pub button on KDP to put #5 in my comic crime series out there, this one titled _*The Flying Pig*_ about kidnapping the protagonist's stripper-landlady and the villains' escape on a blimp, and other stuff. Now I'm all fired up about a spin-off when this series is done, but can't figure how to squeeze it in among all my other projects. Must. Write. Faster.


----------



## 69959

6217 for this morning.


----------



## Scott_SA

2216 today. I may get in a few more before I go to bed.


----------



## Incognita

Finally back writing for real. Last week was pitiful...3K in three days...so I didn't even bother recording it here. But I did 3K today and hope to get ramped up to 5K a day (or 4 at the least) until I finish this darn book. I'm just glad I didn't put it on pre-order....


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did eight chapters and about 18,000 words. I meant to stop after five chapters, but I was in a really emotional part of the book, so I just had to write it. Seven chapters left. Next week I will be editing two books, so there will be no writing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2048 words yesterday.


----------



## jacklusted

Managed 1200 yesterday and Monday and 1600 today. Currently at 6,600+ words in my current WIP and aiming for 12500 at least by the end of the four day weekend here in the UK. Long train journeys up to and back from Yorkshire will give me plenty of time to write.


----------



## thewitt

I don't mean to be critical, but how long do you guys write to only turn out 1000 words a day.  I typically do 2-3 chapters rough, then one or two first pass edits. That's 5000 words, and I do this part time.  I'm sitting in a bar now, listening to the band and just turned over 2800 words in a fist pass of a new chapter. I'll edit this one later at home, along with a chapter I wrote after work and before I came here.  Today - a work day for me with a full time job - and I'll have more than 5000 words today.

When you do 1000 words a day, how much time are you spending writing?

Again I don't mean this to sound critical, I'm just curious how long that actually takes.


----------



## jacklusted

Personally I do an hour a day over lunch and can write between 1,000 to 1,600 words in that time.


----------



## shadowfox

When I'm writing nonfiction I generally get to 500 words per hour, so 2000 words is 4 hours.

My fiction writing comes much faster NOW, at around 1,500 words per hour. So 4000 words of fiction takes me a lot less time than 2000 words of nonfiction. But it didn't always come so quickly. Four years ago my fiction writing was around 500 words an  hour.

Edit: I'm up to 11 nonfiction books at the moment, fyi. Fiction is more of a hobby.


----------



## 69959

6243 for today.

How long does it take? Writing is a skill like any other, with some work you can get better/faster. This morning I wrote about 2k/hour. Wish wrote that fast when I was part time. I would have gotten a lot more done, and maybe gone full time earlier!  Things that help me write faster are listening to music, writing outlines for the full novel (I really like Libbie Hawker's Take Off Your Pants) and finally, writing story beats for the next day's writing - 2-3 sentences per chapter or scene, depending. 

This month, I'm aiming to write 150k for Camp Nano. I'm blogging about it so if you're curious about my process and whatnot, feel free to check that out. Link in my signature.


----------



## Incognita

Getting back up to speed with 4K today. 

And you know, the more I try to outline, the worse I write. So I just don't do it anymore.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters, about 9,500 words. I have three chapters to finish the book I started Monday. I'm seeing the new Fast and Furious at a matinee tomorrow and I will finish after. Then next week is all editing. I have two manuscripts to whip into shape.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A good day of 3098 words today.


----------



## 67499

YodaRead said:


> I did four chapters, about 9,500 words. I have three chapters to finish the book I started Monday.


Dear, sweet Yoda and her hot production make me want to jump off a cliff.


----------



## jacklusted

1500 words today. Well on course for my current weekend targets.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did three chapters and about 7,000 words. I'm done with my WIP. Next week is all editing. See you in about nine days -- when I start my next WIP.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2716 words for me today.


----------



## Incognita

5K today. Woot! (Whether I'll be able to manage that tomorrow after Easter brunch is anyone's guess....)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3117 words today, plus I finished a novella.


----------



## Incognita

Just 3K today. I knew that Easter brunch would do me in....


----------



## 69959

4032 Friday 
3004 Today

Too bad I'm not counting my daily blog posts about writing this month. That would account for at least 300 words a day!  Then today I wrote a 1k post that will go live tomorrow celebrating being 7 years cancer-free.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,048 today.


----------



## 67499

2500 so far but now must dig up some dead bamboo in the garden before the day gets too hot, and the beach is calling and the fish are jumping.  Going to be hard to finish my quota today.


----------



## jacklusted

Wrote 6,500 on the train up to and back from wife's family this weekend. Aimed to get this first draft up to 12,500 words but ended up at 14,500 which I'm really happy with. Back to normal writing schedule for the rest of the week and the aim of a steady 1200-1500 words a day.


----------



## Incognita

Congrats, Stacy! That's awesome!

I did 4K today and am now one-third of my way through the novel. Feeling good right about now.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

Wifey had 2600, 2400, and 2500 for the past few days.

I had 4140 today. :3 Finally got back on the horse.


----------



## Incognita

It was a heavy editing day, so just 3K on the WIP. (Well, plus the 400 words I added on the book I was editing.)


----------



## Eskimo

Yesterday I broke ground on novel # 6. 

Only did 920 words yesterday, but I clocked in with 2,759 today. Some days you just have it.


----------



## henderson

1600 words on April 5th.

2500 words on April 6th.

3800 words on April 7th.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1652 words yesterday and 1471 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1439 new words, plus I uploaded the latest Helen Shepherd Mystery.


----------



## 69959

Thanks, Christine! 

Looks like I haven't updated here in a while.

6541 Monday
6402 Tuesday
6600 yesterday
6525 today


----------



## jacklusted

1500 today, 18,500 in total so far. Aiming to try and get to 25,000 by end of Sunday. Motoring along with this book.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1163 words today, but I hit publish on another short story.


----------



## Kim Brooks

Started a new eBook chronicling the healing process from injuries I suffered from a car accident (broken femur) and how faith will play a role. 
Completed 1987 words; 3 chapters


----------



## 69959

Exactly 6k for today.


----------



## jimbro

I hope this serves as an encouragement to others:
Jan 2015 1690 words
Feb 2015 5990 words
Mar 2015 23030 words
Apr 2015 19100 words so far:

April Details:
We 04/01/15 2080 wds - 2.5 hrs = 832 wds/hr 
Th 04/02/15 2050 wds - 2.0 hrs = 1025 wds/hr 
Fr 04/03/15 1930 wds - 2.0 hrs = 965 wds/hr 
Sa 04/04/15 2166 wds - 2.5 hrs = 866 wds/hr 
Su 04/05/15 2275 wds - 2.25 hrs = 1011 wds/hr 
Mo 04/06/15 2240 wds - 2.25 hrs = 995 wds/hr 
Tu 04/07/15 1110 wds - 1.0 hrs = 1110 wds/hr 
We 04/08/15 2660 wds - 3.0 hrs = 867 wds/hr 
Th 04/09/15 2590 wds - 2.5 hrs = 1036 wds/hr

So, after a disappointingly slow start, April is going extremely well (by my standards ).
Takeaway: Don't get discouraged if you start off slow - you can always turn it around.
The next challenge is to maintain the present level. We'll see


----------



## KGorman

2034 on Wednesday, 3461 yesterday, and 2098 so far today. Broke 40k on the current manuscript. Gunning to hit 50k by Sunday night!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1908 words today. No, I couldn't force myself to write another 92.


----------



## jacklusted

3,000 words yesterday taking total to 21,500. Had previous set a total of 25,000 words by the end of Sunday but think I'm going to try and beat that now.


----------



## TechnicianCerberus

After the end of my big push promoting all my books I started on Invaders with about 1,500 words a day for a few days, then bumped it up to around 3,000 words a day and I'm going to try to stick to that, barring good days where I do even more.

Speaking of which, I need to update the progress on Invaders in my author sig...


----------



## JKata

The numbers in this thread are awesome and inspiring. Just out of curiosity, how clean are these drafts? Do they require lots of editing or just a little bit of tweaking? I'm trying to increase my word count, but my inner editor is too strong sometimes.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,032 today. I started writing a new short story without an outline, just to see what happens. I realized recently that I've actually never tried to do that before. Might as well test it out and see what it does to my productivity.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Justice Joy said:


> The numbers in this thread are awesome and inspiring. Just out of curiosity, how clean are these drafts? Do they require lots of editing or just a little bit of tweaking? I'm trying to increase my word count, but my inner editor is too strong sometimes.


I edit as I go. I write pretty clean.


----------



## 69959

Yesterday was my day off. This morning I got 3013. On target to hit my goal of 150k this month.



Justice Joy said:


> The numbers in this thread are awesome and inspiring. Just out of curiosity, how clean are these drafts? Do they require lots of editing or just a little bit of tweaking? I'm trying to increase my word count, but my inner editor is too strong sometimes.


The more (and faster) I write, the better it is, actually. Although I'm quite grateful for spell check! I don't slow down to fix typos, I just check the project at the end of my writing session. But I still self edit when the draft is done, send it out to betas, fix story issues, and then send to the editor.


----------



## Incognita

I had to take a few days off to finish editing my last one and get it uploaded for pre-order.

Only 1,000 yesterday. Added 3,000 today but had to stop because we're having company. I'm hoping to be back to my regular 4K tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1347 words yesterday (my parents celebrated their golden wedding anniversary with a big party that was a productivity killer) and a very good 3490 words today, plus I finished a short story for a writing challenge.

Regarding Justice's question, my first drafts are usually relatively clean.


----------



## 67499

8 quadrillion words yesterday, a new galactic record!  (Well, maybe a bit closer to 1,000, actually.)


----------



## 69959

6453 this morning. Worn out from an epic battle. Hopefully the rest of my day will be less exciting.


----------



## Incognita

Throwing in the towel at 2K today. Dealing with taxes has sucked my will to live.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

ChristinePope said:


> Throwing in the towel at 2K today. Dealing with taxes has sucked my will to live.


LOL! 

Tax day almost here! So funny and so true eh?


----------



## Incognita

Salvador Mercer said:


> LOL!
> 
> Tax day almost here! So funny and so true eh?


You can almost see the negative energy swirling around like a big tornado of suck.


----------



## 69959

I spent all day Saturday on taxes. Great way to spend my day off, I tell ya....


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2817 words today. No taxes, but then I have to file bimonthly anyway, so it's an ongoing concern.


----------



## LornaDounaeva

Hi everyone,
I haven't updated lately because I was on full-time kiddie duty over Easter. Mainly been editing for the last couple of weeks, so only added a couple thousand words, some of which I will probably chop! Hope to be back into writing mode by the end of the week. Love reading this thread, it really inspires me


----------



## Incognita

CoraBuhlert said:


> 2817 words today. No taxes, but then I have to file bimonthly anyway, so it's an ongoing concern.


File bimonthly? How do you ever get anything done? 

Got my 4K in today. I'm praying it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I have two shorts to write this week. I just finished the first at right around 25,000 words. I hit the second tomorrow. It should be another 25,000 words. Then I have a decision to make: Start a 20-chapter novella  that won't hit until December or start a romance. I should start the romance, but I outlined the novella yesterday and I'm ridiculously  excited to write it. We shall see.


----------



## Northern pen

I am officially throwing my hat into the club. I started writing just before the new year.... First book is deep into editing (80,000) second book coming along nicely (54,000) and the novella I working on is at day four and will hit 20,000 words tonight. So I've done 150,000 words in just over a hundred days. Which is really good considering I spent a month just on editing first book before I even began looking at the second one (my first draft was damn ugly and needed a whole lot of going over. Heck my writing is still damn ugly, I just learning how to clean it up as I go better.

If I can maintain the 1000 words a day or better for a year I will be ecstatic. 

Becoming a writer has been a life long dream, and I've dipped my toes in before only to wimp out... this time I jumping in head first and not coming out until I meet some of my goals !

These boards have been a fountain of knowledge and inspiration, I am so glad I joined up.


----------



## Jenna_Elle

Got in just under 3000 words today! I'm hoping to start writing over my lunch breaks and can hopefully get 1K done during those. I'm chomping at the bit to get my first novel out soon! 

Ahh patience has never been harder


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,354 today.

@Robyn - welcome, and awesome job! Those are some impressive numbers.

@Jenna - I always plan to write during my lunch break, and I always end up falling asleep at my desk! I don't know what it is about the afternoon, but if I stop moving for more than ten seconds I just knock out.


----------



## 69959

5013 yesterday
7353 today

Finished a novel today! Love that feeling.


----------



## 67499

1,700 today after being up all night fighting a computer glitch that threatened to evaporate my entire tax submission, so I'm feeling pretty heroic right now.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 12,500 (five chapters) which is about half of my novella. I should (hopefully) finish tomorrow. I'd like to start something new on Friday, but we will see.


----------



## AuthorRise

I now come to this thread when I need inspiration to tackle any project. It's like Cross-Fit for writers!

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Jenna_Elle

Had to work through my lunch break today so didn't get to write during the day. Just managed 1400 words/one scene. Better than nothing


----------



## Incognita

A lot of running around and social obligations today, but I still got in 3K.


----------



## 69959

6534 for today. It was a rough start. Began a new novel in a totally different genre. I love switching between genres but sometimes it takes a day or so to get myself in the right head space. Going from dragons, vampires, and epic battles to contemporary sweet romance can be a bit of a challenge. Especially since I didn't have adequate time to outline for this new one. But by this afternoon, I got my groove back on.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 13,000 words. I finished my second novella this week. I'm still on the fence about what I'm starting tomorrow.


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K day. I keep thinking it will get better, but....


----------



## henderson

I wrote some world building and a beginning of a story bible of an organization that I have featured briefly in my novellas with an idea of expanding its presence in future novellas. 

Total word count was a little over 1100 words.


----------



## Jenna_Elle

I managed to wake up early and write before work. Probably shouldn't write with the laptop in bed though. Typed out half a scene before falling back asleep. But I also managed a lunch time word sprint today and finished said scene. 1280 words


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,113 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

ChristinePope said:


> File bimonthly? How do you ever get anything done?


It's not so bad actually. I put receipts, invoices, etc... into the file as they come in and then hand off the whole thing to my accountant every two months.

I also forgot to post the past few days, but I wrote 2218 words, 2606 and 2291 words respectively.


----------



## Incognita

CoraBuhlert said:


> It's not so bad actually. I put receipts, invoices, etc... into the file as they come in and then hand off the whole thing to my accountant every two months.
> 
> I also forgot to post the past few days, but I wrote 2218 words, 2606 and 2291 words respectively.


That still sounds like a lot!

4K today. Am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started a new book and did five chapters and 12,000 words. I'm off until Monday now.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2360 words plus pressed "publish" on a short story.


----------



## 69959

6024 yesterday. Have some outlining to do today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2776 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I only did one chapter (2,800 words) today. I will hit it hard tomorrow.


----------



## Incognita

I had a nice uninterrupted Sunday afternoon and got in 6K.


----------



## henderson

Wrote 2,000 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2505 words for me.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,620 today.


----------



## 67499

3,000 words of comic crime fiction but was distracted from day's target reading U.S. Civil War letters for a history already too long in production (the research just too much fun to quit).


----------



## 69959

3183 yesterday
6645 today


----------



## Incognita

A good 5K day today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I added another 7,500 words after Game of Thrones yesterday. I did six chapters and 14,500 words today. I have six chapters to finish my novella. I hope to do it Tuesday. We will see. I have a few real life tasks to finish first.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2217 words today plus finished a short story.


----------



## 69959

7086 for today. 

102,868 for the month to date!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Those are awesome numbers, Stacy.

Mine are not so awesome, since I was out all day today and only managed 1424 words.


----------



## 69959

Thanks, Cora! 

6149 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,500 words. Four chapters left for Thursday. Then I'm taking a three-day weekend and starting a new romance on Monday.


----------



## 69959

I don't know how you do it, Yoda. These 6-7k days are wearing me out.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Stacy Claflin said:


> I don't know how you do it, Yoda. These 6-7k days are wearing me out.


Today was overcast and nasty. It was very easy today.


----------



## Incognita

Forgot to check in yesterday. That was 4K. Today was only 3K because I had a lot of running around to do, plus managing the launch of a new release.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust

With THE ABDUCTION OF NELLY DON, I wrote 1000+ a day with Tuesday set for editing/proofing what I wrote and Wednesday meeting with a fellow writer to critique our stuff.  

Currently waiting for editor to get back to me first week in May so I can make the changes to the book within a few weeks.  I have a July 2 release date on Amazon.

Working on Book Trailer right now and flushing out ideas for a new series (first series).  Hoping to get the book covers for both books (that I have yet to write) online to give me motivation to write every day.

But marketing your book takes as much time as writing it in my opinion.  Will have some time between writing the new book and getting this one out there.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust

I went to your website and it says you will release a book a month? What is your schedule like? You must have editors on retainers! )

Patrice


Steven Hardesty said:


> 3,000 words of comic crime fiction but was distracted from day's target reading U.S. Civil War letters for a history already too long in production (the research just too much fun to quit).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Barely scraped in with 1050 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did another chapter (2,500 words) last night and three chapters (7,500 words) today. I finished my WIP.


----------



## 69959

Calling it a day at 6143.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1278 words today. Better than yesterday, but still not up to speed.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I was bored after finishing my book so I started another one and wrote two chapters (4,000 words). I shall now sleep.


----------



## 69959

6411 for today. Hoping to get to work on my editor's feedback on another WIP.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1325 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1610 today.


----------



## 67499

2K today after spending the best part of the day not on the beach (drat) but doing a final edit on the next in the Harry Seaburn thriller series for May 1 publication.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Finally broke the 2000 word mark again with 2033 words and finished a short story.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did eight chapters and about 19,000 words.


----------



## funthebear

YodaRead said:


> I did eight chapters and about 19,000 words.


You're awesome. How many hours did you write for?

I get this weird vertigo-like thing if I write for more than an hour or so nonstop. It's not bad, just weird.

What about boredom. Do you get bored and push through, or not get bored?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

funthebear said:


> You're awesome. How many hours did you write for?
> 
> I get this weird vertigo-like thing if I write for more than an hour or so nonstop. It's not bad, just weird.
> 
> What about boredom. Do you get bored and push through, or not get bored?


I wrote from about 4 p.m. to midnight (a little after). I outline, so it takes me about an hour to write a 2,200-2,500-word chapter. I usually pop a television season into the Blu-ray while writing. It was Justified season two today. I really don't get bored.


----------



## funthebear

YodaRead said:


> I wrote from about 4 p.m. to midnight (a little after). I outline, so it takes me about an hour to write a 2,200-2,500-word chapter. I usually pop a television season into the Blu-ray while writing. It was Justified season two today. I really don't get bored.


Man, I average 2321/hour so far this year, I should try writing for that long. The most I've done is 12k in five hours.

Is your writing broken up? All in one sitting?


----------



## Christine Reyes

9,353 yesterday and 4,619 today. I'm starting to get tired, but I'm really in the zone right now with this story's tone, so I'm hoping to push on for another hour...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

funthebear said:


> Man, I average 2321/hour so far this year, I should try writing for that long. The most I've done is 12k in five hours.
> 
> Is your writing broken up? All in one sitting?


All in one sitting.


----------



## James Loscombe

I wrote 2,533 words today. Slightly less than this time last week but I'm now writing 6 days a week (7 if I need to) so my overall word count should be impacted.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2451 words today.


----------



## James Loscombe

2,536 today. 5,069 for the week so far. I got to the end of a story today so starting a new one tomorrow.


----------



## 69959

4581 Sunday
5250 Yesterday
7096 Today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did seven chapters and about 16,000 words. I have four chapters to finish my WIP on Wednesday. Then I write another book starting Friday and running through next week. The week after that I have so many manuscripts to edit I don't even know where to start.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another pretty good day of 2314 words.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,670 today.


----------



## James Loscombe

2,545 words for today. 7,614 for the week. Past the halfway mark for my weekly target.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters and about 10,000 word. I finished my WIP.


----------



## 69959

6735 for today. Less than 5k and I hit my 150k goal for the month!


----------



## Incognita

4K yesterday and 4K today. Almost there!


----------



## sugarhit

1022!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

666 then my keyboard caught fire!


----------



## 69959

5175 today, bringing me over 150k for the month. I'm taking the next few days off. (We'll see if I can stay away that long.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2165 words today and 32211 for the month.


----------



## 67499

Working to its nub the old editing e-pencil in preparing #6 in a series for publication this week, but couldn't keep away from my newest project, cranking out 3K words on a soldiers-of-(mis)fortune standalone novel.


----------



## Michael McClung

Today I caught 1616 words. Normally I bottom out at about a thousand, but I actually have a deadline


----------



## Incognita

Forgot to post yesterday -- that was 5K. Did 1,580 today, and that brought me to the end of this particular WIP. So now I'll disappear for editing, etc. I hope to start a new one on the 11th, if all goes well.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Started the new month with 1281 words.


----------



## daringnovelist

I've got some over-achieving goals so I decided to join this thread:

I want to see what doing an intensive, detailed outline does for my writing production.  My goal for this project is 5,000 words a day (with a few days off here and there) which should give me a finished book in 15 days at most.

Today I only did a half day, because the outliine wasn't done, and I had to see Age of Ultron -- but I got to 2400 words in the evening.

Camille


----------



## LornaDounaeva

Knocked out around 9000 words this week on my current novella, While Cecilia Sleeps  Hoping for a productive month!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1278 words today.


----------



## daringnovelist

Sigh.  

Well, I did make it to 5400 words yesterday, but I had to pitch the 2400 words of the day before, because I hadn't nailed the voice yet.  I switched to first person. This improved it, but I realize I still have to work on voice... .and I just realized that most of this week is booked up so it might not have been a good week to start this 5k a Day thing.  

Well, we'll see.

Camille


----------



## 67499

So busy hammering the keys this morning (2K so far) I nearly forgot #6 in my comic crime series was sitting on KDP more or less ready for me to hit the publish key.  Which I did.  Now 2K is all my production for today as I'll be too busy celebrating to do any more.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1247 words today.


----------



## 69959

I was going to take another day off and focus on outlining, but thought I should at least write something. 1,133 for today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1645 words today, plus I started a new Helen Shepherd Mystery, which I'm enjoying very much.


----------



## Bishoppess

I lost count, since I ended one chapter with a couple hundred words, then got 1200 words into the next one. Best day in a month!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started the first book in a new series and did seven chapters (16,000 words).


----------



## James Loscombe

2,530 for today, 5,843 for the week so far. Working on the final book in the first season of a new series.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

YodaRead said:


> I started the first book in a new series and did seven chapters (16,000 words).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1656 words today. Nowhere near Yoda level, of course, but I'll take it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did another seven chapters and 16,000 words. I need to start writing earlier tomorrow because I just finished. Now I have bed.


----------



## James Loscombe

2,513 words for the day, 8,356 for the week


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Five chapters, 12,000 words.


----------



## James Loscombe

Went out drinking last night so not a great word count for me: 1,808 words but still on track for the week at 10,164 words.


----------



## 69959

2029 yesterday
2648 today

I think I'm finally recovering from writing 150k last month.


----------



## Winter Light

2105 for today!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Four chapters, 9,000 words. I should finish tomorrow. I have four chapters left.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1322 words yesterday and 1251 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1505 words today plus an attack of the plot bunnies.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters and 9,000 words. I finished my book. I need to compile it and ship it off tomorrow. Bottle feeding kittens is interrupting my flow, but I got everything done I was supposed to this week.


----------



## daringnovelist

Only got 3018 words on my first day back on my 5k a day challenge. Not bad, considering I was writing pretty slow, as I ended up writing a few scenes toward the end, where I was tweaking my ideas.

While I was on hiatus, I got next week's podcast episode in the can. (I also recorded a _whole other episode_ and unfortunately managed to record it too loud. I'm going to have to find time to do it over.)

Camille


----------



## 69959

1743 yesterday & hit publish.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2050 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Back to first drafting with 4K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2068 words today.


----------



## 67499

2K words keyed so far and another 5-6K drafted in thought while distracted with problem of Amazon's continuing to mark my latest publication as "pricing not available" on .com tho' it's priced everywhere else.  Grrr.


----------



## 69959

Took Mother's Day off and got 4040 for today.


----------



## Incognita

Lots of interruptions today, but I still got 3K written.


----------



## SaraBeatty

A nice 1200 words in for today! Now to keep the trend going.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2465 words today.


----------



## Matthew Stott

1500 yesterday, training myself up to hit a minimum of 2000 words daily. Installing an internet blocker that nukes every site for a set space of time really helps with my focus, I'd recommend if you'r as weak as I am..!


----------



## HMLynn

1000 words today for the first time since having my baby. Finally getting back on the horse!


----------



## 69959

Congratulations, HM!

3095 for today. I have other things to get done today, so that will have to do.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1405 - in about 3hrs. Have to admit it was one of the easy sections to write.


----------



## NewbieWan

I just came across this thread, but I'm going to jump in anyway. I've never participated in a word challenge before, so hopefully this will get me writing on a daily basis.


----------



## Incognita

Go for it, NewbieWan!

This is another of those days that wanted to get away from me, but I did get in 3K.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on both the baby and the words, H.M. 

Welcome, NewbieWan.

2120 words for me today.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,007 today.


----------



## Incognita

Back to 4K today. Here's hoping I can keep that up.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2343 words for me today. It looks as if I'm settling into a nice rhythm here.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1968 on the next novel
Not quite sure how to count making edits to the next GCSE revision guide.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day over here.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2,348 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a really good day of 2689 words.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Not 1000 words, but I did finish the book I was working on


----------



## 69959

2336 Wednesday
1520 Thursday
2714 Today

Next week will be better.


----------



## Joel R. Crabtree

1027 on a villain's backstory. Does that count?


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Joel R. Crabtree said:


> 1027 on a villain's backstory. Does that count?


Yes it does, one thousand and twenty seven times


----------



## Incognita

Four thousand more words today.


----------



## Incognita

And the broken record is back with another 4K.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I didn't write a thing all week because of the kittens. I did outlines, covers and edits, but no writing. I'm starting a new book on Sunday.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another pretty good day of 2759 words today.

Amanda/Yoda, sometimes other things just take priority to writing. And kittens are an excellent excuse.


----------



## geronl

1,000 words is not hard. I just threw down a 2,300 word story in the past hour or two. It's for that Tickety Boo Press 'aliens' anthology, if they'll accept it. I just sent it to my beta reader.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1046


----------



## archaeoroutes

geronl said:


> 1,000 words is not hard. I just threw down a 2,300 word story in the past hour or two. It's for that Tickety Boo Press 'aliens' anthology, if they'll accept it. I just sent it to my beta reader.


Well done. How long did it take you? Was it a day's writing or an hour scraped here and there around work and childcare?


----------



## Salvador Mercer

5k yesterday.  I set a new goal to try to get 5k done on the weekends cause it's close to impossible to write during the week with the day job and kids at home in the evenings.  By night time I have some quiet, but I'm usually brain dead hehe


----------



## 67499

3K writing, more K thinking about the next series, constantly interrupted by gekkos running across my tabletop here in the backyard under the bamboo fronds.  Not as cuddly as Amanda's kittens but they have sharp opinions on grammar.


----------



## geronl

archaeoroutes said:


> Well done. How long did it take you? Was it a day's writing or an hour scraped here and there around work and childcare?


I had to do it in the middle of night, the only quiet time around here. The story I meant to work on just wasn't going to get done.


----------



## Incognita

4K today again.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I got back into the swing of things and did six chapters, 14,000 words.


----------



## geronl

Amanda M. Lee (YodaRead) said:


> I got back into the swing of things and did six chapters, 14,000 words.


----------



## Monie

I am going to join the club. 

Today I barely typed out 1,159 . I'm averaging about 1,000 words a day.  I am trying to increase it but I seem to hit a wall once I reach 1,000.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Monie, in my experience it takes some time to work yourself up towards higher wordcounts. I remember that I hovered around 1000 words per day for months, then it slowly crept up towards 1200, 1500, 2000 and so on.

Today, I wrote 2446 words, which is pretty similar to how the past few days have gone.

Yoda/Amanda of course continues to be awesome and an inspiration.


----------



## Writer&#039;s Block

5000 over the weekend. 
Normally I average 600 per day but, recently I seem to have found my mojo and can knock 1300 words in one block. The trick is not to think about it too much, just let your subconscious do the work.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1817 on novel
No idea about all the emails...


----------



## geronl

I went nuts and wrote a 2,970 word story that is strange and nowhere near my genre and probably has no market. It is kind of cool but even trying to describe it is a spoiler.   I might add it to my collection of short stories I don't think can sell. I wanted to call it something spacey but very few of these are actually in space or anything near that.  

Sometimes I dunno. Maybe if I finish something longer and add it to the collection I could put it out as e-book.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and about 11,500 words.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day.


----------



## Jenna_Elle

11.5K words (4 chapters). Haven't had a good writing day in ages so today was super productive.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on your wordcounts, everyone. 

geronl, I would definitely put out your short stories either as a collection or standalone editions (3000 words is long enough for a standalone IMO) or both. You could also offer it as a freebie or for your mailing list subscribers. The good thing about being indie is that very little writing is ever wasted.

In other news, I wrote 2615 words today.


----------



## geronl

That is_ good_ news.


----------



## RaeC

2200 words. Most productive day in ages.


----------



## geronl

CoraBuhlert said:


> geronl, I would definitely put out your short stories either as a collection or standalone editions (3000 words is long enough for a standalone IMO)


I'd feel weird charging for these stories as standalone editions. Let's say 7 stories totaling 11,172 words, that would sound a bit better. It still feels incomplete without a longer story that would act as an anchor or something.


----------



## Writefast

1101. oo. rah.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1159


----------



## 69959

2328 Sunday
2658 Yesterday
2188 Today

Though I didn't write more today, I did write faster than I have been all month and I finished a novel. While sick.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

geronl said:


> I'd feel weird charging for these stories as standalone editions. Let's say 7 stories totaling 11,172 words, that would sound a bit better. It still feels incomplete without a longer story that would act as an anchor or something.


I have quite a few short stories available as standalone editions and people do buy them, even if the same story is available in a collection as well.

In other news, I wrote 2227 words today and finished my story for Stories on the Go 2.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did seven chapters and about 16,000 words. I'm going to try and finish Wednesday and then start a new book Thursday. If I can somehow keep my nose to the grindstone all weekend, I think I can make up for the week I lost to the kittens last week.


----------



## geronl

That and getting a cover for all of them would be a problem.


----------



## RaeC

4000 words. These writing sprints really work.


----------



## archaeoroutes

735 words on an A-level exam paper
608 words on the novel


----------



## 69959

3030 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Seven chapters turned into eight (about 18,000 words) but I finished book one. I start book two tomorrow.


----------



## geronl

Just editing, trying to decide what to put into an e-book of short stories.

"Tomorrow" is truly depressing but really really short. Should it be included?

"Battle On" is sort of a poem or something. Should I toss that in?

Darn. I forgot to put "Tae-ga-ku" and "What time is it?" in there. Got to go and find those.


----------



## RaeC

1800 words to finish out this erom.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2500 words today.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Amanda M. Lee (YodaRead) said:


> Seven chapters turned into eight (about 18,000 words) but I finished book one. I start book two tomorrow.


OMG! (again) 

I did 6k and my brain shut down hehe. I have no idea how you do it. Amazing!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

geronl said:


> Just editing, trying to decide what to put into an e-book of short stories.
> 
> "Tomorrow" is truly depressing but really really short. Should it be included?
> 
> "Battle On" is sort of a poem or something. Should I toss that in?
> 
> Darn. I forgot to put "Tae-ga-ku" and "What time is it?" in there. Got to go and find those.


There are different types of short fiction collections and you have to decide which one you want to do. The most basic type is the multi-genre grab bag type collection, where you simply collect whatever short stories you have. You could also do a genre collection collecting all shorts in a specific genre, e.g. mystery or SF. If you have a lot of shorts that are in the same genre, this type of collection is ideal. The third type is a themed collection of stories about a specific theme or setting. For example, I have a themed collection of short stories about airplanes which all involve people having some kind of breakdown aboard an airplane.

Writing? Oh yes, I wrote 2569 words today and am pretty satisfied with that.


----------



## geronl

_*8 Short Stories*_ now uploaded and waiting
*
I must have been tired, that is totally off-topic*


----------



## 67499

3.75 K words this morning and riddled with anxiety these aren't the right 3.75 K.


----------



## 69959

3153 for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started book two and did five chapters (12,000 words).


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2606 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a really good day of 3237 words.


----------



## geronl

no comment

I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## 69959

3570. I wanted to keep going, but I have other things to work on today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did seven chapters (16,000) words.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2,428 words today. Kind of tough because this morning I was not planning on a killing character that I became quite fond of, but the story went a certain way that caused him to die by this evening.

Very sad.


----------



## geronl

henderson said:


> I wrote 2,428 words today. Kind of tough because this morning I was not planning on a killing character that I became quite fond of, but the story went a certain way that caused him to die by this evening.
> 
> Very sad.


I have been putting off killing a character too. BUT... can't have "The Fourth" without having "The Third" die in a major flashback


----------



## geronl

After a few days of not feeling it, not having time, distraction, life, putting the other e-book up etc etc

I am finally back into the story. I am finally interested in the story again.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2568 words today. Less than yesterday, but I'm happy enough with this.


----------



## geronl

Over 1,700 words so far tonight, even with the distractions. By the way, I downloaded Calibre and my computer immediately froze. I had to take out the battery.


----------



## a_truly_enhanted_life

Wrote 6,337 on my new book. Aiming for 40,000 words.


----------



## geronl

After everything I wrote last night/early this morning I took some time to write another short story. This one in the Fantasy genre.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I wrote seven chapters (16,500 words). I have seven more chapters to finish Sunday and that will make book two of my two-week-three-book experiment done and let me take Monday off before starting book three on Tuesday. If I can get that book done by Saturday night, that means I will have written 180,000 words (three 60,000-word books) in fourteen days. Editing is a whole other issue.


----------



## geronl

Wow!

Are you a full-timer? I don't think I could ever have that much quiet time.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

geronl said:


> Wow!
> 
> Are you a full-timer? I don't think I could ever have that much quiet time.


I am a full-time writer. I usually write five chapters a day, five days a week, three weeks a month -- but I'm behind because of a litter of kittens I found and am bottle feeding. This will get me back on schedule the following week.


----------



## Incognita

I forgot to post yesterday. That was 3K. I did 4K today.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3,008 words today. 

The problem, though, the closer I am to finishing the story, I realize I need to add one more scene.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Amanda M. Lee (YodaRead) said:


> I wrote seven chapters (16,500 words). I have seven more chapters to finish Sunday and that will make book two of my two-week-three-book experiment done and let me take Monday off before starting book three on Tuesday. If I can get that book done by Saturday night, that means I will have written 180,000 words (three 60,000-word books) in fourteen days. Editing is a whole other issue.


Wow! Are all three books outlined and if so in depth? Sometimes I need an evening or a night of sleep to think about where I am at in my story and what I need/want to do the next day. Amazing if you can pull this off! Keep us updated Amanda.


----------



## geronl

Yoda is pretty amazing.

I have about 2,300 on this story but the lightening and flooding going on might cause me to shut down the laptop soon


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Salvador Mercer said:


> Wow! Are all three books outlined and if so in depth? Sometimes I need an evening or a night of sleep to think about where I am at in my story and what I need/want to do the next day. Amazing if you can pull this off! Keep us updated Amanda.


I outline way ahead. I have books outlined that I won't start writing until next year.


----------



## mickeywrites981

991 words today so close!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geronl

If I am still writing after midnight can I count it as "today"?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I always count today, until I go to bed, which is usually after midnight.

Anyway, today I wrote 2254 words, even though I was distracted by watching Eurovision.


----------



## 69959

2614 for this morning.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

2215 on a holiday weekend and done at 1:40 pm.  Hoping to get a bit more done this evening after the kids are in bed.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did my seven chapters (16,000 words) and finished book two. I'm taking Monday off to recharge and then starting book three on Tuesday. If I can finish it before I go to bed Saturday night I will have officially written three 60,000-word books in two weeks and will be back on schedule.


----------



## geronl

Your fingers are like lightening!

zap pow zoom!


----------



## Incognita

I ran around for most of the day, but I still did get 3K written.


----------



## geronl

I finished that fantasy-genre short story, 2,300 yesterday and 1,590 today. I checked where I was to submit it and they weren't ready for them yet. I'm going to open it once in a while, reread it and tweak it until they open submissions.


----------



## Kristopia

2433 words yesterday - nothing today - very scattered...SQUIRREL!!  Okay, maybe I can write now? Though where I am, now is tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2431 words for me. Distracted by a massive fire approx. 2 kilometres from where I live.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

CoraBuhlert said:


> 2431 words for me. Distracted by a massive fire approx. 2 kilometres from where I live.


OMG! That sounds serious, so I hesitate to comment but... I am not kidding when I say I seriously pondered wanting to trade my kids for your fire, at least for a day to see if the distraction would be less.

To the serious side, I lived in California for many years and, with those Santa Ana winds, that could be very serious so I hope you and your family stay safe!


----------



## geronl

I am not far from the Texas flooding and it is raining again! I feel sad for those in really low-lying areas right now.

BTW- I have no idea how to post on Reddit except as a reply. ugh


----------



## AlariaThorne

7000 word erotica short, start to finish.  Wrapped up around noon, taking the rest of the day to relax.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3,362 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day for me. I'll probably have to take a few days off from this first draft so I can edit the book I'm getting back from my beta readers tomorrow.


----------



## sddonovan

Amanda M. Lee (YodaRead) said:


> I did my seven chapters (16,000 words) and finished book two. I'm taking Monday off to recharge and then starting book three on Tuesday. If I can finish it before I go to bed Saturday night I will have officially written three 60,000-word books in two weeks and will be back on schedule.


How long do you write each day? Kind of great to hit that amount of words all the time .

As for myself, I write about 2--3k words a day. Today I wrote exactly 1600 words. Not bad .


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

sddonovan said:


> How long do you write each day? Kind of great to hit that amount of words all the time .
> 
> As for myself, I write about 2--3k words a day. Today I wrote exactly 1600 words. Not bad .


I work eight hours a day generally. It was closer to ten last week because I was behind.


----------



## sddonovan

Amanda M. Lee (YodaRead) said:


> I work eight hours a day generally. It was closer to ten last week Neva de I was behind.


Ahh full time, awesome! I'm able to do about 2 hours a day (trying to work up to 3 with my Schedule).


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

sddonovan said:


> Ahh full time, awesome! I'm able to do about 2 hours a day (trying to work up to 3 with my Schedule).


I went full time in January. Before that I worked eighty hours a week. It was rough.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Ended with 2202.  Good day for a holiday.  Remember the heroes.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Salvador Mercer said:


> OMG! That sounds serious, so I hesitate to comment but... I am not kidding when I say I seriously pondered wanting to trade my kids for your fire, at least for a day to see if the distraction would be less.
> 
> To the serious side, I lived in California for many years and, with those Santa Ana winds, that could be very serious so I hope you and your family stay safe!


Thanks for the kind wishes. Luckily, North Germany is too wet to get the sort of devastating fires California regularly gets. But this fire was still very nasty, taking out an entire recycling facility and burning well over a day, keeping more than 250 firefighters occupied at its peak. Thankfully, there were no casualties. Even a cat that had been hanging out on the premises when the fire broke out escaped largely unharmed.

geronl, I hope you and your family are safe from the Texas floods. Flooding is a frequent problem here, so I know how unpleasant they can get.

Alaria, congrats on finishing a whole erotica story. That's a great achievement.

I wrote 2594 words today and pressed "Publish" on a horror short story.


----------



## 69959

Glad to hear everyone is safe.

I took yesterday off, not so much because of the holiday but because I thought some extra hours of sleep would help me kick a cold that's been hanging on. Seems to have helped.

4060 for this morning.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Tad over 3k and glad I'm in the writing seat again after my self training in self publishing


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1800 words today, and finished the manuscript. Always good to finish the first draft of a story.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started my new book and did five chapters (11,000) words.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Amazon said they're running out of server space for your backlist, time to take a break Amanda/Yoda


----------



## geronl

Those horses must be really really tired by now


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a good day of 3256 words today.


----------



## 69959

4123 for today. Back into the swing of things now.


----------



## geronl

I did write a 341-word story for the blog. So that will count toward today


----------



## 67499

Last nite, rapped out the last 4,281 words completing the first draft of the 7th and last novel in the Harry Seaburn thriller series about a small-time thief, his misadventures and mismatched loves.  Feels like an epoch has ended and the dinosaurs no longer roam.  But new light flickers on another horizon and it's time to get started on another series.  After I let this ms age in the bottom drawer a couple of months and give it a vigorous edit/rewrite.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapter (about 12,000 words).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2679 words today.


----------



## 69959

3013 for today. I have some edits to go through, some beta feedback on another WIP, and a big promo going on today. Hopefully, I can focus and not obsess over the promo.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1559


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Got my book back from editor so nada, zip, the big ZERO for yesterday and today while I edit.  Hoping to publish in 2 days.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Another five chapters and 12,000 words. I'm on target to finish Saturday as long as I do six chapters on Friday and Saturday. I think I'm going to make it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2952 words today.


----------



## 69959

3542 for today. Aiming to hit publish today.


----------



## VG2311

I hit 1328 yesterday.  In my first book my best work was done in the back yard, on the umbrella table with a glass full of ice that was replenished by lemonade periodically while listening to Santana on the headphones. 

What a rush when the words come pouring out like a torrent of water.  I kind of wonder if authors have some sort of sub-processor in their head that ticks over in the background, postulating and saving whole paragraphs and waits until you are relaxing then boom, they pop out only limited by the speed your fingers take to put the words on the screen.


----------



## archaeoroutes

2179 - I'm on a nice easy combat bit at the moment. No tricky trying to weave threads together, just going with the flow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 14,000 words. One day left. I will not be repeating this little experiment.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did six chapters and about 14,000 words. One day left. I will not be repeating this little experiment.


Hehe, awe come on, just one more time Amanda! 

No words written in 3 days but...

I finished the revisions/edits/proofs and finally formatted that sucker and released my first book after I released my second book. I must be weird. Now come on Amazon, let that sucker go LIVE baby!


----------



## geronl

Now that I finally have New Arrivals on Kindle Unlimited I will get back down to business. I need to finish The Fourth, Kita and Swords&Spacesuits.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2396 words today.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

CoraBuhlert said:


> 2396 words today.


Ah that is yesterday now. Tell me what you've done today!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Salvador Mercer said:


> Hehe, awe come on, just one more time Amanda!
> 
> No words written in 3 days but...
> 
> I finished the revisions/edits/proofs and finally formatted that sucker and released my first book after I released my second book. I must be weird. Now come on Amazon, let that sucker go LIVE baby!


I love to write, but 180,000 words in fourteen days -- that's three books in three different series -- is too much even for me. I must check in on kittens, fire up the Keurig for iced tea, and then I'm starting the last six chapters. Then I can take Sunday off before hitting a much more leisurely pace with my next Avery Shaw on Monday. I also need to do the final read through and formatting on another book that goes up the following week. Right now, I just need to get through today.


----------



## geronl

I think I am starting to feel a bit depressed about this whole thing to be honest.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

geronl said:


> I think I am starting to feel a bit depressed about this whole thing to be honest.


If you thought you were going to get rich quickly, you should definitely quit. That's not how it works.


----------



## geronl

I didn't think that.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1047 - moving into a potentially good thread of a simulated garden mirroring the AI's development


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

And, I finished. I did six chapters, and a little more than 14,000 words. I did it. I wrote three books in two weeks. I don't recommend it. Editing is going to be a pain. I shall celebrate with some hard lemonade and either a Harry Potter or shark movie marathon. Then, Monday, the next Avery Shaw (and a much lighter writing schedule) beckon. Whew!


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Amanda M. Lee said:


> And, I finished. I did six chapters, and a little more than 14,000 words. I did it. I wrote three books in two weeks. I don't recommend it. Editing is going to be a pain. I shall celebrate with some hard lemonade and either a Harry Potter or shark movie marathon. Then, Monday, the next Avery Shaw (and a much lighter writing schedule) beckon. Whew!


I can't write one book in three weeks LOL. Great job, enjoy the downtime!


----------



## Incognita

I forgot to post yesterday -- that was 2K. And another 4K today.


----------



## geronl

1,500 words

Not on my WIP but when inspiration strikes, I have to write down the idea in my head.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing three books in two weeks, Yoda/Amanda. You continue to be an inspiration.

As for me, I wrote 2349 words as well as a bunch of dayjob crap I don't count.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

I have edited a 90k book in the past two days (second wave) including writing in over 12k words.

Book 1 of my series is finished.
I'm now working on finishing book 2.


----------



## 69959

I wrote 2034 today. This wasn't my best month. I barely wrote more than the month I went full time - half the month was when I was working, and it was also the shortest month of the year. 

I suppose my 150k month last month not only makes up for this month but is also the reason I wrote so few words this month. I was burned out earlier this month. Happy to be back into the swing of things again (even though today's word count doesn't indicated that.)

At least I published two books this month with another two not far behind. My Select book which is temporarily free is sitting at #20 right now. So despite my low word counts this month, overall, it's been a good month!


----------



## L.B

Amanda M. Lee said:


> And, I finished. I did six chapters, and a little more than 14,000 words. I did it. I wrote three books in two weeks. I don't recommend it. Editing is going to be a pain. I shall celebrate with some hard lemonade and either a Harry Potter or shark movie marathon. Then, Monday, the next Avery Shaw (and a much lighter writing schedule) beckon. Whew!


WOW. Incredible achievement. Well done Amanda.


----------



## archaeoroutes

A pitiful 1349 by comparison. However, I didn't expect that much today given it was squeezed in between a lot of other things.


----------



## 67499

Does anyone here have a formula for counting the words in a _rewrite_ so I can keep up with all you hotshots pounding out 10s of 1,000s each day while I rework an old text? I don't want to let the team down, after all. But I heard the siren call of an old (I mean ancient) and unpublishable ms that I'd left moldering in a bottom drawer and decided to rewrite to make it work. Now I don't know how to count all those rewritten words scattered all over the original old text.


----------



## Christine Reyes

A little over 2k today. I was looking at my current projects list today and realized I'm in the middle of five different stories, so I'm hoping to wrap up at least four of them in June. My wordcount always slows way down in rewriting/editing... does anyone have any tricks for making this go faster?


----------



## geronl

Probably about a grand.

I think my WIP is going to end up as a novella, of around 30k (24.2k right now). Then it will be on to finish "Kita", which is about 6.7k and hasn't really started the main body of the story yet.


----------



## 69959

Christine Reyes said:


> A little over 2k today. I was looking at my current projects list today and realized I'm in the middle of five different stories, so I'm hoping to wrap up at least four of them in June. My wordcount always slows way down in rewriting/editing... does anyone have any tricks for making this go faster?


My writing time is separate from my editing/re-writing time. I always write first thing in the morning. Everything else is during the day. If it doesn't seem like there's time, see what you can cut out. TV time? Scrolling through Facebook? Little bits of time can really add up.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Christine Reyes said:


> A little over 2k today. I was looking at my current projects list today and realized I'm in the middle of five different stories, so I'm hoping to wrap up at least four of them in June. My wordcount always slows way down in rewriting/editing... does anyone have any tricks for making this go faster?


Honestly I don't know how you handle that many stories at once. I usually feel the need to be immersed in my WIP so that I know what's happening with clarity and detail. Perhaps focus on one project, finish it then another, finish it, etc. Maybe being able to focus on one story at a time will help.

Then again, maybe it's just me. However due to my day job I have no doubt that I can multitask so it isn't that. I just find working on one project at a time makes for an easier time when I write and revise.

Good luck!
SM


----------



## geronl

I'm going to have the same problem with The Fourth that I have with NEW ARRIVALS but at least when Kita is finished I'll be able to grab attention on Twitter by saying "Naked Furry Alien Lesbians!". lol. Of course while technically "true", it is misleading to the extreme.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Salvador Mercer said:


> Honestly I don't know how you handle that many stories at once. I usually feel the need to be immersed in my WIP so that I know what's happening with clarity and detail. Perhaps focus on one project, finish it then another, finish it, etc. Maybe being able to focus on one story at a time will help.
> 
> Then again, maybe it's just me. However due to my day job I have no doubt that I can multitask so it isn't that. I just find working on one project at a time makes for an easier time when I write and revise.
> 
> Good luck!
> SM


I'm like you. I lose time jumping from project to project. Don't get me wrong, I outline whenever, but when it comes to writing I focus on one thing because it just goes faster and there's less chance of confusing myself. Betweeny two names, I have seven active worlds. That will be nine by the end of the year. I have to he careful.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words on a new book.


----------



## 69959

3716 for today. Almost halfway done with this one.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Just 1,002 words today, but enough to get me in the club 
God bless,
Ethan


----------



## sddonovan

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did five chapters and 12,000 words on a new book.


Slow down so I can catch up!

..
..

Wrote 2350ish today. Lol .


----------



## Incognita

2K yesterday and 3K today. A little less than I wanted, but yesterday I had so much fun going out and having fun with life that I'm not really going to complain too much.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2167 words yesterday and 2082 today.


----------



## Elidibus

2200 today from over here. Pretty average, but I'm gonna step it up in the next few days so I have time to do all the major editing that needs to be done on one of my other books.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,640 today.



Stacy Claflin said:


> My writing time is separate from my editing/re-writing time. I always write first thing in the morning. Everything else is during the day. If it doesn't seem like there's time, see what you can cut out. TV time? Scrolling through Facebook? Little bits of time can really add up.


Thanks! I'll try that. I usually try to set aside separate days for editing/rewriting, but maybe doing my new words in the morning will help keep me motivated.



Salvador Mercer said:


> Honestly I don't know how you handle that many stories at once. I usually feel the need to be immersed in my WIP so that I know what's happening with clarity and detail. Perhaps focus on one project, finish it then another, finish it, etc. Maybe being able to focus on one story at a time will help.
> 
> Then again, maybe it's just me. However due to my day job I have no doubt that I can multitask so it isn't that. I just find working on one project at a time makes for an easier time when I write and revise.


I would love to be the kind of person who can focus on one project at a time--it seems much more efficient. My ideal writing routine is that of a lot of people in this thread--outlining well, consistently putting down a good chunk of words each day, editing, and moving on to the next one. But my temperament is little more distracted than that, so bouncing between stories actually keeps me more focused/productive, I think.


----------



## Matthew Stott

I've been managing around 1200 words a day recently. Need to work on sliding that up more towards 2000.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1112


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

No writing for me today. I have a final read through and formatting to do for a book that hits next week. Back to writing tomorrow.


----------



## Salvador Mercer

Amanda M. Lee said:


> No writing for me today. I have a final read through and formatting to do for a book that hits next week. Back to writing tomorrow.


Hehe, you could take the whole summer off and write more than most of us


----------



## 69959

3404 for today.


----------



## Incognita

4K today.


----------



## henderson

I started a new story today and I wrote 1422 words. 

Finding it kind of difficult to get started on this story after experiencing the rush of finishing the previous novella at the end of last week.

This is really the last month I can write any new stuff with summer vacation right around the corner for the next few months or so.

Very frustrating.


----------



## geronl

A bit over 2K but divided between two projects.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2226 words for me.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,276 today.


----------



## Matthew Stott

2000 yesterday. Pretty chuffed as I've been trying to hit that level. Hopefully be able to keep it up moving forward. (yes, I know many of you write 23000 words per minute, but this is good for me..!)


----------



## Used Panda

First novel and first time poster here.

So far 1010 words written today. I need to have a break to clear the dusty head, But hope I will return and write further later on today.


----------



## 69959

3281 for this morning. I'd like to get more this afternoon, but probably not today.


----------



## Keith Rowland

1016 words today. Hoping for a lot more tomorrow


----------



## geronl

Matthew Stott said:


> (yes, I know many of you write 23000 words per minute, but this is good for me..!)


Pretty much just Yoda


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Back to writing. I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day. Getting into the home stretch now.


----------



## MKP

I wrote about 1400 words today! Along with going to a class and cleaning the whole house, I'd say that wasn't too bad!


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1881 words today.

Still finding it a tough slog writing this novella, but it was a little easier today than yesterday, though.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2131 words today.


----------



## Christine Reyes

Only 500 today, but I got some critiques done for my writing group, as well as plotting out a few upcoming chapters.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1052 on novel
Will start another sample exam paper this evening.


----------



## VG2311

Zero yesterday, but 2158 so far today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and around 12,000 words. I might do a chapter here or there over the weekend, but I'm mostly taking the next three days off. As long as I finish the main writing by the time I go to bed next Friday, I'm right on schedule.


----------



## geronl

henderson said:


> I wrote 1881 words today.
> 
> Still finding it a tough slog writing this novella, but it was a little easier today than yesterday, though.


I was struggling too. It went smoother today, and I'm not done yet obviously. My characters will be back in space and on their way to a diplomatic brouhaha at the Planetary League before they start their coup on another planet.

I really really need to start outlining these stories. lol.


----------



## 69959

2329 words, plus outlining and plotting. Should have worked through some edits, too, but nope.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2,872 words today.

It was easier to write today than yesterday. Story is starting to take shape.


----------



## Christine Reyes

Another 500 today.


----------



## 69959

5027 this morning. Started a new one, and it's really shaping up to be a fun one!


----------



## VG2311

1719 words so far today, and a major sub plot created!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2224 words yesterday and 2142 today.


----------



## geronl

I was sick. My book did start its free weekend on Friday (no ad budget) and gave away 218 copies

Which pushed it to #3 in a sub-category. Scifi- Military-Space Fleet

(every bit of this story takes place on the ground)


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,006 words today.


----------



## archaeoroutes

I'll see your 1006 and raise you one.


----------



## geronl

archaeoroutes said:


> I'll see your 1006 and raise you one.


What are the odds of that??


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hi!
I'm new to this thread but I thought I'd join as a way to keep me motivated through the doldrums of summer (hot weather and I don't get along). I've started on a new book and so far only have about 3,000 words written, but today I wrote 1,500, so that's good.  The book will probably run about 60,000 so I'm actually hoping to finish the first draft this summer.

Anyway--it's good to see everyone writing like crazy!

Enjoy and may your ideas flow like wine.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on your success, geronl.

2119 words today in spite of a nasty, weather-related headache.


----------



## 67499

Wrote 5K spread over a vampire comedy and a post-apocalyptic thriller.  I don't have any idea what I'm doing these days.  Still feeling adrift after finishing the crime caper series.  I need some of Amanda's whip-cracking self discipline but I'd rather go to the beach and worry about that tomorrow.


----------



## 69959

Got 2530 this morning. Would like to get more later today. We shall see.


----------



## geronl

I meant to stay up and write but I was too tired. I did add another short story to my blog though probably not 1k.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1437 (297 on a sample A-level paper and the rest on the novel)


----------



## Matthew Stott

3000 today, probably the most I've put down in one day. Which is nice.

EDIT:

SCRATCH THAT! Last minute burst and I'm up to 5000 for the day. Holy-moly...! Now around halfway through the current book. ACE.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on your last minute burst, Michael. 

I wrote 2181 words today.


----------



## Christine Reyes

A bunch of editing yesterday, and 2,890 new words today.


----------



## geronl

it's late at night and quiet, time for me to get at least 1k before sleeping


----------



## geronl

1,376 words since the last post to my main Work In Progress (focused!!)


----------



## archaeoroutes

1121


----------



## Amy Corwin

Only got 650 words done.
Don't understand what is going on. Usually, when I start a book, I don't run into this kind of struggle until 2/3 of the way through the book.

I'm trying a new method that I thought would help me avoid the struggle, particularly in the last 1/3 by doing really in-depth character studies and plotting instead of my usual, write three brief goals for each chapter and go for it. But I seem to have traded the struggle at the end for struggling to write anything, right from the beginning. 

Well, I'll keep working on it.


----------



## geronl

Amy Corwin said:


> Only got 650 words done.
> Don't understand what is going on. Usually, when I start a book, I don't run into this kind of struggle until 2/3 of the way through the book.


I know the feeling. "This has been fun, but now how do I end this thing?"


----------



## Matthew Stott

1600 today, trying to hit a minimum of 1500 per day.


----------



## MKP

Ugh, I've only gotten a couple hundred words down in the past four days or so.   I've got a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## 69959

2017 for today. Turns out I have acute bronchitis. How's that for an excuse?  (I wanted 4k+ for today.)


----------



## geronl

I wrote nearly 2K today  

but not on my main WIP  

Although the result seems a pretty cool start on another future project.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## Incognita

I haven't been keeping up here...it was 2,500 words each on Saturday and Sunday, and 2K on Friday (I think). Today I did 4K. 

Stacy, sorry about the bronchitis! I've been coughing like a fiend lately, too...wonder if that's it. I just thought it was allergies gone horribly wrong.


----------



## 67499

10K of rewrite which ought to equal 5K of fresh?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2147 words for me today.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1081 (which equates to 30 multiple choice questions)


----------



## geronl

I did at least several hundred on the WIP late last night


----------



## Matthew Stott

3500 today across two different stories. Very happy with that!!!


----------



## 69959

6518 words! Brings me to over 16k in the novel I started on Friday.

Christine, thanks. Mine went on forever, and she said allergies made it worse, but now I've got four new meds. At least they're working. Do you feel any better today?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I wanted to do more but I'm quitting after three chapters and 7,000 words. I'm battling one heck of a migraine. I am taking my knockout medicine and going to bed. I will start fresh tomorrow.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2,500 words today, and it took me nearly five hours. 

Really difficult. Like pulling teeth.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry to hear you're struggling with migraines, Amanda. Believe me, I sympathise, since I got hit today myself. Of course, even a migraine-ridden Yoda still writes twice as much as the rest of us without migraines.

As for me, I wrote 2276 words today and formatted a new German language e-book.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1037 on science fiction novel
1197 on A-level physics sample papers


----------



## geronl

About 1,665 so far today on my main WIP

passed 30k on it

it's all downhill from here it seems

yay


----------



## Matthew Stott

2500. Feels good, like I'm getting into the groove of putting down a substantial chunk each evening.


----------



## 69959

My poor wrists aren't used to the 6.5k I wrote yesterday, so I could only manage 3673 for today, which isn't too far off from my 4k goal.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2,000 words today, and it was very painful grinding out those words.

This story has been nothing but a grind and slog, unfortunately.


----------



## geronl

Today was good for me.

Got a lot of work on WIP, as I mentioned earlier - I think

and I put up two chapters of another story on my blog (make it up as I go, really) That was about 2,800 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did eight chapters and about 20,000 words. I worked all day to make up ground. I have five chapters Thursday and five Friday to finish. That leaves me Saturday and Sunday with my new Lego: Jurassic Park game before starting a new pen name WIP on Monday. I'm considering trying to wedge in a main name book I've been dying to write instead. I plan on doing two pen name books and one main name for Camp NaNo. We shall see what happens.


----------



## geronl

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did eight chapters and about 20,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2199 words and pressed "Publish" on a German language story.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Stopping at 1093 - children to put to bed.


----------



## geronl

my main WIP is now 30,507 and about 500 is today so far, so it needs to hit 31,000 at least before bed,


----------



## Matthew Stott

2400 today. Passed the 30,000 mark on the latest book. So around halfway into the first draft. WOO-HOO!
Last week I was hoping to get to the point where I'd hit 2000 words daily. Looks like I've managed to get there already this week. Hope to keep it up.


----------



## geronl

I hope to finish the first draft this weekend or sometime next week, then I can do a second time-through, a proofread, chapterize it, send it to some beta readers and figure out a cover. By the end of June it should be up there and a


Spoiler



personal


 best seller-


Spoiler



which would not be hard


. 

Then I can go to the next project which already has quite a good start at about 15k words. Naked, Furry, Alien, Lesbians... technically true! lol... I can have some fun marketing that one. lol.


----------



## MKP

Spent my writing time today getting to know some of my characters instead of actually writing.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2,007 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Stacy, I am feeling a bit better. We had some rain, which I think settled the pollen tsunami a little. 

More importantly, I wrote 3,845 words, finishing the current WIP. It'll marinate for a few days, and then it's into editing. I won't be doing any new first draft stuff for about a week, probably.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 15,000 words. Four chapters left.


----------



## geronl

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did ax chspters


The Duracell bunny needs a break too


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

geronl said:


> The Duracell bunny needs a break too


Just thinner fingers and a wider phone screen.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I hear you on the pollen, Christine. It's pretty bad over here, too, and I'm looking forward to the rapeseed to be harvested.

Meanwhile, I also wrote 2225 words today.


----------



## geronl

In case I hit the sack soon... or maybe sleep on the keyboard... I have hit more than 33k, so I got my grand or two or something like that... too tired to process...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I ended up condensing and finishing with three chapters instead of four. It was about 7,000 words. It's done, though, and with the first editor. I start the first book in a new series on Monday. I'm spending the weekend with Lego: Jurassic World.


----------



## geronl

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I'm spending the weekend with Lego: Jurassic World.


don't let those little plastic velociraptors bite your valuable fingers


----------



## 69959

2769 for today. Took yesterday off. Working on some non-writing book stuff, though.


----------



## geronl

I added a chapter to the ongoing story on my blog, its over 2,050 words.

hours later, but before midnight here... 845 more for the WIP


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2,543 words today.

The story is finally taking shape.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2299 words today.


----------



## 69959

It's my day off, but I wrote 1379 words.


----------



## geronl

Definitely over 1K, divided between 2 projects.

Still writing.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2,413 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a really good day of 3095 words today.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

I've been constantly writing 3,000+ words per day for the past two weeks. My WIP is a horror novel and it's 60% percent complete. The total right now is 43,027.


----------



## Jessie Jasen

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did six chapters and about 15,000 words. Four chapters left.


15,000 words in a day? You're my hero&#8230;*balloon hearts flying* How do you write so many words a day? Do you have a system? The best I managed so far was 10,000 words in a day.


----------



## geronl

Steven Hardesty said:


> 4K words and I just threw the hero off a castle tower in the Great Salt Desert of Iran, so I think this has just become a short-short story instead of an adventure novel. I've got to find a new project (or a more resilient hero).


lol. I hate when that happens.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I sympathise. It's pretty annoying when your characters keep dying on you.

Meanwhile, I write 2485 words today.


----------



## geronl

I posted a 2K on the blog story 

and wrote another 2k.... for the blog story (will be posted tomorrow)

I really didn't do much work on the WIP though.

That will have to be done tomorrow.


----------



## Christine Reyes

About 2,700 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a really good day of 3160 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and a prologue (about 13,000 words).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2602 for me today.


----------



## 67499

14K doing a ferocious edit of a finished text, 2K rewriting another text and 2K fresh stuff, all making me feel very Yoda-ish (for one day).


----------



## 69959

This has seriously been a horrible writing week. Sunday, nothing. Monday, 2177. Tuesday, 2216. Today, 105. I'm about ready to take the rest of the week off.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I've had a paltry day of one chapter and 2,500 words. There are a lot of distractions here. I will probably have to work through the entire weekend but -- it happens.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

I'm adding my word count, and it's now 4,000+ words per day since Monday. The total for my WIP will reach 52,000+ by tonight.


----------



## cperfumo

I've written 1000 words a day for nine days in a row now! I'm on fire!!!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Amanda's paltry days are still bigger than my "not great, but decent" days such as today with 2396 words.

Congrats on your streak, cperfumo.


----------



## Monie

After getting sidetracked  for two weeks, I'm back at it.  Unfortunately, I'm two weeks behind now and trying to catch up won't be easy with my work schedule.  

Today,  I wrote 1,219 words on short story that I needed to finish up. It's already 2,000 words over my target goal.  Hopefully, I can finish it tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2328 words for me.


----------



## geronl

I was naughty.

I did no work on the WIP or the blog story.

I had a couple of ideas, and I always write a page or two so I don't forget them.

The first one is more than 500 words and the second one is over 1,000 and then I wrote a dumb little story I put on the blog, about a flea at a flea circus. 530 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 14,000 words. I plan on hitting it really hard Friday since I'm so far behind. This is the first book in a new series and it took me a little bit to get in the flow. I let myself get distracted by the KU drama, too, which was a mistake.


----------



## Matthew Stott

2500 yesterday. Made the mistake of having a great week, then not doing anything Sat-through-Mon. Has been hard to get back up to speed again this week. Lesson learned, write every day (when possible), be consistent.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2092 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 13,500 words. I will be working both days this weekend to finish on time.


----------



## MKP

Well, although I didn't get much writing in this week, it wasn't a total bust. I came up with new ideas for my story that make my character (and the story) more well-rounded, I think, and I have a whole outline filled out. After doing some rewriting/cutting out/adding in of parts, I am ready to get back in the saddle and just write. I thought I would have a harder time continuing to write without going back to make sure everything already written was perfect, but, surprisingly, I am doing a pretty good job of letting it go! Hooray! Now it's time for me to spew out crap and accept the fact that I can go back later to fix it!


----------



## geronl

I got sidetracked on another idea. I always need to write them down.

It's nearly 5,000 words, which is a lot more than ideas usually get.


----------



## 69959

Illness, things keep coming up, family waking at the crack of dawn (I can't write after people get up). 1445 on Thursday, 2650 yesterday. Definitely not my best week. But I do have 45k for the month so far and 435k for the year, so I guess that's not too much to complain about. Weeks like this just happen.


----------



## Monie

I didn't get that much writing dibs today,  only 420 words.  But I did composite complete a short story. 

I also started seriously outlining a rewrite I have planned for the first half next month.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 14,000 words. I have five chapters left to finish on Sunday.


----------



## Incognita

Back to first drafting after a break for editing and just...switching mental gears. But I started a new WIP today and got 4K.


----------



## geronl

You forgot the *woot woot*


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2065 words today.


----------



## Bella Breen

1,300 today. I was disappointed as I wanted to do about 6k.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1100 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters (11,000 words) and finished my book. I shall celebrate with True Detective and Lego: Jurassic World. Then tomorrow is an editing and busy work day and Tuesday I start another pen name book.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day for me.


----------



## 69959

Getting back into the swing of things. Short writing session, but got almost 3k. (2929 to be precise.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2376 words today.


----------



## geronl

um, I did do a 1,000+ word story for the blog


----------



## 67499

2K on a new project and just finished (it's 2:30AM here now) a massive edit on the 7th and last novel in my comic crime series.  I think a book is made in the editing, so the end of this edit marks the official completion of the book and the series.  Too bad there's no one awake in the house at this hour to celebrate with me.  Or maybe I'll just go wake them up.


----------



## cperfumo

14k words in 14 days! (and except for a 500-word day, the rest were all a bit over 1000)


----------



## Incognita

Just 2.5K today. I have a big proofreading project this week, and between that and six loads of laundry, I lost a large chunk of my life today. But tomorrow will be better!


----------



## 69959

Definitely getting my groove back. 4141 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Calling it a night at 2330 words here.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,026 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I guess I'm only doing one chapter today (2,500 words). I got distracted by two preorders, finishing the final read through on another book, and formatting a paperback. Instead of writing tonight I'm going to do outlines all evening (and start the final read through on another book). I need to be diligent Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday to make sure I have this WIP finished in time to start a fresh project for Camp NaNo on July 1.


----------



## 69959

3212 for today.


----------



## Incognita

A really good day of 5,500 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2274 words for me.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1500 words today.


----------



## geronl

At least 2K today and here is where about 1,490 of that went:

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/short-story-new-home.html


----------



## Christine Reyes

Another 1k today.


----------



## Matthew Stott

2200 yesterday, passed the 45000 words mark on my WIP. Which is cool. Aiming to top out at around 60,000, so I'd like to finish draft one in another week or so.
I suppose this doesn't count as 'words', but at work I've also been planning out the beats for my next book. Getting 'em detailed this time so I'll hopefully be able to whizz through the writing.


----------



## JVRudnick

as a real outliner, I know exactly where I'm going, what needs to be written next and as I'm in a series, I know all the player and worlds.

that said i hit about 2500 words a day...so my books of 80k take about a month and a half for first draft...at least they should - but I learned
long ago that editing the WHOLE bloody book is awful..

so each day I edit the copy I wrote yesterday ruthlessly...which gets me in the mood to continue and then pound out the next 2500 words or so...

works for me.


----------



## 67499

Have fallen into the habit of doing 2-4K on a serious fiction project before the beach and 2-4K on genre fiction after.  But today I just wrote up notes for my 2016 projects and will celebrate with a nice single malt my actually drawing up an Amanda Lee-like work plan for next year!    Now if I could figure out how to get from here to 2016...


----------



## Matthew Stott

2400 today, very happy with that...!


----------



## Incognita

Got in 5K today. Woot!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 14,000 words.


----------



## 69959

3173 for today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2766 words, which makes me pretty happy.


----------



## Incognita

4K today, up to 25K on the WIP.


----------



## geronl

I didn't feel like working on the WIP, So I wrote another story for the blog. About 1,100 words

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/06/short-story-sally-in-after.html


----------



## Bella Breen

I pounded out 1,700 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and 14,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2628 words today. Pretty good for what turned out to be a very tiring day.


----------



## Matthew Stott

1500 yesterady, almost at 50,000 on the WIP. Hope to get close to 60,000 by the end of Sunday.


----------



## 69959

3280 for yesterday. Today is focused on important non-writing book things.


----------



## Incognita

I was hoping for 5K today but only did 4K, mostly because of computer issues that sucked up an hour of my life.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I only did four chapters and about 9,500 words. I have a family reunion on Saturday. I'm going to have a really long Sunday and Monday ahead of me to get everything set where it needs to be for Camp NaNo,


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Your "only" is still two or three times what the rest of us write in a day, Amanda.

Meanwhile, I did 2522 words today. Could have been better, but I'll take it.


----------



## Incognita

Visiting relatives and a (still!!!!) malfunctioning computer combined to net me only 2K today. Feh.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3167 words today, plus I finished a short story.


----------



## 69959

1187 was all I could manage this morning. Late night, too hard to get up early.

Edit: Ended up getting 2117 for the day.


----------



## Incognita

I got back up to 4K today. Yay! (That seems to be my sweet spot.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2644 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Five chapters and 13,000 words. I have six chapters to finish Monday and then Tuesday is an editing day before Camp NaNo starts on Wednesday.


----------



## L.B

Amanda M. Lee said:


> Five chapters and 13,000 words. I have six chapters to finish Monday and then Tuesday is an editing day before Camp NaNo starts on Wednesday.


Just incredible Amanda. Are you writing roughly a book a week now?!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Barnaby Yard said:


> Just incredible Amanda. Are you writing roughly a book a week now?!


I can write a pen name book in a week. My main name books take longer. I also only write three weeks out of every month and take the fourth week for editing.


----------



## L.B

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I can write a pen name book in a week. My main name books take longer. I also only write three weeks out of every month and take the fourth week for editing.


Amazing. Your success is well deserved with that work ethic.

I'm aiming to publish a book every two months, which weirdly seems doable.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Christine Reyes

2k today, plus some editing.


----------



## 67499

4.5K trying out a new story idea which, after a furious first edit, produced 300 usable words.  So had to hammer out another 2K to make me feel like I'd done a fair day's work.


----------



## 69959

3890 today. Looking to finish a WIP in 2-3 days, but with so many open loops, I think this one might go long. We'll see.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words. I finished my book. Tomorrow is for edits and then Camp NaNo is Wednesday. The last thing I have to do tonight is put a preorder up and format Kindle and CreateSpace files. Not much more work -- thankfully.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2199 words today.


----------



## Matthew Stott

1200 yesterday. Which isn't great, but in my defence it was hot yesterday and I'd had a busy day...! Um. Yeah.

I've also realised that I tend to write very little on a Saturday, but will often expect myself to work and waste hours procrastinating. I'll then be highly peeved I did nothing. So from now on, unless 'needed', or I just get the bug and want to, I'm giving myself Saturday off. Work a Sunday to Friday schedule.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2152 words today.


----------



## 69959

4157 words and I finished the ninth book in my PNR series! I came within 600 words of my word count goal and didn't figure out the cliffhanger ending until this morning. Time to celebrate!


----------



## 75845

Not posted to this thread before, but I've done my required daily load towards my Camp NaNo total. 1725 so far.


----------



## 67499

In a furious last rush of 6K words, working with a keyboard in each hand (I'm sure that's how Amanda gets her high word count), I managed (unexpectedly) to finish the very last re-re-rewrite of a Vietnam war novel I'd been working on for too many years.  With any luck, I'll publish it next week same day I publish the 7th and last of my comic crime caper series.  Drinks on the house for everyone!


----------



## Incognita

It's been a crap week for writing. So...2K today, 1K yesterday, 2K on Monday. I think I'd already mentally checked out for the long weekend.


----------



## Lady Q

This looks like a fun (and motivating) thread. 

Got a smidgeon over 2K on a novella. Didn't go as fast I'd hoped, but I had to take Sun-Mon off and lost momentum. Ramping back up now.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I had way too much going today -- including my neighbor's dog getting under the fence and attacking my lawnmower. His response: At least it wasn't the mean one (meaning the 150-pound pit bull named Demon who attacks the fence and has ripped my shorts while mowing). I only got two chapters and 5,500 words done. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## LifesHumor

I started CampNano today and did 1763.


----------



## Henry WK

Also trying July Camp NaNo. First time attempting to write every day for a month (1 day down, 30 more to go). First day total was 1,265 after most of the day spent procrastinating. Will try to gradually improve the number to around 2,000 a day if I can, and try to procrastinate less not procrastinate.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

In spite of the heat, I had a good day of 3289 words today and wrote a complete 2200 word short for the story per day challenge.


----------



## Lady Q

1000 words on an outline, plus 2300 words on a WIP (rounded numbers).


----------



## Monie

Camp Nano has been a real motivational tool for me.  I wrote over 2,000 on 7/1 and 1,936 today. 

I'm happy with the word count and an on track with my goal of 2,000 words a day for the first 15 days.  But I am 1 & 1/2 scenes behind. 

Tomorrow I have a day off from the place that pays my bills so hopefully I can catch up.


----------



## 69959

A low day for me. 2458 words, but I've been focusing on a 2nd draft more than writing new words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3578 words today, including a 1580 word crime short for the story a day challenge.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did three chapters and 7,500 words. I need to stay away from all the KU drama. I keep getting sucked in. Tomorrow is another new day -- and one where I don't have any errands.


----------



## 69959

Taking the three day weekend off, aside from working on a second draft and maybe some story beats.


----------



## Lady Q

2500 words (rounded), punctuated with a lot of angst and indecision. I think I've got a handle on it. I think. 

Plus work on an outline (trying a new method of planning to minimize the abovementioned angst and indecision in the future).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A really good 4457 words plus I finished story no. 3 for the July challenge.


----------



## geronl

I did another story for the July challenge too,

But I also added onto a WIP (battle scenes! I love writing battle scenes)

I also started rewriting "The Fourth"... OMG, I can't believe how badly I messed up the time line and stuff in that story. I'll fix it.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

After a long period of not writing managed my first day and clocked in at around 1320 words.


----------



## Lady Q

A. S. Warwick said:


> After a long period of not writing managed my first day and clocked in at around 1320 words.


That's really good after a hiatus! Congrats.

1634 words on a day off, plus 600-ish words on a flashfic that I did late last night after I posted yesterday's wordcount.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did two chapters and about 5,800 words. That's it for the holiday. It's time for some booze and horror movies.


----------



## KatherineDean

Just over a thousand words to kick off my new books. I'm excited about this one and like what I've got so far. I've been using Chris Fox's app for my writing sprints and finding it fun. It's giving me a shot of motivation to see that timer ticking over during a sprint. It's a cold day here in Sydney though and my fingers aren't moving as fast as they usually do.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3644 words, including a 2500 word SF short for the July short story challenge.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2385 today, including a 2000 SF short for the July short story challenge.


----------



## Monie

Yesterday was rough, I was only able to wrestle out 757 words before my brain and body called it quits. 

I don't have high hopes for tomorrow.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,500 words. I should be hitting it hard every day this week. Now that the holiday is over I can focus on Camp NaNo.


----------



## Lady Q

2955 words for the day. 

I was feeling good about it until I saw Amanda's post above.   

I finished the scene and have to cook dinner so I'm going to (reluctantly) pass on those 45 words to reach 3K.


----------



## Monie

I'm calling it a day at 305 words 

I just don't have the energy to write more. I think I'm drained from the evil day job and it's killing my creativity and motivation. It's surprising that I even got 305 words in.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Genre Hoarder

Haven't posted here in a while, but I am actively writing daily. Today so far, I'm at 6,666 words. I have another four hours of writing left before midnight. Shooting for over 10,000 every single day this week. Camp Nanowrimo will do that to you.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1607 words today, including a 1000 word short for the July story challenge.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## Lady Q

2985. I have a rare talent for wrapping up my writing sessions just shy of the 3K mark. 

Sorry about the soul-sapping job, Monie.  *passes virtual chocolate*


----------



## geronl

I did a 2,100 word story for the challenge and now I am going to work on a WIP, one of them or whatever


----------



## henderson

First day since the third week of June that I have written.

Hard to get back in the routine with the boys home for the summer.

I wrote 1500 words today.


----------



## geronl

I do at least a thousand most days now, not even including the 31 day challenge.  I won't also post here though


----------



## Monie

Lady Q said:


> 2985. I have a rare talent for wrapping up my writing sessions just shy of the 3K mark.
> 
> Sorry about the soul-sapping job, Monie.  *passes virtual chocolate*


Great word count Lady Q and thanks for the chocolate. I'll save it for lunch, it'll give me something to look forward too while I try to stay awake during my graveyard shift

Word Count Today = 0 .

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1727 words, including a short story for the July challenge. I also pressed "Publish" on a story I wrote in June.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Only three chapters and 7,000 words today. Got distracted by sudio books and uploading corrected manuscripts. I wanted to finish my WIP Friday - but I don't think it will be until Monday now (I'm taking the whole weekend off).


----------



## Matthew Stott

2200 yesterday. Maybe just a few more days of writing (unless I get distracted........) until the WIP is finished. It'll be the longest novel I've attempted so far.


----------



## Lady Q

2314 words, despite allergies-induced misery. Finished the novella, which has edged into short novel territory at just over 43K. Trying to decide whether to call it a novel, or stick to novella. It's Book 1.5 of a series, and was _supposed_ to be a side story.

Almost to the finish line, Matthew! Good luck. Monie, I'm cheering you on from here. Even a few hundred words a day add up.


----------



## theellaem

I'm very new to the boards and new to the field of writing. I would love to write 1,000 words a day, but I can't seem to motivate myself enough on my current story.
  
  I have a really hard time with the filler of my books. I know where I want the story to go and which side stories I want to bring in as the meat of my book, but when it comes to the filler of my book, my brain goes blank. 
  
  Do any of you have advice on how to get past that road block?


----------



## geronl

Lady Q said:


> 2314 words, despite allergies-induced misery. Finished the novella, which has edged into short novel territory at just over 43K.


Call it a novel!


----------



## geronl

theellaem said:


> I'm very new to the boards and new to the field of writing. I would love to write 1,000 words a day, but I can't seem to motivate myself enough on my current story.


Not really but if you sit at the keyboard and nothing happens, maybe you should try a short story on the side. Maybe the WIP needs a break.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2600 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1940 words today, including a very short (650 word) story for the July short story challenge.


----------



## 69959

3190 Tuesday
2910 yesterday
3224 today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2884 words today.


----------



## MKP

After weeks--yeah, actually weeks--of not working on my story, I finally got the oomph up (thanks to fellow KBoarders) to crank out at least a few words. I got down almost 1k, which isn't bad since I'm supposed to be sleeping right now, anyway. I'm feeling pretty good about it!   More tomorrow, hopefully... but after work, homework, studying, and an online exam. Yuck.


----------



## 67499

Took the week off to travel to a wedding far away and engage in riotous behavior with old friends, but put in lots of thinking on mss.  Just off the homebound plane and hit the publish button for the last in the Harry Seaburn series.  Tho' there will be a spin-off series later in the year, I'm sorry to see him go, and all his manic friends, too.  Back into the writing groove tomorrow!


----------



## geronl

Nearly 3,500 today

Including a short story for the blog, over 2,100, that I threw together in a couple of hours.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-sts-classified.html


----------



## Matthew Stott

Just 1000 yesterday, but all things being well I'll be finishing the first draft by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Lady Q

Taking time off from raw first draft writing to write blurbs, outline, research, revise, and otherwise plan my next set of stories. Be back later in July.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3432 words today, including a 1700 word story for the July challenge.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2423 words today, including a 1000 word story for the July challenge.


----------



## geronl

I did my daily story AND added onto a WIP about a chapters worth! Probably more than 3,000 at least


----------



## Matthew Stott

1600 words today and... first draft of the current novel is DONE-DONEY-DONE.
*slam dunks mountain into black hole*


----------



## 69959

1686
2049

More focused on rewrites currently, so not getting as many words.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3,300 words. 

Hope to finish the story within the next couple of days.


----------



## Guest

Hey!  I think I should start recording here.  I've been writing like crazy.  If I'm good during the week, I get to take my weekends off.  I've been good.  So I look forward to recording here starting tomorrow!    (I'll bookmark this thread.)


----------



## 67499

3K words in the absolute final rewrite of a love/war novel I've been working on for, oh, 20 years.


----------



## Genre Hoarder

4,327 words today.


----------



## geronl

Not today.

Today I am depressed and demotivated.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats, Steven, for finally closing in on the finishing line of a twenty-year marathon (I think the analogy is appropriate here).

Don't worry, Floyd, tomorrow is another day.

As for myself, I did 2441 words, though today's challenge story was only approx. 630 words.


----------



## geronl

CoraBuhlert said:


> Don't worry, Floyd, tomorrow is another day.


Another day to be depressed and demotivated


----------



## Devious Writer

I haven't been doing a lot since the KU change but I keep watching this thread and planning on posting my words for the day. The problem has been little or no words. So, today I will write and report back on this thread!

There. I've told all of you I will be doing this. Now, I have to write.


----------



## Incognita

I forgot to check back in after I was done editing and formatting the new release.

So...Saturday was 2K, and Sunday was 4K.


----------



## Guest

Serial - 1,000

Series - 1,800

Articles - 1,700

Done!

Now to make dinner, yoga and get my excerpt ready for my blog hop tomorrow.


----------



## 69959

1966 words. No, I couldn't write just a few more and hit 2k. Not a fun day (non-writing stuff).


----------



## Incognita

Today was laundry and uploading everywhere (wish there was a way to streamline that process). But I still got 3K in.


----------



## Devious Writer

2256 words today.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2900 words today. 

I should finish the first draft tomorrow.


----------



## Liz French

After months of inertia I've written at least 1000 words for the last 3 days. Next week my goal will be 1500 per day. I NEED to beat this procrastination!

Today 1123

I may write more later.


----------



## Eskimo

I've been struggling all month, but today everything clicked. Maybe I just hit that patch I've been thinking about for a while.

3,434 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A not so great writing day of 1154 words, though I still got my July challenge story for the day in.


----------



## Christine Reyes

3k today. I'm having a pretty good streak so far this month.


----------



## 67499

Raining or maybe hurricaning outside so no beach today, hence I'm hammering toward my 4K quota for the day.  This one a vampire romcom which is a lot of fun.


----------



## JenEllision

1,064 yesterday. About to dive in for at least another 1K today!


----------



## ChessDesalls

These are great numbers. Way to write!

 Chess


----------



## geronl

I have a headache still.

My book is on Bookhippo.uk's mailer today though. yay


----------



## Monie

Today was my best writing day in 6 days. I was able to do 4 sprints for a total of 37 minutes and 1,071 words. 




Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JenEllision

1108! Finally. Though I had to delete everything from yesterday upon realizing I'd started the story in the wrong place


----------



## Incognita

More formatting and uploading, which took most of the day. So I only squeezed in 2K at the end.


----------



## Aderyn Wood

ChristinePope said:


> Today was laundry and uploading everywhere (wish there was a way to streamline that process). But I still got 3K in.


You've inspired me. I think I've been using 'laundry day' as an excuse.

3100 words today, but it wasn't laundry day


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2200 words today.


----------



## 69959

3091 for today ...and now I'm thinking about the piles of laundry I've been neglecting...


----------



## Bishoppess

I looked up from my work at some point this evening and I'd added 2.3k words to a "short" character sketch type story. Whoops.


----------



## geronl

I added a chapter to "Blockade Runner" and to "Crusader" and did a short story:

Gills!

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-gills.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1605 words today, including a 700 word flash story for the July challenge.


----------



## Christine Reyes

2.2k today. I was hoping to hit an even 3k, but ended up chatting about books with my roommate instead.


----------



## Monie

Good job everyone.

Today was a good day compared to the other days this week. I made it to 1,533 words. It wasn't so bad, I just challenged myself to beat the word count from the day before.


----------



## geronl

I wrote a "Letter from a Devil" that I intend to submit to some site that pays like $5, lol.

If they reject it, I will add to my July Shorts collection


----------



## Devious Writer

Way to go, everyone!

I wrote 2525 Yesterday and 4217 Today.

The writing hasn’t been a chore the last few days but fun. I love days like these.


----------



## Incognita

I guess I'm glad I inspired people to do their laundry?  Anyway, 3K today. I'm knocking off early to go out with friends. Bad writer! How dare you have a social life??


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2750 words today and completed the first draft.


----------



## JenEllision

Congrats on finishing your draft! I managed to eke out 1,131 today.

(...switching genres is HARD.)


----------



## MKP

I wrote about 1100 words this morning! All I can think about is how desperate I am to be done with the first draft! Ick! I'm ready to have the words out so I can make them pretty... 

Edit: I found a small bit of inspiration and now today's total is about 1800 words. Yay!


----------



## 69959

3015 off additional words in rewrites. In getting a WIP ready for my editor, I ended up adding that many, despite removing far more. But I did get the draft to my editor, so yay for that!


----------



## geronl

2 short stories about 2,500+ words


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I haven't been keeping proper track here because of NaNo. I just finished my first book, which came in at around 87,000 words. I started it on July 1. I'm trying to fit another in this month, so I start that tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

And here I was feeling great for my 29000 words so far this month, but Amanda has us all beat again.

Though I'm quite happy with my 2282 words for today, including another story for the daily challenge.


----------



## Christine Reyes

3.3k today.  I'm quite pleased with myself.


----------



## Aderyn Wood

2560 words today AND I cleaned the house. Yes!


----------



## 67499

Do I get any credit here for cutting 12,000 words from a bloated ms and then sweeping every one of those 12,000 words into the mouth of my pet gator?


----------



## Aderyn Wood

Steven Hardesty said:


> Do I get any credit here for cutting 12,000 words from a bloated ms and then sweeping every one of those 12,000 words into the mouth of my pet gator?


I think you should. Killing, I mean cutting words is hard 

3031 words today! I've been getting up at 5am to write and it seems to have increased my productivity. Anyone else like writing in the early morning?


----------



## MKP

I wrote 1,580 words today. I was on a roll until a stranger walked into my house, resulting in me calling the police. Damn it if the world isn't doing its best to keep me from my writing! *sigh*


----------



## Guest

Over 3,000 today.


----------



## Guest

MKP said:


> I wrote 1,580 words today. I was on a roll until a stranger walked into my house, resulting in me calling the police. Damn it if the world isn't doing its best to keep me from my writing! *sigh*


Please PM me when you've published THIS IS HOW I SURVIVE. Every time I see your blurb, I'm intrigued.


----------



## Incognita

Fighting with landing pages and mailing lists today resulted in a measly 2K. Le sigh.


----------



## MKP

Jolie du Pre said:


> Please PM me when you've published THIS IS HOW I SURVIVE. Every time I see your blurb, I'm intrigued.


Will do!  Thanks for saying this--it really made my day!


----------



## Devious Writer

Steven Hardesty said:


> Do I get any credit here for cutting 12,000 words from a bloated ms and then sweeping every one of those 12,000 words into the mouth of my pet gator?


Absolutely! That's hard work!

I wrote 1984 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I added 2,000 words to the book I finished yesterday and sent it off to my first editor. I did four chapters in a new book, too. It ended up being about 12,000 words total.


----------



## Christine Reyes

Another 3k today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Ah, that sounds really scary, MKP. I hope you're all right.

2689 words for me, cut short by a thunderstorm.


----------



## 69959

Hope everything is all right, MKP. Scary!

1340 for today, skipped yesterday - might make up for it tomorrow if I can get to bed at a reasonable time tonight. July is a terrible month for word counts. Only 29k so far - but 516k for the year.


----------



## JenEllision

2K today to make up for missing yesterday. Going for a few hundred more at least before I turn in tonight


----------



## Incognita

4K today, thank you, jeebus.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I only got three chapters and 7,000 words. Video games are calling. Monday is a new week.


----------



## TLC1234

Post deleted.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3315 words today, including a 2400 word short for the July challenge.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

2300 today. Another chapter.  Hunted is almost finished. Just needs some tidying up at this point.


----------



## 75845

4000 per day for last 3 days. kboards Camp NaNo cabins have their uses.


----------



## 67499

4K today.  Remember the book hero I reported some posts back I tossed off a castle tower in a desert in Iran?  I found a way to revive him and now he's howling across the sand chasing villains, scattering more thousands of words behind him (I hope).  I plan to keep him away from castles from now on.


----------



## 69959

1841 this morning. I need to start getting a higher daily WC.


----------



## Incognita

4K again today. The end is almost in sight (okay, it'll be in sight by the end of next week).


----------



## geronl

2,440+

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-prepped.html


----------



## Genre Hoarder

10347 words today! Yay!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3415 words today, including 2900 on today's July challenge story.


----------



## 69959

1721 words this morning. Almost at 49k for the draft. Goal is 55k, and it looks like I'll go over.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day, so now I'm up to 68K. I was shooting for 80K, and I think I'll come in right around there. At least, I hope I will.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3017 words today.


----------



## geronl

If you need proof

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/not-sci-fi-short-story-paper-house.html

Paper House

and it's not science fiction!!


----------



## Incognita

4K today, so we're rounding the turn into the home stretch. This thing could be wrapped up by the end of the day Wednesday, fingers crossed.


----------



## 69959

3098 - finally broke 3k again!


----------



## Devious Writer

1763 words today.


----------



## Nuuboll

I edited in 100 or so more words on my second novel...


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and 15,000 words. I was in a groove so I did an extra chapter. I mowed, too. I hate mowing.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1771 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2449 words, including 1100 on today's July challenge story.


----------



## Christine Reyes

I only wrote ~3k over the whole weekend, but managed to write 5.1k today to make up for it.


----------



## Monie

Cheering everyone on from the sidelines.

Only 852 words for me today but I'll take it


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 67499

Oops, just 2K this morning because tropical thunderstorms are promised for the afternoon so I've got to get to the beach now!  (Daily beach time is a legal requirement where I live.)


----------



## Devious Writer

2134 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day. This sucker should be finished up tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did another six chapters and 15,000 words.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2269 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2089 words today, including another short for the July challenge.


----------



## geronl

Short Story: Incarceration

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/07/short-story-incarceration.html


----------



## Christine Reyes

Another 5k today. This is looking to be my best month in a long while.


----------



## 67499

Still hard at work with my editing ax - another 5K words chopped out of one bloated project.  Final clean up editing on another novel - a non-war war/love story - I ought to publish in a few days.  And wrote 2K still driving that other hero thru a desert, except now he's fallen down a well in what the Persians call a "qanat" system that taps underground rivers for massive irrigation.  This guy just can't seem to stop falling off or into things.  I'm worried he won't survive to reach "The End."


----------



## 69959

2860 yesterday
3008 today

Hit publish last night and have a free promo starting tomorrow, so lots of marketing stuff digging into my writing time. I broke my word count goal for my current WIP, but can't see finishing before Friday. Each book in my romance series is longer than the last. Not necessarily a bad thing since I have them all in KU.


----------



## 67499

Had to stop work on today's projects to rap out the first 2K on a steampunk/time travel comedy that's been nagging at me for days (and nites).


----------



## Incognita

Wrote 4,957 words today and typed "The End." (Okay, I generally don't leave it in when I publish, but I like that nice sense of completion on a first draft.)   So I'll be taking a few days off before I start editing next week.


----------



## Devious Writer

2567 words today. Yay! I'm getting more per day.



ChristinePope said:


> Wrote 4,957 words today and typed "The End." (Okay, I generally don't leave it in when I publish, but I like that nice sense of completion on a first draft.)  So I'll be taking a few days off before I start editing next week.


Congrats!!


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1331 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2574 words for me.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Another six chapters and 15,000 words. I have nine chapters left and should finish my WIP Friday.


----------



## Christine Reyes

4.2k today.


----------



## 69959

2146 for today.


----------



## geronl

I am actually writing a pre-story for NEW ARRIVALS, maybe it will help sell copies.

I'm not sure if I should release it as a free prequel or just add it to the existing ebook.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2978 words today, including a very short parodistic SF piece for the July challenge.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters and 10,000 words. I finish tomorrow.


----------



## Christine Reyes

Another 4k today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I finished. I did four chapters and about 11,000 words. I did a big fight and then ended with a sweet proposal. Now I'm off until Monday. Enjoy your weekend all.


----------



## 67499

Put in 2K on each on three projects and waiting for one of them to take off so I can follow it to the end.


----------



## RecluseRaconteur

I think this club is awesome and motivating. I am going to join you guys. My best day was over 7,000 words, and that was a month ago. I am usually happy if I hit 400 a day, because I know It'll ad up at the end of the year, but 1,000 is a way more rewarding target for sure. Wish me luck.


----------



## Genre Hoarder

3731 words today. Striving for just over 12, 000 tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2206 words today. I had hoped for more, but I was tired. Besides, I did get in my July challenge story for today.


----------



## 69959

2281 for today. They were new words in a WIP that now sits with my editor.
In other news, Seaside Heartbeats is sitting at #27 in the free store!


----------



## Eric S. Kim

I could only write 1,037 for today. It was hot and humid today, and it almost got on my nerves. 

Tomorrow, I'll have to ignore the unfair weather conditions a whole lot more and go for 3,000+.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1669 words today, including 1200 on today's July challenge story.


----------



## 69959

2000 words exactly for this morning - and finished a WIP. Love that feeling!


----------



## archaeoroutes

Back in the game, after a few weeks deployed on exercise.
1170 written on next book today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A really good day of 2974 words today, including 1650 ontoday's July challenge story and the rest on my regular series.


----------



## henderson

I wrote an 1100 word outline today.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1338


----------



## jay_owen

First day of my new "focus on the writing" regimen and I clocked 5103 -- a new personal best for me.  Now I just gotta keep it up!


----------



## Monie

Yesterday I went to a write in and wrote 1,378 new words. 

Today I finished the day with 921 new words.


----------



## Monie

Oh and good job everyone.

Welcome to the club newcomers.


----------



## Tallytally

Did my usual 2000 word stretch.  Now on to some revisions!


----------



## Genre Hoarder

3510 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2030 words for today, including a 1060 word story for the July challenge.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters of a Christmas short (one less than I was supposed to) and about 12,000 words. I have to make up the chapter tomorrow (and five more)  if I want to dedicate the rest of the week to editing. It was hard to get in the Christmas spirit when it was so freaking hot.


----------



## Christine Reyes

2.6k today.


----------



## 69959

Skipped yesterday (but did a bunch of editing type stuff). Wrote 3170 3472 today.


----------



## geronl

I wrote a 4,000+ word SF story since last night but it's not for the blog, I'm going to try and sell this one.


----------



## Incognita

I've been editing, not drafting, but I did write 1,500 words today as part of that edit, so I'm going to count it.


----------



## jay_owen

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did four chapters of a Christmas short (one less than I was supposed to) and about 12,000 words. I have to make up the chapter tomorrow (and five more) if I want to dedicate the rest of the week to editing. It was hard to get in the Christmas spirit when it was so freaking hot.


 

you're intimidating Ms. Lee. I hit 5k again today but it took me until now (10pm EST) to manage it, how do you do it?!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I hear you, Amanda. When writing Christmas stories in summer, it can be hard to get into the mood.

Meanwhile, I wrote 2259 words today, including 2000 for today's challenge story.


----------



## 69959

I'm writing a Christmas novel myself. Luckily, the mornings are pretty cool here when I write. I can't imagine trying to write it a few weeks ago when we had a horrible heat wave.


----------



## Larissa

1536 today for Iwishacana/Acanawishi. One scene down, only about five more to go until a beta-reader gets to rip it apart and put it back together again. Yeah. Woo hoo.


----------



## geronl

I wrote a 4.3k short story in 3 parts since last night and submitted it to Daily Science Fiction as a 3-parter since they only go up to 1,500 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and finished my Christmas witch short. It ended up being about 15,600 words on the day. That brings the grand total for the three projects I did for Camp NaNo to 190,068 from July 1. I'm editing for the rest of this week and then starting a Christmas story for my pen name romantic suspense series on either Sunday or Monday. Have a good rest of the week everyone.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

jay_owen said:


> you're intimidating Ms. Lee. I hit 5k again today but it took me until now (10pm EST) to manage it, how do you do it?!


I think writing is something you can train yourself to do. I just know what has to get done in a day and I work until it's done.


----------



## 67499

4K and still chasing my hero through the desert with heartless villains in blimps hounding him, but at least he hasn't fallen off or into anything lately.  Well, he is about to run into a local revolution, but that's 20K down the desert trail.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

That sounds like your hero is having some great adventures, Steven.

1235 words for me today.


----------



## AngryGames

For the first time in almost six months I finally sat down and did some actual writing. Almost 7k words.

Of course, I'm writing a story about marijuana, so that's not really a surprise. 

Neither will it be a surprise if I check what I wrote and it's just a bunch of "cheetos cheetos cheetos doritos cake ice cream cheetos" repeated over and over again.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

3,005 for today. I'm hoping that I'll write 3,000+ everyday for the next two months or so.


----------



## Christine Reyes

2.8k today. Still working on getting up to 5k/day consistently. If I can make a habit of that by the end of the year, I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A good day of 3230 words today.


----------



## 67499

8K in rewrites because thunder and lightning kept me from the beach today.  I could've written more but my eyeballs fell out.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

Didn't really make it to 3,000+ today as I've said earlier (only 1,122). But I'm confident that I'll go back to writing 3,000+ tomorrow.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

20,000 in revisions yesterday.
Wifey did over 5.6k in writing.

I'm in the middle of a Revisions Jam which seems to be how I get revisions done (do it ALL in a few days by non-stop working)
So more like this tomorrow.
But wow, wifey! That was great! Go wifey go! :3


----------



## 69959

My last few days:
3039
2955
3104


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Finished the month with a good 3414 words and a record-breaking (for me) 57347 words altogether.


----------



## 69959

It's my day off, but I decided to start the month off with 835 words anyway.


----------



## Jonathan Brazee

I am at 2,000 to 4,000 words five days a week.  I was 2,566 yesterday.


----------



## elizabethsade

I can finally post here again! 3,350 words roughly today (estimating about 200 words editing 4k prose).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a quiet day today with 1155 words.


----------



## 69959

3232 for this morning.


----------



## geronl

I put a 3,102 word chapter on my blog.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2700 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Another quiet day of 1031 words today.


----------



## 69959

3028 for this morning.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3357 words today.


----------



## geronl

1,347 words

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/short-story-texas-2121-rookie.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1301 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started a new book and did six chapters (15,500 words).


----------



## 69959

3512 for this morning. I've decided that if I can get an average of 3.5k M-F I'm going to take the whole weekend off, instead of just Saturdays. I think that's just the motivation I need to write faster.  Worked this morning, anyway!


----------



## geronl

1,300-word story called


Soulmeat



submitted to Daily Science Fiction... wish me luck


----------



## DTVanderpool

First time posting on this!

2,500 for my story "The Babysitter's Discovery"


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I got three chapters and 7,500 words done. I meant to get a lot more dine but it was a new release day and things just kept getting in the way. Tomorrow is another day. Now it's time for dinner and Insurgent.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

Over 25k words of revisions, over 2800 words in a totally new chapter. Only 6 chapters left to revise on Hunted. I'll finish it tomorrow. It's about 13k more. 

I did 10 chapters worth today including the longest chapter in the book.

I hate revisions. But this revision jam is almost over!


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2237 words today.


----------



## geronl

Oasis: Part Three

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/oasis-part-three.html


----------



## Christine Reyes

1.5k today, and outlined a good chunk of the upcoming scenes in this story.


----------



## MrBourbons

1,496! I'm back on this muddy funster train.


----------



## 67499

200 words today but I rewrote them about 40 times - can't seem to get the blurb right for the "non-war war novel" I want to publish this weekend.


----------



## 69959

3515. Those last 350 were like pulling teeth. Probably because I got comfortable at 3k. At least I'm done for the day.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3043 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Another day of only three chapters and 7,500 words. I'm going to have to work like crazy Thursday and Friday not to have to make up the difference this weekend.


----------



## geronl

I while back I wrote a story about preppers and now here is the opposite POV... the unprepared.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/short-story-unprepped.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1097 words yesterday and 1004 today.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

over 16k yesterday and DONE with Hunted. It's off to editor. Woot!
Working on Marketing setup for Hunted and then the cover today.
May start outlining Blooded if I get enough done. WOO!!!!


----------



## archaeoroutes

2193 on Liberty
Nearly all solid conversation. I need to go back and add some breaks at some point...


----------



## Matthew Stott

2000 today! Working on a novelette, because they sell like hot cakes, right? Right..?..


----------



## 69959

2105 - I have a painful kink in my neck, so that's it for today.


----------



## Cege Smith

8114 words added today, and I found the end of my first draft.  Today is a good day.


----------



## Incognita

I'm finally getting back to writing, so 4K today on a short story for an anthology.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and 14,000 words. I have six chapters to finish Friday if I want to take the weekend off.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1822 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You're making me look lazy, cause I only wrote 1113 words today.


----------



## Christine Reyes

900 yesterday and 1.2k today.


----------



## 69959

3066 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and 14,000 words and finished my WIP. I'm going to edit it together to send off this weekend between cleaning bursts.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2028 words today.


----------



## geronl

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/short-story-r-point.html

About 1,340

A blog story so you can count them if you like.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2182 words today.


----------



## 67499

5K words on a new project and today published that "non-war Vietnam war/love story" I've been agonizing over for a long, long time - *Poisoned Hearts* (The Vietnam War Collection Book 4). Story of a first love lost in the Vietnam war and a woman's investigation into the boy's bizarre murder in the combat zone. A tough and heart-felt story that was exhausting to get as right as I could. Now I'm not sure I've got the resources anymore to write the next and last book in the series and it may never get done. Sometimes just counting up words on a new project is therapy, and that's what I need right now.


----------



## Incognita

Kicked off the new WIP with 5K today. That felt good.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2087 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2221 words today.


----------



## geronl

1,364-word SF Short Story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/short-story-mind-prisoner.html

A human detective and his alien prisoner on a transport


----------



## Christine Reyes

1,044 today.


----------



## Amanda Hough

I'm at 5,343 words today (one cup of coffee). But regrettably, I think most of it is crap.


----------



## Lady Runa

This thread is a great inspiration! May I join? I've written 1700 words today but only because I also have a lot of freelance writing to do as part of my job. Everything combined, I probably do 3000 to 4000 words of various writing projects (fiction, nonfiction and literary translation) on a daily basis. But with this personal project of mine, I aim to write a scene a day which in my case is exactly about a thousand words.


----------



## JalexM

2500 words yesterday, was supposed to be 5000, I need to make that up today


----------



## Matthew Stott

4500 today and the first draft of the current WIP finished. *does a little dance. gets down tonight*
Now that can sit for a month and tomorrow I start the next thing.


----------



## Incognita

Another 5K day. I don't know how long I'll be able to keep that up (well, probably not much longer, as I'll be traveling this week), but it was nice to get 10K in the bank for this WIP right off the bat.


----------



## 69959

3329. Today was supposed to be day one of a vacation from writing. Then I *really* wanted to write this scene. Apparently reverse psychology works on me. I think?


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2,817 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2176 words, plus I finished a fight scene.


----------



## geronl

1,870+

Oasis: Part Four

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/oasis-part-four.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1293 words today.


----------



## JalexM

Wrote 5000 words yesterday and came to the end of my outline for the episode  
So now today I'm trying to add in 2500 words. I think I might make it work.


----------



## 69959

2205, a podcast interview, a book partially outlined, and a nap.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2200 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Six loads of laundry and five thousand words. Stick a fork in me...I'm done.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

It was not my best work effort. I did two chapters and 5,000 words. I'm going to bed early and starting fresh tomorrow -- after doing the dreaded lawn mowing.


----------



## Incognita

Another 5K today. That may be it for a while; I don't know how much writing I'll be able to do while traveling.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3000 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters and 10,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a really tiring day, therefore only 1022 words.


----------



## Aaron Lopez

I did over 1600 words in just under two hours total. I started falling asleep tonight, though I hope to pick it up tomorrow and do a massive five hour one.


----------



## 67499

Can I claim 60K _prospective_ words done? I believe in letting a manuscript age between drafting and revision. Yesterday took up a very well-aged adventure/thriller novel for reworking and the aging had not gone well. The book stinks. In the month ahead, I'm going to put aside all other projects to rewrite all 60K words of this stinker. If I can't fix it, I've got a match.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3424 words today.

I thought I would finish the story today, but I was wrong. 

Hope I finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Only two chapters and 5,000 words. I was at Starbucks and a friend stopped by and I lost the entire day because we went to lunch. I'm home bound all weekend because of the Woodward Dream Cruise. I might as well write and edit this weekend.


----------



## jay_owen

3500 today (give or take) got me to the 75k mark, almost there!  Time to start thinking covers...


----------



## geronl

1,543 words

I had an idea I needed to write down.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1412 words today.


----------



## JalexM

5000 words today and 2500 yesterday. I think I did 5000 the day before.
I'm taking tomorrow and friday off and then I'm writing 10k on the weekend. And finally I'll go back to my regular writing schedule of 3-6k handwritten on the week days and 10k on the weekends since that'll be half of my serial series done. I could finally slow down some.
Looking at it, I will have written 30k words this week and 40k in the last two  NaNoWriMo who?


----------



## Christine Reyes

3k yesterday and 2.4k today. Slow and steady...


----------



## Aaron Lopez

1954 today, did just under two hours work. I've been very tired over the last few days though, and I really want to break 3k a day.



JalexM said:


> 5000 words today and 2500 yesterday. I think I did 5000 the day before.
> I'm taking tomorrow and friday off and then I'm writing 10k on the weekend. And finally I'll go back to my regular writing schedule of 3-6k handwritten on the week days and 10k on the weekends since that'll be half of my serial series done. I could finally slow down some.
> Looking at it, I will have written 30k words this week and 40k in the last two  NaNoWriMo who?


That's amazing. May I ask some questions?

Have you plotted out your serials in great detail to know what to write next?
Are you using a computer to write fast? Are you using dictation as well?
And how many hours a day do you write?

Hope to be as prolific as you!


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1477 words today, and I finished the first draft of the story.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

I have fully edited the remainder of Hunted. 80,000 words in  3 days. 

Wifey has been averaging 2000 a day for a week and I'm so proud of her!


----------



## JalexM

Aaron Lopez said:


> 1954 today, did just under two hours work. I've been very tired over the last few days though, and I really want to break 3k a day.
> 
> That's amazing. May I ask some questions?
> 
> Have you plotted out your serials in great detail to know what to write next?
> Are you using a computer to write fast? Are you using dictation as well?
> And how many hours a day do you write?
> 
> Hope to be as prolific as you!


Thanks! 
The serial was originally a web series I was going to do. So I outlined the entire series(That includes the sequel and a general storyline of the ones after that one.) and had it laying around somewhere. So it helped immensely. I also had the outline written in onenote, so while I'm writing and if I wanted to add or delete something I simply opened onenote and changed a few things in the outline. It was outline by episode.

I usually outline all my stories but I think the episodic manner of it helped alot.

I use a computer for the serial without dictation. I usually hand write everything else but I wanted to write this serial fast.
It takes me two hours to write 2500 words. So to get to 5k I write for four hours, there's usually a break in between the two hours, that sometimes break my concentration enough that I would stop writing for the day. i.e. Lunch

Usually by hand I write 2k-2.5k max a day.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a pretty good day of 2089 words today.


----------



## Aaron Lopez

Just broke the 3000 word mark! I feel good =)



JalexM said:


> Thanks!
> The serial was originally a web series I was going to do. So I outlined the entire series(That includes the sequel and a general storyline of the ones after that one.) and had it laying around somewhere. So it helped immensely. I also had the outline written in onenote, so while I'm writing and if I wanted to add or delete something I simply opened onenote and changed a few things in the outline. It was outline by episode.
> 
> I usually outline all my stories but I think the episodic manner of it helped alot.
> 
> I use a computer for the serial without dictation. I usually hand write everything else but I wanted to write this serial fast.
> It takes me two hours to write 2500 words. So to get to 5k I write for four hours, there's usually a break in between the two hours, that sometimes break my concentration enough that I would stop writing for the day. i.e. Lunch
> 
> Usually by hand I write 2k-2.5k max a day.


Oh awesome, I think if I take on your advice I might be able to become as athletic as you are =P. I also need to build up my stamina too (2.5 hours is a lot of writing for me). Do you have a twitter or a blog I can follow?


----------



## 69959

I'm taking a vacation from writing (doing beta feedback and such though) but I did manage 1378 this morning after being woken and unable to get back to sleep.


----------



## JalexM

Aaron Lopez said:


> Just broke the 3000 word mark! I feel good =)
> 
> Oh awesome, I think if I take on your advice I might be able to become as athletic as you are =P. I also need to build up my stamina too (2.5 hours is a lot of writing for me). Do you have a twitter or a blog I can follow?


Thanks! When hand writing 2.5k is were I get before my hand gives out 
I don't update my blog regularly enough and I'm going to start tweeting more as I'm gearing up for my serial releases, as well as tweeting more writing things.
https://twitter.com/J_AlexMc
PS It's also my personal twitter too.


----------



## Lady Q

Getting back to writing after a long vacation/back-to-school/revising hiatus. Worked on a short story as a bonus for newsletter subscribers. Got 1676 words today.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Joining in the thousand words a day club. I think I'll do better keeping track on here 

Today I got 5,000 words, which is a lot for me. I only got so many because my kids were gone for the day. Nice break!


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

I'd like to join as well please. I aim for 1000 per day, usually split between two MS. I like working on them both so much it was hard to choose just one.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2679 words today.


----------



## JalexM

5.6k for me today. Took longer than it should because I was distracted by the shenanigans that was happening earlier on this board.


----------



## Christine Reyes

1.8k today.


----------



## geronl

*Oasis: Part Five*

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/oasis-part-five.html

I was busy and finally finished part 5. Now onto 6 eventually.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2067 words today.


----------



## JalexM

Only 2k words today. My mind went to a grinding halt when I came up to a fight scene. I used to love writing fight scenes but now I have to be in a certain mood and get myself into a zone to write good ones. I think it's because I have more on my mind than my 19-20 year old self. Will have to make it up tomorrow and tuesday, which will get in the way of writing my YA novel.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2435 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I approved a box set for audio (which was about two hours of busy work) and did six chapters and about 15,000 words today. I have to hit it hard every day this week to finish on time.


----------



## Matthew Stott

A good 2000 words yesterday on the second book in my second series. So that's good, a nice little opening chunk to get that moving. I also did 1000 words in a new novelette in which I'm having a go at first person prose for the first time. Which is fun.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Today I go 2,000 words in. Feels a little slow and struggley, but they came out and that's what matters.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters. Two of them were long so it came out to about 13,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2079 words plus a cover designed and a short story edited and formatted.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Got in 2,500 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters and 11,000 words. My chapters are running a little longer than normal in this one.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Got in 3,000 words today and fixed up edits on one book from my editor. Yay! Feel like I got a lot accomplished.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I have been throwing up all day. I have no idea why. I did get two chapters and 6,000 words written. I will be writing all weekend to finish.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I have been throwing up all day. I have no idea why. I did get two chapters and 6,000 words written. I will be writing all weekend to finish.


Oh no! That's miserable! I'm impressed that you were able to still write while feeling sick. Hope you are feeling 100% tomorrow!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post yesterday, but it was 2037 words. Today was 2933 words. And no, I couldn't make the 67 additional words needed to cross the 3000 word threshold.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

I made it!! It took me all day but I actually made my 1000 words... and am still going strong   In the summer I find it so hard to be indoors and actually focus. But, by hook or crook, I'm getting this project done.


----------



## Incognita

I'm done traveling and editing (well, the first pass of editing, anyway), so it's back to first-drafting with 3K today.


----------



## Janeal Falor

2,500 words for the day - and reached the end of my outline so I suppose it's time to get back to plotting.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2544 words today.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

Something over 6000 today. 
Not sure I'm done... but posting that because I've worked hard to achieve it. 

Why am I having so much more trouble writing lately? I think it's the weather, achy-ness, and overall being off-schedule.
So hard to focus when my sleep isn't going well.


----------



## 69959

At the tail end of my writing vacation, but I wrote 1833 words into a WIP about to go out to beta readers. I probably wrote more, because I deleted a whole bunch, also.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Got 1,000 words today. For being on vacation, I'll take it!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2091 words today.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

Nailed it today! 1001 lol


----------



## 69959

2302 3086 for today.


----------



## 67499

Got halfway thru a 60K word rewrite for _Soldiers of Misfortune_ last week while I was off-line (and not distracted) on a business trip.


----------



## Incognita

I forgot to check in yesterday. That was 2K. Then another 5K today.


----------



## Jenna_Elle

Managed to knock out about 2500 words today. I've been struggling with getting back into the swing of first drafting and consistent writing, so it's a good start!


----------



## JalexM

5k today. I don't know how much I wrote last week but I did


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I'm behind because I was sick last week. I did three chapters and about 8,000 words. I have five chapters to finish tomorrow and then I'm going to have to hit the next book hard starting on Tuesday.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

I'm on a roll. Writing before anyone else wakes up seems to be working. 1000


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2143 words


----------



## 69959

3179 for this morning. Took a bit longer than usual after a two week vacation and not writing out beats for today's session. But still pleased, and excited about the story.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K day over here.


----------



## Robert A Michael

I am back out of the duldrums...1114 words (plus 660 on my blog). Double whammy today.


----------



## JalexM

3k today. Would've had 5k but had a headache that slowed me down.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters (12,000 words) and finished my WIP. I start a new one tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2104 words over here.


----------



## E.B. Rockwell

I've been hitting 1000 words for 42 days.  Latest novel is at 42,000 words.  Yay!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did four chapters (12,000 words) and finished my WIP. I start a new one tomorrow.


That's awesome! Congrats  1000 for me this morning... now going outside to ride a horse.


----------



## 69959

3216 3436 for this morning. Still took longer than I'd have liked, but it always takes some time to get back into the swing of things after a break.


----------



## geronl

About 3,000 today. yay.

But it's a blog story, so.. meh

I finished _*Oasis*_ in 6 parts and 16,680 or so words.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/oasis-part-six.html

I had 2 stories rejected by *Daily Science Fiction* and I am wondering what to do with them.


----------



## Incognita

I had a lot of editing to do today, but I still managed to get 3K on the WIP.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters and 10,000 words.


----------



## Janeal Falor

2,000 words for me today - and on a new project which is always fun.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1731 words today.


----------



## Matthew Stott

2000 yesterday, now around 20% through the current WIP. This is the first week where I've tried to give myself an overall word count goal, rather than just 'write as much as possible each day'. Let's see if I make it...!


----------



## Incognita

3K again today. I'm cutting it short so I can go to the movies. Shocking, I know.


----------



## 69959

5086 words today, baby!


----------



## Lani Sku

Hi all, totally new to the boards and excited to play along! Im at 1300 words today! Hopeful to get in another hour of writing time tonight


----------



## Janeal Falor

Today I hit 6,000 words. Woot! It was a good one for me. Too bad I can't seem to do it consistently.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2407 words for me.


----------



## 67499

Finished a 60K rewrite this morning - took 2 wks. Rewrote nearly every sentence, cut chapters wholesale, changed around a bunch of characters, generally had a lot of fun. Ought to publish next wk (#2 in my _Dirty Wars_ series of historical thrillers) after a thorough proofing.


----------



## 69959

4010 for today!


----------



## Incognita

4K today.


----------



## Shei Darksbane

1k yesterday. Starting now for today, late because we had errands. Going to try to get 3k.


----------



## JTriptych

I average about 2K words a day. It's not much and I take weekends off to both recharge myself and to make sure I got the plot and characters right. When I wrote fanfiction many years ago I used to average around 7-8K per day but I don't want to face any burnout issues so I just pace myself now.


----------



## Janeal Falor

5k for me today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2039 words over here.


----------



## Sara C

Hey all, first time poster on this thread *waves*. Just starting out for today with a goal of 3K.


----------



## 69959

Hi Sara! Welcome to the thread. *waves*


----------



## Incognita

Hi, Sara. Fancy meeting you here. 

I sort of got sucked into some other stuff today, so only 3K. But now I'm past the halfway point!


----------



## 69959

3177 for today. Was buried in edits, so no more words. I was rather enjoying the 4k+ days this week.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Hi Sara! *waves back*

I hit 5.5k today.


----------



## ChessDesalls

I cranked out 2312 words toward a novella I hope will be released in time for Halloween. 

 Chess


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I didn't have a great week. I finished my grim reapers WIP and started another, but then things kind of spiraled and I got overwhelmed. I have five books in various stages of edit on my desktop. My mother "surprised" me with a visit on Wednesday because she was an hour away. My house looked like a bomb went off because I'm packing for an eventual move, Wednesday is the day I haul huge amounts of trash to unload, I hadn't done dishes in days, I hadn't showered, I was wearing an incredibly offensive Star Wars shirt, my eyebrows needed to be plucked and I had a zit on my forehead. She wanted to see my kittens, who hid behind the furnace and wouldn't come out. Finally, I called it a wash on the week and decided to spend time every day until Monday editing and getting stuff off my desktop. I'm uploading two now and plan to handle another two Saturday and Sunday. At least I got a funny scene out of a future book for it, even though I could tell my mother wanted to have a heart attack when she saw my house -- and the "art" I bought for my geek basement, which was sitting on the DVD chest. It's superhero paintings. One shows Wonder Woman sucking on a lollipop with wide eyes and the other is Batman and Robin making out.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sara, welcome to the thread.

Amanda, ah well, these things (or variations thereof) happen.

I only wrote 1090 words today, so I'm not really happy. A headache and grocery shopping delayed me.


----------



## JalexM

Exactly 4027 words today. I'm now done with the first five episodes of my serial series  

I'm going to take a month break on it before I finish the last half. My goal for September is to write 30k words in my UF YA novel. 
Which I've already started but it's going to be slower going as I can write a max of 2-2.5k a day since I hand write it. 
But that gives me back my weekend as I wrote my Serial series on the weekend and worked on the YA novel on the week days.


----------



## Desert Rose

2255 for today.


----------



## Janeal Falor

7k today. Highest of the month. Guess that means I'm really liking my current project.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1625 words over here.


----------



## 69959

Sorry about your week, Amanda!

I'd hoped yesterday would be a bonus writing day, the power went out and my laptop needed charging, so that was out. This morning I had less time for writing because I had to take care of some things due to having no electricity most of yesterday. At least it's back on and all my devices are charged again.

1555 for this morning. We'll see if I can get more done later.

Update: 2501 for the day.


----------



## Incognita

Oops, forgot to check in yesterday. I wrote 5K.


----------



## wer2chosen

1132 for me today! Thank you for giving me the push to start writing again.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad to have been inspirational, wer2chosen.

1646 words for me today.


----------



## 69959

5,341 for today. I really wanted to finish my book today, but that's not going to happen. Tomorrow will be my day.


----------



## wer2chosen

1209, which includes an outline for another idea for the first book in a potential urban fantasy series, and a few paragraphs that didn't make me want to smash my laptop!


----------



## Christine Reyes

2,431 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1660 words for me.


----------



## henderson

It has been a few weeks since I wrote anything new.

I wrote 2700 words today.


----------



## Incognita

I keep forgetting to check in. Duh. Anyway, 2K yesterday and 3K today.


----------



## geronl

A couple of thousand at least.

Over 1,200 just in another short story.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/08/short-story-on-rocks.html


----------



## 67499

Did 10K in rewrites today but otherwise stared into space thinking about the 100K novel I'll start mid-month, after I've cleared away and published another in an historical thriller series.  My projects, like my reading, tend to overlap.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Forgot to post yesterday. Worked late and then feel asleep   Got 5.5k in.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

After five days of strenuous editing I'm finally back to writing. I did six chapters and 14,000 words. Feels good to be back.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2506 words today.


----------



## Incognita

3K today, which is better than I'd hoped, since something came up and I had to run out and take care of some life stuff when I should have been writing.


----------



## Janeal Falor

5,000 today. And I decided to set a goal of 105,000 for the month. It would be by far the biggest month I've ever done, but I think (I hope!!) I can do it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1311 words today. Could have been better, but I'll take it.


----------



## 69959

2559 yesterday. Finished a draft and decided to call it good.
4444 today. Thought that would be a fun number to leave off at. Today was a great day. The words seemed to write themselves. I'll take it!


----------



## 67499

After many long days and nights writing to meet my deadline, fiiiinally completed the 33rd rewrite of an historical thriller _Soldiers of Misfortune_ set in the Gulf of Oman in '79 and hit the publish key for AMZ. Ought to appeal to old-fashioned adventure story readers and Bruce Willis fans. Now I'm feel free to start something new this afternoon, or maybe forget it all and go to the beach.


----------



## geronl

Kkotjebi (The Unwanted)

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/story-kkotjebi.html


----------



## henderson

Happy Labor Day!

I wrote 2700 words today. I won't write until after Labor Day.

Book 6 of the Nambroc Sequence is almost formatted.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Hit 10k today. Only my second time doing that. Phew, my fingers are ready for a break.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1450 words today.


----------



## nigel p bird

9am and I've just passed the 1000. Coffee time.


----------



## 69959

4014 for this morning. Loving this writing streak! Hope it lasts a while.


----------



## Incognita

I'm fighting a bad bout of insomnia, so only 3K. It's hard for me to brain.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Today I got 7.7k


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1424 words for me.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and 14,000 words.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

8,000 word day. First time in well over a year I think.
I know I could have done a bit more but that was my goal for the day. Now I only I had off every day of the week and do the same amount is get this damned book finished


----------



## 69959

4061 this morning. Over 20k for the week, so I've earned Sunday off and even Monday if I wish to take the holiday. (My new routine is that if I hit 15k M-F, then I give myself the entire weekend off.)


----------



## JVRudnick

Sorry...old guy here....but I call it "a groove" -- when you can't wait to sit down and get going and then an idea pops in your head to add a tangent to the plot and you churn it out and wow...4k words today!  

Woot!!! You have to love to write....but that groove is so so so cool, eh!


----------



## Incognita

A good 4K day today.


----------



## JalexM

I'm guessing 600-750 words today. Handwritten so I don't know the exact amount.


----------



## Janeal Falor

6k for me today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1270 words over here.


----------



## 67499

Back to my 4K / day rhythm, largely because the beaches are flooded with end-of-summer tourists and there's no room for me   to squeeze in.


----------



## Lady Q

1500 words exactly today. Yesterday was close to 2K, between two WIPs. 

I got woken up too early this morning. In desperate need of a nap... or caffeine.


----------



## Incognita

I had a bunch of formatting to do today for my release next week, so I only got in 3K.


----------



## Janeal Falor

7,000 today. And tomorrow is my day off. I don't know whether I'm excited or sad about that...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1454 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 14,000 words to finish my WIP. I'm going to immediately get to the editing tomorrow while cleaning, too.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

5,200 today.
Now 93k into an 75k work and still a long way to go..... That math doesn't add up...
(But I am excited to get into editing in a week or so, get this thing tidied up in a big way)


----------



## Lady Q

1,024 words today. I'll have more free time this evening, but I need to spend it revising and doing other admin stuff.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1000 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1542 words today.


----------



## geronl

A small bit of a fantasy story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/short-story-road-to-torik.html


----------



## Sam Winterwood

3,074 currently. Aiming for 4,000+  (only 6pm so should be no problem)
This manuscript is getting way out of hand. Did some quick maths and the draft will be around 130k.... For a 80kish novel.

Red pen manufacturers are going to love me when I get to editing.


----------



## Jos Van Brussel

I did 6,644 words and finished my WIP so now it's on to the dreaded editing. The full manuscript is 65,547 words so that'll take a little time to get through.


----------



## amy_wokz

With Dragon I can do 1,000 words per hour easy-peasy and 3-4,000 per day on a regular basis. Works for me. Love it!


----------



## Lady Q

1,513 this morning and probably it for the day. I have chores to do and a launch I should be prepping for.


----------



## Jasonwinn

Just pounded out 1005 this morning. Got to use Labor Day to pound some keys!


----------



## amy_wokz

Jasonwinn said:


> Got to use Labor Day to pound some keys!


I think I'd leave that to Swizz Beatz.


----------



## 69959

Today was a day off from writing, but I worked on a short story for a compilation and got 1200 words exactly.


----------



## Incognita

I took yesterday off. Today should have been 4K, but I did manage to do 3K.


----------



## ChessDesalls

Whew, my lack of barbecuing prowess has me nearing 3K. Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1308 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I only did one chapter (2,500 words) because I had to do an audio giveaway, listen to two witch shorts on audio, and a boatload of other busywork. I should be able to get a lot done tomorrow, though, since I cleared the deck today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1129 words today. Plus, we had the barbecue yesterday, since today is a regular work day in Germany.


----------



## Janeal Falor

I managed to get 5k in today, which is great considering I didn't start until after spending the day with the family.


----------



## Christine Reyes

2.3k today, and I edited two chapters.


----------



## Jos Van Brussel

2,607 today on a new project, and now I'm off editing the previous one (I'm trying to combine writing a new book while editing the old one--no idea if it will work).


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2,080 today.
Aiming for 2K a day this week since I don't have much chance to write.


----------



## 69959

5029 words before breakfast. I'll need to work on a second draft of another WIP later.


----------



## Lady Q

1095 words this afternoon. Probably will spend the evening doing the revisions I've been avoiding.


----------



## Incognita

4K today after uploading a bunch of stuff for my new release.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2692 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did seven chapters and 16,000 words.


----------



## Christine Reyes

2.5k and some more editing.


----------



## geronl

New story:

The Storm World

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/story-storm-world.html

The crew of a crab boat survive a storm, but find themselves elsewhere


----------



## 69959

3470 words this morning. Working on other stuff, but it's not going as quickly as I would hope.


----------



## Incognita

I had high hopes for 4K today, but ended up with 1K after having a minor nervous breakdown.


----------



## Lady Q

1173. Long, busy, tiring day. It'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Yesterday was 4k, today was 5.5k


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2346 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post yesterday, because I was tired after taking a daytrip to the Lüneburger Heide nature park, but I still wrote 1087 words.

For today, I wrote 1742 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 14,000 words. I've written about 30,000 words in the last two days -- and I've been editing it and building a master file as I go. If all goes as planned, I should finish this book Friday and immediately send it off to my editor. Then I get to start a book in my witch world -- which is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2,953.
Also hit 100,000 words for the current WIP!! Celebrations!
Now to finish the work.... Still at least 30k to go.... Then cut out around 50k in editing. Damn (at least there will be some material laying about that I can use for bonus stuff in the future)


----------



## Lady Q

Sam, Congrats on your milestone!

1,597 words today and making very good progress towards my monthly word goal. So far, so good!


----------



## 69959

2596. I'll make up the difference on Sunday most likely.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2527 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Today was better. 4K written, and I'm into the home stretch. I should finish this weekend.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1827 words for me today.


----------



## Janeal Falor

6.5k for me today.


----------



## geronl

Just another blog story

False Dragon of Torik

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/story-false-dragon-of-torik.html


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and about 13,000 words. I should finish tomorrow.


----------



## Jos Van Brussel

I did 2000 words yesterday (and 4000 edited) and 2000 today (and 7000 edited). I find it an interesting experiment, to combine writing a new book with editing the previous one. So far so good.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

Only 1,000 yesterday. Some times it's difficult to write on the train and then I was home so nothing done (live away during the week for work)


----------



## Incognita

I wrote 7,872 words today and got to type "The End," so now I get to party all weekend before starting in with editing on Monday.


----------



## TLC1234

Post deleted.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2655 words today.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Today I wrote 5,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2239 words over here.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 15,000 words. I finished my WIP. Since I edited this one as I went I immediately sent it off to the editor. Busy work will take over most of the weekend and then Monday I start writing witches.


----------



## 69959

Forgot to post yesterday. 2908 words. I'm 30k for the month, so I'm not too worried about a couple low word count days.


----------



## Jos Van Brussel

I wrote 2000 words and edited 5000.


----------



## Lady Q

1202 words.


----------



## abgwriter

Right now I have a goal of 10k words/week. It went quite well for a while, but then a couple of weeks ago I had to be away for work and everything went to hell from there. Hopefully, I'll be able to get up to speed again come Monday. I'll let you know!


----------



## Janeal Falor

6.6k words today. Tomorrow is my off day.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2164 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A good 2731 words for me.


----------



## geronl

Over 3K

Finished off "The Fourth", although it needs a new title IMO.

Needs proofreading, beta reading, better editing... blah blah... budget: $0

I'm thinking about what the sequel would be like right now.


----------



## 69959

Today was supposed to be a day off, but I was woken up and couldn't get back to sleep. So, 4124 words for me.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1600ish (some of it was re-writing so hard to keep track)
Liberty is starting to crystalise now!


----------



## Lady Q

2989, end of chapter.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your story, Floyd.

2812 words today.


----------



## archaeoroutes

1084 between coming home from work and putting the children to bed (with breaks for making tea, helping with homework and running the bath).


----------



## geronl

Nothing

a little depressed lately


----------



## Penelope Redmont

I just found this thread, and I'm glad I did. Many of the posters are amazing -- wow, 5,000 words? I wish I could do that.

Usually I get stuck at around 1,000 words, but I've been pushing myself with Write or Die. 

Today I managed 2,100. The most I've ever written in a day is 2,500.

I'll keep pushing.


----------



## 69959

3177 for today.


----------



## Lady Q

1356 words.

Penelope, my daily wordcounts are in the modest 1000-2000 range, usually. This thread is a big tent and there's room for all sorts. Welcome!

geronl, Sorry to hear about you being down.  Wanna talk about it?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2479 words over here.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3000 words today.


----------



## Janeal Falor

I also wrote 3,000 words today.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

4,005 words for today.

The heat wave here in California is finally over. The high temperatures are no longer a distraction for me (I work best when it's in the late 70's or early 80's).


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started a new book and did five chapters and about 12,000 words.


----------



## 67499

Started a new short story series, wrote 4K words, accidentally hit delete-all-forever, now I'm looking for the single malt.


----------



## JTCochrane

Hi, I have been a member here for some time but have been superbusy with other things lately.  I have a series that does fairly well.  I've sold around 13000 copies in the series combined.  I'm behind on finishing up the 5th book in the series and so I decided I need to join this thread to get me on track.  I wrote 1000 words yesterday and am at 200 already for today.  I'm hoping you can keep me on target.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

Super good writing weekend up here at the Writer's Retreat. I couldn't do the whole week, just a couple of nights. My manuscript had 16,000 words when I arrived and just this minute I hit 30,000!      Amazing how productive we can be without distractions  . 

So, technically, if I were really applying myself and not being a slacker, I could finish rough drafts of a book a week. That is a very sobering thought since it normally takes me about six months per manuscript.


----------



## 69959

3767 words today, and I got to slather a character with fish guts. Never a dull moment for these guys.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Only 1,000 words so far today. 

It's the first chapter of a new series, and it's taken me much longer to write the thousand than I expected.

Write on.


----------



## Lady Q

1,369. Goal was 500 to keep my hand in as I was busy, but I kept going till my POV character escaped her prison. Because I'm a nice writer that way. 

Genevieve, I get really good wordcounts when I get out of the house to write, too. Fewer distractions.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1100 words and I finished the first draft of the story.


----------



## Janeal Falor

Wrote 5.5k today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2309 words today.


----------



## 69959

3852 words today.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Happy, happy -- 2,500 words today. That's the most I've ever written in a day.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters and about 10,000 words. I was one chapter short thanks to garbage day and these stupid frames I had to get prints in so I could get the huge boxes out of the house in time to get them dragged away tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2061 words today.


----------



## Genevieve Mckay

Lady Q said:


> 1,369. Goal was 500 to keep my hand in as I was busy, but I kept going till my POV character escaped her prison. Because I'm a nice writer that way.
> 
> Genevieve, I get really good wordcounts when I get out of the house to write, too. Fewer distractions.


I think my home is just too fun lol  So _that's_ why artists hole themselves up in dark garrets!


----------



## 69959

Super early appointment this morning, so 2120 words for today.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Just 2,100 words today. Busy day ahead, distracted.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

A good 2415 words today and a chapter finished.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did another four chapters and 10,000 words.


----------



## 69959

3221 words for today.


----------



## Lady Q

After a couple of sub-1000 days, 1806 words today and moving into the next block of story. 

Genevieve, I'd need a dark garret with no Internet connection for the perfect writing place.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2,000 yesterday.
On struggle street with the writing this week so a few days with nothing (crazy busy week as well).


----------



## Penelope Redmont

2,000 words today. Very much first draft, but I seem to be getting into the swing of 2K words a day.


----------



## Incognita

I'm writing something completely unplanned but having a great time so...3K today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2265 words today.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1069 words today of a new story.


----------



## SaraBeatty

I posted here before but I got lazy. Over the last couple of days I've been getting back into the groove and I can happily announce that I've written 1,057 words for my novel today!


----------



## Janeal Falor

1,500 for me today. I've slowed down lately, but at least I'm still going.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and about 12,000 words.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

2019 words today. Very distracted again.


----------



## CMH

1070 today.  Last time I cleared 1k in a day was mid-August.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K on the fun side project.


----------



## Janeal Falor

I did 2,300 today.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2184 words today.


----------



## Bill Vaz

Yesterday I wrote 4300 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2365 words for me.


----------



## BorneWilder

Do book promo tweets count?

I lost track at around fifty thousand.


----------



## celadon

Yay! I get to join in!  

It was approximately 2600 words yesterday. About 950 today. 

Of course, I am writing nonfiction, so it's a bit different for me.


----------



## Kyra Gregory

I've been trying to get stricter with my deadlines, something I find a bit difficult with my day job (I'm a nursery school teacher). Well, I'm aiming to get at least 2k a day for the next few days, then at least 1k a day once work starts up again. 

Today, so far, I have 3,046. Hopefully I'll manage to get a little more in before I have to go out tonight.


----------



## Bill Vaz

2000 words today. Tomorrow I'm back to college. I hope it doesn't slow me down much


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Just 1,000 words this morning. I needed to adjust my outlines and scenes.


----------



## BorneWilder

Does arguing on the internet count?
I have around a 1500 today.
I really need to do something constructive tomorrow.


----------



## TLC1234

Post deleted.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1574 words today.


----------



## 69959

2882 for this morning. Was hoping to get more in this afternoon, but it turned out to be a reading and napping kind of afternoon. No complaints there.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Hey, reading and napping are important.

As for me, I wrote 2353 words today.


----------



## Genre Hoarder

5062 words for me today. Hoping to hit 5000 tomorrow and on Tuesday, so I can wrap this book up.


----------



## paigemarcella

Hi there- relatively new to Kboards (2nd post!) but I have been challenging myself to spend at least 30 minutes writing each day, or averaging 30 minutes a day over the course of a week.  This can be a challenge for me at time as I have not given up my day job yet!  This weekend was great though, as yesterday I got over 3000 words in and picked up some edits/typos as well.  It was too hot to write today, so I spent most of the day at the beach with my husband and dog!  Hope to post more here in the near future.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

2,363 today, most of which will get cut  in the first round of editsbut that's fine.
Been a major struggle to write lately for some reason. But getting but in chair and forcing through the first batch of bad words seems to do the trick.


----------



## celadon

Probably 1100 words today. I'm amazed it was that much! It was a hectic day with lots of distractions.

Does anyone know where you guys get all those words trackers? I found one (as you see in my sig) but I know there are others...


----------



## 69959

4022 for this morning. Lots of edits to go through this afternoon. I have a feeling this is going to take me all week.


----------



## Lady Q

1,461 today. Have to spend the evening with edits. Once that book is with beta readers, I'll ramp up on the first draft words.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

1500 words this morning. Spent time outlining new scenes, so that ate into my time.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## hunterone

6,000 words today.


----------



## hunterone

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


Holy cow. You must start at like 6 in the morning and write for 10 hours?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

hunterone said:


> Holy cow. You must start at like 6 in the morning and write for 10 hours?


I don't get up until noon. Then I ate breakfast, showered, opened the stuff the UPS guy dropped off, listened to the first fifteen minutes of audio on a book and then started around 2 p.m.


----------



## SaraBeatty

1,826 words today, I feel the burn! But seriously, I'm loving the way this books turning out. So happy with it.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2437 words today.


----------



## geronl

Over 1,500 for a blog story post

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/second-front-second-day.html

It will be an ongoing story with 2 or 3 parts were week, probably.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to the thread, Paige, and congrats to everybody who made their wordcount goals today.

I had a really good day, because I wrote 3212 words and finished the 10th Helen Shepherd Mystery (No. 9 is still in editing).


----------



## celadon

1300 words today, which is less than I'd hoped for. But, I was very busy producing other content for the book (lots of time spent in Photoshop) so it isn't like I was goofing off!


----------



## Sam Winterwood

1,203 tonight.
Never as much as I want but I'm trying to take pressure off myself.


----------



## hunterone

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I don't get up until noon. Then I ate breakfast, showered, opened the stuff the UPS guy dropped off, listened to the first fifteen minutes of audio on a book and then started around 2 p.m.


Holy cow that is impressive. Do you usually work on two series at any given time ( i.e 12,000 is split between 2 books or is that word count completely given to one book until you have it completed? )


----------



## NewbieWan

1676 today. Working chapter by chapter, but the numbers are going to change along the way. Always do.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

YES! Managed 2,500 words today. Very pleased.


----------



## hunterone

6,431 words ( I was aiming for 7,000 but I decided to stop and outline a new series )


----------



## 69959

3081 this morning. Would have been more, but I got stuck after 58.5k of almost pure adrenaline a bunch of stuff wrapped up and calmed down. Action will pick up again tomorrow.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 4124 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3073 words.


----------



## 67499

4K on a spoof of Agatha Christie proving Miss Marple picked the wrong villain in _A Murder is Announced_.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words and approved an audio book.


----------



## celadon

Almost 2500! I consider it a win!


----------



## MrBourbons

915 yesterday, 1,642 today scoping out a potential new trilogy.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Just 1,500 words this morning. I'm determined to write more later today...


----------



## Lucey Phillips

Hi I'm new here. Thanks for having me. 1,200 today. I've averaged 1K per day since Sept. 1. Happy with that streak.


----------



## 69959

Welcome to the newcomers! 

4624 words for me today. Hoping to finish the WIP tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## hunterone

5192 words today. I had to work for a client so I didn't manage to get my afternoon free.


----------



## paigemarcella

1,200 words yesterday, finally wrote a scene I've been too scared to write. Why? Because sometime I scare myself at the strange ideas I have... Perhaps too many episodes of 20/20 and 48 Hours Unsolved Mysteries as a small child?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters and 10,500 words. I should finish tomorrow if all goes as planned.


----------



## Tstarnes

I am a fairly new writer (My first novel is almost finished and ready to go out).  I have been pushing myself hard to write every day.  All this week I have done 3,000+ words a day, but refound this forum today and it clearly put a speed bump in my writing, only 1,100 words today.

Me and my stupid squire like attention span.  Put 1 shiney thing in front of ... hey, what's that?


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2700 words today.


----------



## geronl

I added about 2,000 words to my ongoing blog story (Second Front). Tomorrow I will be revising my next novel.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/chapter-three-night-of-second-day.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome to Lucey and congrats to everybody for meeting their wordcount goals. 

I wrote 2676 words today.


----------



## 67499

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did four chapters and 10,500 words. I should finish tomorrow if all goes as planned.


But, Amanda, how many square miles of lawn did you mow today? We all want to know!


----------



## celadon

Only 350 words.   But I worked for a while on some important content for the book (illustrations) so that should count for something!


----------



## paigemarcella

1,244 words for me last night, but I took the Hemingway approach (me and me and a bottle of wine) in honor of my Migraine Elimination Diet that starts today.   No caffeine, no alcohol, no eggs, no dairy, no onions, no tomatoes??... no anything fun. 

Will no caffeine affect my favorite Saturday morning marathon writing sessions? No alcohol? Oh, such sweet sober prose they shall be.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters and about 11,000 words to finish my WIP (which ended up around 90,000 words). I have a bunch of editing on two projects to focus on, which means I will do hourlong blocks throughout the next three days here and there before starting a new pen name book on Monday. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## 69959

3043 and typed The End. Well, metaphorically. It was actually a cliffhanger. Readers of that series expect them.  I have no regrets.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3505 words today.


----------



## hunterone

5204 words today. Another two chapters done.

Another three days and I should have this one in the bag.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Busy day; everything else crowded out the writing -- just 1,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2242 words today.


----------



## celadon

A little over 2000 words!       It's a good number for me!


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Happy -- I managed 2,500 words, which seems to be my new set point for a good day's writing.


----------



## hunterone

5,126 words. Goal was 10,000, not sure how the hell people reach that. The best I have managed in a day is 6,000


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2059 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2128 words.


----------



## geronl

7,550+ and I should have been in bed a long time ago.

Not even my genre. Not sure what I can do with a short crime story.


----------



## geronl

9,035 - a short crime story. I can even make the cover myself.

its almost 5am

I have a headache.

I don't want to put my name on the cover, I want to put the characters name on it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Why not publish it as a standalone and see what happens? You can use a pen name, if you want to keep it separate from your SF. You can even use your protagonist's name as a pen name, see Jerry Cotton (series about a fictional FBI agent written in the first person allegedly by the FBI agent).

It's also easier to find cover images for crime fiction than for SF. The covers of my Helen Shepherd Mysteries were almost all taken from free stock photo sites with one or two exceptions and they're even branded.


----------



## geronl

Actually I saw this image at publicdomainpictures.net and that gave me the idea for the story. I call it "Shackled", although there were no actual physical chains in the story it does fit. I would crop it to only show the feet. I kept the story itself PG rated, from the POV of a little girl who was kept as ignorant of what was really happening as possible.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1400 today. Keeping up my streak of averaging 1K a day since I started this novel on Sept. 1 -- 26K words now, about halfway


----------



## Penelope Redmont

No time, no time... Just managed 1000 words. 
A little disappointed, but at least it's progress.


----------



## hunterone

5479 words today. Two more days and this novel will be in the bag.


----------



## geronl

2,000+ for the next chapter in my ongoing blog story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/09/second-front-chapter-five-down-down-down.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2199 words today. No, I couldn't write that extra word to push it to 2200.


----------



## geronl

CoraBuhlert said:


> 2199 words today. No, I couldn't write that extra word to push it to 2200.


lol


----------



## 69959

In the same boat, Cora! 

2299 for me this morning.


----------



## paigemarcella

1,558 for me this AM. Getting close to the 60k mark on this novel. Makes me excited. I have a little more research to do, then I should be driving hard through the climax to the end.

Yesterday was a big fat zero, because I felt moved to work on edits for another series that I've had on my hard-drive FAR too long... 154,000 words over 2 books...gulp.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Good day today -- 2500 words. Very pleased.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

Lots of family activities today, only wrote 400 words, but I got a lot of outlining done so I should be able to make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

You still got a hundred words more than me, Stacey.

Today I wrote a good 2528 words.


----------



## 69959

3508 for this morning. Lots of edits in my future.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Just 1000 words this morning -- I'll try and do more later today. An intense scene, which took a while to map out -- pleased with it.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1400


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1942 words today.


----------



## AlexaGrave

I just finished off a little over 1200. Feels great because I haven't had the chance to write since the beginning of the month (September has been evil)!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Getting back in the saddle after some time away is always tough.

2172 words for me.


----------



## geronl

2,411


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started a new book and did seven chapters and 16,225 words.


----------



## celadon

Despite some aggravations, I got almost 1600 done today! I'm getting close to the end! (My book is non-fiction and needs a lot of illustrations, so it's not just writing that I'm doing.)


----------



## 67499

4,000 words today and now I'll go rake the crushed shell around the house (the equivalent of Amanda's eternal lawn-mowing) before heading to the beach. I've been jumping among projects, piling up words here and there, until something really draws me into finishing the ms. That looks to be the third book in the _Dirty Wars_ historical thriller series. Trouble is, I've stuck the hero in the bowels of a Bolivian prison in 1980 during a series of revolutions and don't know how to get him out alive.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

I have too much going on, and managed just 250 words this morning. I'll need to get more words done later today...


----------



## 69959

3945 - and no, I'm not going to write those few extra words to hit 4k. I'm done.


----------



## geronl

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I started a new book and did seven chapters and 16,225 words.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

Sent book 1 to the editor today, woo!
Wrote 1031 words for book 2.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1004 words today.

Today, I also published Nambroc the sixth and penultimate novella in the Nambroc Sequence, a fantasy series.


----------



## EllaApollodorus

Well, my word count for the day was pitiful, but my word count for the month is 27k, so I'm almost averaging 1k a day. Tomorrow I have an eight hour drive, which means I will be inspired to write the entire time I am in the car.


----------



## geronl

EllaApollodorus said:


> Well, my word count for the day was pitiful, but my word count for the month is 27k, so I'm almost averaging 1k a day. Tomorrow I have an eight hour drive, which means I will be inspired to write the entire time I am in the car.


lol

I guess you could tell the story while driving and record it. lol


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on publishing the next in your series, Henderson, and to everybody else for making your wordcount goals.

I wrote 2238 words today and am quite happy with that.


----------



## EllaApollodorus

geronl said:


> lol
> 
> I guess you could tell the story while driving and record it. lol


I tried that. I bought a voice recorder and everything. Trying to pick it up and hit the right buttons while driving? Not so easy, LOL. I need them to add that to the audio/bluetooth/etc system when they build cars...

Of course, there's also the problem that it never comes out right when I try to say it out loud anyway. I feel weird speaking it instead of typing it, even if no one else is around. I may try to figure out how to activate the voice recorder on my phone by voice command tonight, though... that would be a good idea. I could at least get basic ideas recorded.


----------



## Genre Hoarder

3874 words today. Back at it bright and early in the morning!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and 13,674 words.


----------



## celadon

812 words. Hey, it was something. I also did other tasks that were necessary for the book.


----------



## 69959

Just 2069 for today, but I passed the 80k mark for the month. Now to see if I can hit publish before the end of the day.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Woohoo! Back in the swing of it -- 2965 words today, did massive outlining too.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

Stacy Claflin said:


> Just 2069 for today, but I passed the 80k mark for the month. Now to see if I can hit publish before the end of the day.


^Good Luck!

1843 -- that's a big day for me! I started experimenting with writing sprints.


----------



## 69959

Lucey Phillips said:


> ^Good Luck!


Thanks! Just got it uploaded.

And congratulations to you!


----------



## henderson

CoraBuhlert said:


> Congrats on publishing the next in your series, Henderson, and to everybody else for making your wordcount goals.


Thank you, Cora.

I wrote 2170 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2247 words today.


----------



## paigemarcella

1047 words for Fox Free after a long day of over-time structural engineering by day. That's all I got. And I shall be content.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters an 14,856 words.


----------



## 69959

2315 for today.


----------



## hunterone

I did 5, 159 words today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

652 words. Blah. On the bright side, I wrote down some notes on a cozy mystery idea. I also binge-watched Psych on Netflix ... I'm counting that as cozy mystery research


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3983 words today.


----------



## Sam Winterwood

Over 1,000/day for the last week.
Today is my day off so I should be writing like a crazy person. But no. Only 2,300ish so far. Kind of burnt out on the story but I'll keep on going.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Happy, happy -- 2386 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2061 words here.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 13,000 words and finished my WIP. I officially wrote (and edited) a 59,061-word novel in four days and already sent it off to my editor. Now I have a three-day weekend for video games and the Avengers, and then I start another book on Monday. Whew!


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Slow day; 1734 words. Did some outlining, and edited two chapters.


----------



## hunterone

13,420 words. Best ever.


----------



## geronl

Another chapter of my blog story that's over 2,600

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/second-front-chapter-seven-way-through.html

and a few paragraphs of an insane dream I had, lol, So close to 3,000


----------



## Sheluvspink

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did six chapters and about 13,000 words and finished my WIP. I officially wrote (and edited) a 59,061-word novel in four days and already sent it off to my editor. Now I have a three-day weekend for video games and the Avengers, and then I start another book on Monday. Whew!


  How can I do this LOL. I know if I cut the internet off that would help a lot


----------



## 69959

1003 for today. Doing a lot of rewrites (no actual "writing" session today) with a lot of cutting and writing new stuff.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Sheluvspink said:


> How can I do this LOL. I know if I cut the internet off that would help a lot


I cut the internet off and put my phone in another room. I keep iced tea going constantly in my Keurig, too.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1352 today


----------



## SaraBeatty

1126 for today! I'm trying to keep up with at least 1k a day, but it's so dang hard. Definitely going to write better outlines in the future


----------



## StarWriter

1644


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3055 words today and completed the first draft.

Always feels good finishing a first draft.


----------



## geronl

I just finished off a 1,428 word dystopian story that has me laughing.

So add that to my total... oh wait, that was last night wasn't it... or this morning... I lose track of the days...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2083 words here.


----------



## hunterone

5076, calling it a day. Going to outline a new series this afternoon.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Excellent day; 2865 words. And I outlined a novella -- the idea, and then the plot, just arrived. Excellent. I'll squeeze it in next, and will see if I can complete quickly, before the next book in my series.


----------



## CMH

1670 words and finished the first draft of the book


----------



## StarWriter

2570 for my current project. 35,449 total so far. Feeling good.


----------



## SaraBeatty

1,364 today. I'm seriously surprised I got that far!


----------



## Lucey Phillips

Congrats on a productive day everyone!  
1455 words done here.


----------



## victoriakeen

I'll join as of Monday!  I'm behind on several projects...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2448 words today.


----------



## paigemarcella

1313 yesterday. Usually weekends I rally hard... but paperback proof of Compliant came in, and I can't help myself but re-read...


----------



## hunterone

5015 words today.


----------



## 69959

1196 yesterday (rewrites)
1320 today (started a new project)

I wasn't going to write today or yesterday, so those are kind of a bonus. But since I got about 2k less than my goal on Friday, it averages out.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Managed 2,365 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2262 words today.


----------



## geronl

I'm going to have at least a couple grand (words not money) before I get some sleep.

I finished the chapter with 1,836 words


----------



## 69959

3034 for this morning.


----------



## StarWriter

2749 today - total 38193 for science fiction thriller.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1228 today   
Only about 300 yesterday but I spent on lot of time on edits for book one


----------



## Penelope Redmont

2297 this morning; did lots of outlining. Wrote a couple of scenes out of order. Happy with it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2368 words plus I formatted a new collection.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started a new book and did five chapters (about 12,000 words). I also uploaded two preorders and another book that hits today. It's been a long day and I have another omnibus to get ready tomorrow, although I think I'm going to put that on preorder. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## geronl

Almost 2k already with the blog story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/second-front-chapter-nine.html


----------



## 69959

5026 for today.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1392 words today. I am writing an outline for the third novella in the series I am currently writing.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1012 today


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Still outlining scenes, so only 1876 bright new words this morning.


----------



## StarWriter

1158 for my current project. 39351 total so far.


----------



## geronl

KenLozito said:


> 1158 for my current project. 39351 total so far.


That is really close to novel length, or according to others: A long long novella.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 5 chapters and about 12,000 words. Less than I wanted. Tomorrow is another day -- although it's the day before garbage day and I have to mow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2216 words for me plus a collection of science fiction stories published.


----------



## Sever Bronny

My last six days working on my fourth book:

4400
3659
5654
3300
3789
5324 (today)

Keep up the great work, everyone


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1231


----------



## 69959

3009 for today. I've been working on some new short stories for a compilation. My Amazon page is too cluttered (four pages now!) so this will help.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2432 words today.


----------



## Sever Bronny

4906 today. It was a long one, with tons of research. Started at 9 am, ended near 10 at night. Yeeash.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I mowed the lawn, finished cleaning the garage, packed several boxes and wrote five chapters and 12,000 words. I'm still a chapter behind, but it was a productive day.


----------



## abgwriter

2400 yesterday and 2150 today. I'm cramming to get the remaining 20k words on my novel out by the end of next week (in time for NaNoWriMo). Wish me luck!


----------



## Sam Winterwood

Just shy of 1,000 today but averaging 2,000 a day for the week


----------



## hunterone

5045 words.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

2844 words. The end is in sight...  Happy. Already planning a novella to let the novel rest for a while before I read it.


----------



## geronl

I will have a 31 story short story collection out as soon as I get the cover.

Because I finally came up with a title.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1398


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did another five chapters and 12,000 words. I have six chapters to finish, but I don't think I'm going to get to all of them tomorrow, which means working Saturday even though I don't want to. We shall see.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2739 words today.


----------



## geronl

About 2,500

Most of that on the blog story but revisions and additions to the main WIP too

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/second-front-chapter-ten.html


----------



## 69959

2031 Thursday
1837 Friday

It was an off week all around. Not just writing.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

2236 words today. Heading towards the end of my novel. Exciting.


----------



## hunterone

6,142. 1 Chapter left to go tommorow and this novel is in the bag.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I lost track between yesterday and today. I just finished my second book in my five-books-in-five-weeks experiment. It came in at 59,890. I start book three on Monday. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## JLCarver

Amanda, your daily totals are crazy impressive! You should be the next one to put out a 12,000 word per day how-to book! I'd buy it! 

And just so I don't derail the intent of this thread with my praise for Amanda, I'm sitting at 3082 for the day, though I might knock out a little more before bed tonight. And I'm averaging 3127 for the month. My current manuscript is 60,825, and I expect it to go for about another 20k before I can bring it to a satisfactory ending. 

Happy writing everyone!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your novel, Amanda. 

As for me, I wrote 2367 words today.


----------



## 69959

2228 today.


----------



## Shelley K

JLCarver said:


> Amanda, your daily totals are crazy impressive! You should be the next one to put out a 12,000 word per day how-to book! I'd buy it!


She's revealed how she does it so many times on these boards, totally for free.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2337 words today.


----------



## JLCarver

Shelley K said:


> She's revealed how she does it so many times on these boards, totally for free.


I'll have to do some back reading for sure. 

I did 3297 today, but it was like trying to fill a swimming pool with a hose that had a kink in it. The words definitely weren't flowing well today. I kind of found a groove after making myself sit there for a good long while, but it took some real bargaining with myself to get to that point.


----------



## geronl

2,564

A short story for the blog (not the ongoing story)

Gray Tigers

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/short-story-gray-tigers.html


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1054 today. Back at it after a fun weekend out of town.

Congrats on finishing two books in two weeks Amanda


----------



## 69959

Barely got anything done today, but did manage 827 words.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 3751 words today.

Felt good to get such a great start to a new story.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2259 words for me plus pressed Publish on a short story collection.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started book three of my experiment and did five chapters and 12,136 words.


----------



## hunterone

5012, new book.


----------



## hunterone

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I started book three of my experiment and did five chapters and 12,136 words.


How many hours are you writing to achieve that?

It takes me roughly about 3-4 hours to 5,000. I can see doing 12,000 in 8 hours as I have done that a couple of times but still its a lot of work. And are all those 12,000 on ONE book or are you doing 6,000 on one book then 6,000 on another? Guessing you are either working to an outline or just writing whatever comes to your mind


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

hunterone said:


> How many hours are you writing to achieve that?
> 
> It takes me roughly about 3-4 hours to 5,000. I can see doing 12,000 in 8 hours as I have done that a couple of times but still its a lot of work. And are all those 12,000 on ONE book or are you doing 6,000 on one book then 6,000 on another? Guessing you are either working to an outline or just writing whatever comes to your mind


I always write to an outline. It keeps me on task. I also only write one thing at a time because I find I lose momentum and focus jumping around. That took me about six hours to write. I write about 2,000 words an hour, give or take. I also had to get some editing done on another book yesterday. I have four chapters to finish up that so it's ready to send to my editor when he gets my witch manuscript back. I'm editor big this one as I go, too, so it should be ready to send off to my editor straight away Friday when I finish.


----------



## hunterone

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I always write to an outline. It keeps me on task. I also only write one thing at a time because I find I lose momentum and focus jumping around. That took me about six hours to write. I write about 2,000 words an hour, give or take. I also had to get some editing done on another book yesterday. I have four chapters to finish up that so it's ready to send to my editor when he gets my witch manuscript back. I'm editor big this one as I go, too, so it should be ready to send off to my editor straight away Friday when I finish.


How detailed are your outlines?

Like are they a few points that you come up with for each chapter before you begin to write those chapters VS You know from beginning to end what each chapter is going to cover before you even start the book? ( the whole chabang)

Mine are usually a few points for each chapter before i begin. I don't outline the whole book. I might know how its going to end. But between there i just WING it because really I have no idea what is going to take place unless i sit there and come up with it, and then the character might take me in a new direction anyway lol.

I used to outline literally every scene before i begun but that meant it took me 3 to 4 months to finish a book. Now im getting a couple of novels done a month.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

hunterone said:


> How detailed are your outlines?
> 
> Like are they a few points that you come up with for each chapter before you begin to write those chapters VS You know from beginning to end what each chapter is going to cover before you even start the book? ( the whole chabang)
> 
> Mine are usually a few points for each chapter before i begin. I don't outline the whole book. I might know how its going to end. But between there i just WING it because really I have no idea what is going to take place unless i sit there and come up with it, and then the character might take me in a new direction anyway lol.
> 
> I used to outline literally every scene before i begun but that meant it took me 3 to 4 months to finish a book. Now im getting a couple of novels done a month.


I write whatever beats have to be hit in a specific chapter and then let the chapter get there on its own. It only takes me about an hour to do an outline.


----------



## 69959

3133 and finished my short story compilation.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2352 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2158 words.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

5,055 words for today

Finally, the heat wave in Southern California is over! I can finally use my computer and stop worrying about the hot air in my apartment.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1012 words today.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2024 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1358 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words. I'm right around 35,000 words on the book I started Monday. It's going to be close fitting everything in to finish on Friday, but I'm pretty sure I can do it.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

5,002 words for today.

I'm about to finish _KA, Volume 2_ in the next two days.


----------



## hunterone

5,012 words today.


----------



## 69959

1532 for yesterday and today, combined. At least I've been getting some edits worked through and am close to hitting publish again.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

877 today


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1746 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 13,000 words. I have five chapters to finish Friday and then I have the weekend off. I start book four of my experiment on Monday.


----------



## 666

One day I aspire to qualify for this club.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1027


----------



## Penelope Redmont

The end is in sight, I think. I might need another 10K words however. Did 2487 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 11,000 words and finished my book. I start another one on Monday.


----------



## 67499

4K trying my hand at a steampunk/vampire/romance for which I'm sure there's no market but it's fun to write.  Besides, it's cloudy today and no beach, so what else have I got to do?


----------



## Incognita

I'm finally done with editing/launching/being sick (well, almost), so it was back to first-drafting for me today with 3K.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2767 words today.


----------



## JalexM

Starting the last half of my 'The Men Who Killed God' series(Series within a series). The month break I took helped mentally, but I have to continue on even though the break didn't feel like enough.
Only 2370 words today. I wanted 5k but thanks to some friends and me having the keys for some new roommates of those friends I didn't hit my goal. 
I could continue on since my creative juices are flowing but where I stopped is a good stopping point plus I have to get ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

4,738 words for today

And I do believe tomorrow is the day I finish _KA, Vol. 2_ once and for all


----------



## MrBourbons

1,519. Even with constant interruptions from a nine year trying to write her own story!


----------



## hunterone

5014 words.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1191 words today


----------



## Shelley K

MrBourbons said:


> 1,519. Even with constant interruptions from *a nine year trying to write her own story*!


How awesome! When my daughter was around that age I bought her a used Alphasmart for a song off eBay, the older kind that looked like a transparent, blue Speak 'n Spell. She wrote so many stories on that thing and always took it on long car trips. Twenty bucks for years of creativity and fun until it was lost in a move. When I bought her a MacBook for college, I thought back to that $20 keyboard _super_ fondly. 

I'm mired in editing right now, but once my way is clear for new words I hope to jump in on this thread.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

2168 today -- did a lot of reviewing and made notes for editing.


----------



## JalexM

4734 words today. Could continue on, but next is a small battle scene and I haven't outlined it.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

4,552 words for today

My next eBook is finally complete! Now it's on to revising/editing.


----------



## hunterone

5032


----------



## Penelope Redmont

2058 -- and the end is in sight. I think.. I may yet slot in another scene.


----------



## 69959

After a two-day break, 2633 words.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1109 words today.


----------



## Incognita

A good day of 5K.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2282 words today.


----------



## JalexM

5163 words today. Finished section I wanted to finish.
Will edit the 12.5 words I wrote while outlining the rest of it for the next three days. Didn't have time to outline it to the way I like it because of work. Can't write further until then.


----------



## CMH

Few 1000+ days not reported.

Yesterday was 1,303.  Today expect to make this my best ever month.


----------



## 69959

3275 for this morning. Time to get my editing on.


----------



## Ladylane

2,602 words written today, far less than I hoped. Aiming for 6000 tomorrow.


----------



## CMH

2844 today and the best I've managed since I've kept records.  Also best month now as well.

Going to try for 3000 tomorrow.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1962. Whew! One more chapter and this first draft is done. Hopefully I'll finish tomorrow!!!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started a new book and did five chapters and about 12,000 words. This is book four of my experiment.


----------



## Ladylane

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I started a new book and did five chapters and about 12,000 words. This is book four of my experiment.


That's impressive! I can feel sympathy pains in my wrist. I did 6400 today, aiming for the same again tomorrow.


----------



## 69959

2743 for this morning. Not bad considering I was going off 4 hours sleep.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick

4,914 words for me yesterday.


----------



## Incognita

I forgot to check in yesterday -- that was 2K because I was out most of the day. Today I did 6K.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

2010 today and my draft is done! Gonna go over it for a couple days then send it to the editor Friday. I plan to outline the next book over the weekend and be back here by Monday


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I was away for a couple of days, but I took my netbook along and wrote 3027 words.

Today was my first day back in the writing saddle and I wrote 1301 words.


----------



## CMH

3079 yesterday.  Best so far  .  Aiming for 3400 today.


----------



## CMH

CMH said:


> 3079 yesterday. Best so far . Aiming for 3400 today.


3529 achieved today and about 1/5 of the way through this project.


----------



## Incognita

5K for me today.


----------



## 69959

3843 today. Mostly adding to one that's about to be published. I'm going to be glad when this thing is finally uploaded. It's had more problems than a calculus text book.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2700 words today.


----------



## ChessDesalls

Super inspiring! I got my 1000 today. Woot! We shall not talk about yesterday.

 Chess


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1222 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 7 chapters and about 16,500 words.


----------



## Incognita

4K today. I'm cutting it short so I can go see Crimson Peak.


----------



## 69959

1201 for today. Mostly proofreading today.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2786 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1138 words for me.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and 15,000 words.


----------



## batmansero

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did six chapters and 15,000 words.


You're my hero 

I wrote 2,903 words in under two hours today. Yay, first draft completed! Spent the rest of the day doing rewrites and started on self-editing. Three hours of editing left to go before I hand over to my editor. Celebrated with curry for dinner


----------



## CMH

4,487 words yesterday.  Best so far, and probably the most I've done in a day since I was an undergraduate.

Today will be much less as I'm needing to socialise this afternoon and tonight.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2471 words today.


----------



## Incognita

6K today, so that's 35K in a week. Pretty good for me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1525 words today.


----------



## CMH

1573 words yesterday.  Likely to be low again today, maybe not even a thousand.


----------



## 67499

4K on an ms I've been working on for a long, long while and can't seem to get right.  A love story set in Burma, where the bizarre is infectious.  But it's like an addiction - I just have to keep pulling it out of a bottom drawer and fiddling with the ms in the hope that next rewrite will make it shine.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2067 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1621 words today.


----------



## 69959

3007 words for this morning. I sure hope this means I'm getting back into my normal routine.


----------



## CMH

1426 on Saturday.  Today is looking to be less.


----------



## Incognita

4K today and just at the halfway point.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1419 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1337 words for me.


----------



## JalexM

only 2750 today. Kept getting mentally distracted.


----------



## Sophrosyne

LOL! I was all proud of myself for writing 1478 today, but reading this thread, I'm definitely a slacker.


----------



## CMH

1521 yesterday, better than hoped for.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

Started a new one today. 2112 words.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did 7 chapters and about 16,500 words.


Holy shucking fit! That is impressive. I am inspired.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

New project today; 1863 words.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2062 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Another 4K today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started the fifth book of my experiment and did five chapters and 12,000 words. Now I have to do an audio giveaway and go to bed so I can do it all over again tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1378 words today.


----------



## CMH

1485 today and time to go to bed


----------



## abgwriter

3300 and finally getting to the first chapter!


----------



## geronl

I didn't write for about 2 weeks but I got over a thousand into the next chapter of the blog story


----------



## IndieP

1,800 words today despite a pounding migraine headache.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1024


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

1360 
I'm back!


----------



## JalexM

Only 2k today. Hopefully I should be able to write more tomorrow since I have my inciting accident for this section down.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1592 word over here.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and 14,000 words.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Congrats! Solid start on a new project. Great words to read. Good luck!



Penelope Redmont said:


> New project today; 1863 words.


----------



## CMH

Exactly 2,700    Now time to watch the Apprentice.


----------



## Incognita

I forgot to check in yesterday -- that was 4K. 3K today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

1,606 for today

Just finished an m/m erotic short story, with a total of 6,000+ words. And I think it's now time to delve into science fiction.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a good day of 1872 words today, plus I revised some short stories for an upcoming collection.


----------



## geronl

I did a grand. Trying to get back into this after my hiatus.

Posted ch 11 of the blog story

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/10/second-front-chapter-eleven-running-men.html


----------



## J Hannigan

1067 for me.  I had to push through the tiredness barrier to make it but 1k a day should be the least I'm doing...


----------



## 69959

Apparently I haven't posted here all week:
2058
2364
2767
3048


----------



## hunterone

7,500 today.


----------



## 67499

Working four stories at once because I'm in a manic mood - 1K for each of them today:  a noir thriller, a bawdy sci-fi, a comic vampire hunter and a steampunk.  Whichever gets to 20K first, I'll finish for this yr.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1116 yesterday. About 900 so far today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and about 12,000 words. I have 9,000 words to finish my book on Friday.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

3475 words last night.
800 words and counting this morning.

Many zombies destroyed.


----------



## TFHinton

6,000 words (exactly) today, knocking my previous record of 2,000 right out the water!


----------



## 69959

2038 for today. Next month will be better. It just has to be!


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1017 words today for a new story bible.


----------



## J Hannigan

1536 yesterday.  

I am so envious of you guys that do 12k words.  How wonderful!


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1682 for today


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 9,500 words and finished my book, thus completing my five books in five weeks experiment. Between September 28 and October 30 I officially wrote (and edited as I was going) 297,027 words. Whew!


----------



## Lucey Phillips

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did 9,500 words and finished my book, thus completing my five books in five weeks experiment. Between September 28 and October 30 I officially wrote (and edited as I was going) 297,027 words. Whew!


That's amazing!! You deserve a vacation!! 

Also, sorry if it's tacky to fangirl you here, but I have to tell you I've been listening to the audio books of Wicked Witches of the Midwest and really enjoying them!


----------



## hunterone

I did 7,513 words today.


----------



## Incognita

2K yesterday and 3K today. I think Halloween has me off my game.


----------



## TromboneAl

Well, look at that. I guess I had a bunch of 1,000+ word days toward the end there (first draft now complete):


----------



## Lucey Phillips

^^Cool graph. I managed 1028 between work and Halloween fun with the kids.


----------



## geronl

2,346


----------



## SamuelStokes

1000 words today as I start my sequel!


----------



## 69959

2506 for this morning.


----------



## Lorena

I'm a newbie in this thread.

1875 words my first day of NaNo! Yay!


----------



## Incognita

4k today.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

Lorena said:


> I'm a newbie in this thread.
> 
> 1875 words my first day of NaNo! Yay!


Welcome and good luck on NaNo 

993 for me today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome, Lorena, and good luck for NaNoWriMo.

I forgot to post for a couple of days, but I wrote 1190 words on Friday, 1174 words on Saturday and 1137 words today.


----------



## 69959

Welcome, Lorena.

3202 for this morning. Determined to hit 75k this month.


----------



## CMH

2956 words today


----------



## Incognita

3K today.


----------



## Lorena

Thanks for the welcome!  

2026 words today, a little more than yesterday.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 4448 words today.


----------



## hunterone

7,500 today


----------



## Lucey Phillips

2016 for me today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

This is primarily an editing week for me, but I am writing a 25,000-word witch short. I did two chapters and 5,000 words today.


----------



## 69959

4042 for this morning. Now that I've crossed the midpoint of the book, things are picking up. I feel the pressure to make sure everything gets wrapped up. It's a great feeling.


----------



## CMH

3021 today.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Well underway with new book; 2189 today.


----------



## Incognita

Slipped down to 3K today...I was up too late last night.


----------



## Lorena

2309


----------



## hunterone

7,523 today.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

1647
Had to stop because them words ain't not no more makin' no sense no mores anyhow.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 5,000 words.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2536 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post yesterday, but I wrote 1490 words. Today, I wrote a good 2096 words.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

2,984 words written yesterday!


----------



## 69959

3623 for this morning.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

4,289 for today!


----------



## Incognita

Another 3K day. This time I'll blame it on being distracted by the snow.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 6,237 words today and finished the first draft of the story.


----------



## Lorena

I wrote 2688 words today.


----------



## hunterone

7,614 words today. Completed another novel. Start a new one tommorow.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

2456. Woo.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Back to the lowish numbers with 1372 words today.


----------



## 69959

3266. Characters did some crazy stuff I didn't see coming. Had to pants my way through it and didn't go as fast.


----------



## archaeoroutes

A satisfying burst of 1226 this evening.


----------



## Lorena

3002 today! I'm climbing up


----------



## Incognita

4K today. That feels better.


----------



## Sharon Cummin

5,925 words in today!


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1726 words today.


----------



## henderson

I wrote an outline for the next novella and it is 1,081 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1622 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did four chapters and 10,000 words.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did two chapters and 6,000 words. I wrapped up my witch short. It was a nice week and I return to my harder schedule with a new book on Monday.


----------



## 69959

3368 for today, and I hit 20k for the month/week. Really want to hit 80k this month. Only broken that three other times this year.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

2486


----------



## TonyWrites

1,124!   I have joined the club at last.


----------



## paigemarcella

1300 words to seal the deal on Part III of Eminent Series before I send first 3 parts to editor. I've been in an editing TROLL HOLE and felt great to finally write something again


----------



## archaeoroutes

1023 to finish a pivotal chapter on Liberty last night. I've got a non-fiction commission I'll have to focus on for the next few weeks now...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1288 words for me.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

2859 yesterday.
My goal is 3500 (at least) today.

FYI: I have a google docs spreadsheet with running stats. I find it very helpful. I can track the average pages I need for the day to get to a total page count by a certain day.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1805


----------



## Lorena

Yesterday 2102, today 3573.


----------



## TonyWrites

1,194 for me today.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

1287 as of the stroke of midnight.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a good day of 2483 words today.


----------



## 69959

3513 this morning. In under two hours, no less!


----------



## CMH

1851 today.  Been under pace for the last 4 days.


----------



## hunterone

7.509 words today.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

4,016 words from last night. Let's see how many I'll write tonight.


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1012


----------



## 67499

Finished the last 4K rewrite on a doorstopper I've been working on for years.  Now I rewrite the rewrite because it still isn't how I want it.  Words produced divided by years of effort must mean I've managed about 25 words a day on this ms since I scratched its first line.


----------



## TonyWrites

@Stephen: rewriting is nothing to be ashamed of.  My WIP will need at least three revisions once I have got the first draft done.
@All: I can officially add 1,116 more words to my WIP as of this evening.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

1287 
I would like to double that, but I am not complaining. We write when we can write.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1759 words today.


----------



## 69959

4592 for today. Last week, some characters did the unexpected and messed up my plans. Now another character figured out a solution. This book is almost writing itself.


----------



## Talbot

SEVEN THOUSAND over the weekend! I never do that but I had plenty of time and _2k to 10k_ helped enormously. Who knew outlining would solve all my problems? (Besides just about everybody?)


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Finally made it to over 3000 words in a day -- 3087. I broke a mental barrier, because I was convinced I couldn't do it.


----------



## CMH

3061 today.


----------



## Lorena

1454 yesterday (not good), 3030 today (not bad  )


----------



## Lucey Phillips

1132 words today


----------



## TonyWrites

I almost hit 1,000 tonight, but fatigue forced me to stop at 647.   Better luck next time.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words. This one is breezing right along. I'm having a good time with it. It's the middle book in a follow-up trilogy for a series I finished writing last year and it's fun revisiting the characters.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1594 wordsand finished a chapter.


----------



## CMH

1347 today.  Ended up spending time planting garlic and onion instead.


----------



## hunterone

7,519


----------



## 69959

3030 for today. Looks like I'll finish my novel a day early if I keep this up.


----------



## Incognita

I forgot to check in yesterday -- that was 2K. Today was a lot better with 4K. And I'll be finishing up tomorrow!


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

2057 words.
The plot thickens.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1297 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did seven chapters and just under 17,000 words.


----------



## 69959

5119 for this morning and finished the novel. It's a trifle shorter than expected, but the jaw-dropping ending makes up for that.


----------



## scott.marmorstein

1,045 words this morning before heading off to day job. Took about 30 minutes...feeling chipper.


----------



## Incognita

2,615 today, two of which were "The End," so yay. I won't be doing any more first-drafting for the next little bit while I edit this one.


----------



## geronl

A short story and some of a novella (not very good)

around 3,000 today

Here is the short story.

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/11/short-story-crisis.html


----------



## blancheking

1254 words. Is anyone else having more problems with inspiration than writing?


----------



## henderson

Started a new story yesterday, and has been a very tough slog.  

I wrote 1,018 words yesterday.

I also wrote 1,018 words today.

The good thing is I published Candelabra & Things the seventh and final novella in the Nambroc Sequence, a fantasy series.   

Feel really good about finishing my first series.


----------



## geronl

blancheking said:


> 1254 words. Is anyone else having more problems with inspiration than writing?


That is probably very common


----------



## Lorena

Yesterday I didn't post, I only wrote 837 words  
Today 2549. Not bad (for me), but it took me a lot of time. Bleh.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your series, R.D. 

1653 words over here.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## scott.marmorstein

So far... 1,263 words today (out of 1,059 goal for day.) Woot!


----------



## David Crosby

Only wrote 1400 words yesterday, did 2400 and 2300 the two previous days.  Trying to get this mystery finished by the end of the year!


----------



## CMH

2439 words yesterday.  Not going well yet today, feeling rough.


----------



## 67499

Invested 4K in a new project I'm now going to let mellow in a bottom drawer of my desk before I take it up again.  It's got plenty of company in that drawer.  Now back to my main effort for this month of finishing up a novella about the comic frights of newby soldiers.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 15,000 words. I finished the book I started Sunday a full day early. That means I have a three-day weekend and can spend the afternoon running errands tomorrow.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

3801 and counting. My goal is at least 5000, but would like to double that if possible.

I've taken tips from a google search on writers who regularly produce 10k words per day. In case you don't know already, here are the basic principles of high-volume writing:

1. Know what you're going to write before you begin
2. Make time
3. Enthusiasm

Done, done and done.


----------



## hunterone

7,500 today.


----------



## TonyWrites

@All:

I need to bow out of this club for the time being.  I've realized I can't hit a daily goal of 1,000 words or more without having a detailed plot outline to guide me, but as General MacArthur said, "I shall return."


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2419 words today.


----------



## henderson

@ Cora -- Thank you for the kind words.

I wrote 1500 words today and it was tougher than writing the last two days.

This story is a really tough slog. I think the problem is I do not have clear idea of where I want the story to go and how to get there.

I felt the outline (really, a beat sheet) was solid, but not as confident about the start of the story.

Still keep writing it, though.  Really like some of the characters.


----------



## Lorena

TonyWrites said:


> @All:
> 
> I need to bow out of this club for the time being. I've realized I can't hit a daily goal of 1,000 words or more without having a detailed plot outline to guide me, but as General MacArthur said, "I shall return."


Good luck Tony! I hope to be here to welcome you back 

Yesterday I only wrote 676 words, but today I'm back on track with 2241 words


----------



## Jeff DeGordick

4,967 words for me today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2026 words today.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

3,024 words for today


----------



## geronl

Over 3,000 today.

Most of it was on this fiction:

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/11/story-warfare-in-gun-free-zone.html


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

11/12/2015 5149 (high score)
11/13/2015 1294
11/14/2015 1288 and counting

Editing will be a bear, but I'm pushing through. Following Libbie Hawker's book "Take off Your Pants." I highly recommend it. It's opened my eyes and increased my productivity and also has made the story a lot better.


----------



## Lorena

2058 words today.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

6011 words.
Personal best and all due to the power of outlining. 
No pants.
I'm a born-again outliner. I will now chant and dance to the passion of outline and speak in roman numerals.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3110 words today.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick

10,833 words for me today.


----------



## 69959

Forgot to post on Thursday, and then took Friday and Saturday off.

2282 Thu - a short story for a collaboration
3044 Today - started a new novel!


----------



## scott.marmorstein

3,316 words for today.


----------



## hunterone

7,519 for today.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick

8,156 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2484 words today.


----------



## scott.marmorstein

2,164 this morning. WHOOP!


----------



## geronl

1,333

http://flscifi.blogspot.com/2015/11/short-story-forest-of-genres.html


----------



## amy_wokz

I'm a Dragon lover (the software, not the PNR hero) and do a thousand words of dialogue/description/narration first thing each morning just to warm up. Then I break for coffee (Columbian!  ) and come back for however long it takes (usually three hours) to write a tight 3,000+ words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2079 words today.


----------



## Incognita

I'm back to first drafting today with 3K on the new WIP.


----------



## C.A. Bryers

When I was scrambling a few months ago to finish my first draft before my son was born, I was hitting 1,000 words a day most days. For some reason, there were PLENTY of days where I'd check my word count at the end of the day and find I'd done 3,500 and change. Seriously, there were at least eight or nine days I'd hit that strange, magical number, but not ONCE did I hit 3,600.


----------



## 69959

Needed to catch up on some sleep, so only 1508 for today, but I'm still on target to hit 80k for the month.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2104 words today.

Writing this story is still a very tough slog, unfortunately.


----------



## hunterone

7,504 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started a new book and did seven chapters and 17,000 words. I'm trying to finish it Thursday (I'm editing as I go) so I can see the new Hunger Games movie. It should be doable if I have another strong day on Tuesday.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

2,110 words for today


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

4202 
Good number, but I'm bogging down. Time to revisit fundamentals. Need to ask what beats I'm missing and/or where I've strayed from the story core.


----------



## scott.marmorstein

2,026 words for the day. Nearly at halfway mark for OHS Prevail.


----------



## CMH

3952 yesterday.


----------



## 67499

4K and half-deafened by the roar of Civil War rifled muskets as I rewrite some nonfiction.


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I started a new book and did seven chapters and 17,000 words. I'm trying to finish it Thursday (I'm editing as I go) so I can see the new Hunger Games movie. It should be doable if I have another strong day on Tuesday.


Just had to say, _*daaaaamn*_!! Go girl! My wrists and fingers would be broken, not to mention my back, if I did that much in one day!


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1923 words today.

Story is still a real tough slog.

Hope it will be better tomorrow.


----------



## Incognita

4K today, but it's going to be spotty for a while after this because I'll be traveling.


----------



## Lorena

Didn't report since Saturday:

Sunday: 1216 
Yesterday: 1017 
Today: 2240 



scott.marmorstein said:


> Just had to say, _*daaaaamn*_!! Go girl! My wrists and fingers would be broken, not to mention my back, if I did that much in one day!


Amanda is my hero. My goal is 5k/day. I thought it was a lot, but since I'm in this thread, seems a little (a lot) less daunting. If people can write 10k, 15k, even 17k... then I can write 5k words a day. I'm not there yet, not even close, but I can do it!


----------



## Jeff DeGordick

12,064 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I only got six chapters and 14,000 words written today. I was hoping for another seven chapters, but I had errands to run and it didn't happen. Tomorrow is a new day and I have zero errands.


----------



## JalexM

2600 today. Got a new desk and set up. Hopefully that should be easier to motivate myself to write. As my old set up was a chair and it got uncomfortable typing on my surface.


----------



## CMH

1401 yesterday.  Got a bit distracted by a book I was reading.


----------



## scott.marmorstein

2,075 words this morning.


----------



## 69959

This month has had the MOST amount of crazy distractions. If I can get a couple more decent writing days in this week, I can stay on track for my 80k month. Otherwise, I'll just have to go for whatever I can get. We lost power for 12 hours and had to deal with a wrecked fence. But I'm at 47,923 for the month, so I guess I can't complain too much.

3265 - yesterday
1563 - today


----------



## hunterone

7,534 today


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2442 words today.

Story is starting to take shape.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and about 15,000 words. I have 12,000 words to finish the book I started Monday. I've been editing as I go, so it will be ready to ship off to the editor as soon as I finish. Then I have a three-day weekend and start the last pen name book I will be writing in 2015 on Monday. That leaves three main name books to write in December.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick

7,360 for today.


----------



## Eric S. Kim

1,820 words for today.

Just finished my eleventh erotic short story tonight! Now on to the twelfth.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post yesterday, since I had a long day, but I wrote 1299 words.

Today I wrote 1579 words.


----------



## BlinkFarm

I finally ended an excruciating three-week break from writing, caused by too nice weather and a too long 'honey do' list filled with outdoor chores. Getting back into the production groove proved painful and slow. I've vowed to never miss another day of writing fiction, even if I only get in an hour, and even if I've spent all day writing copy. Overcoming fictionertia is too hard for me.

Monday: 3,053 words. Tuesday: 1,819. Wednesday: 2,144. Spent roughly 4-5 hours per day on actual work and 2-3 hours on procrastination. Hoping to stamp out that last statistic using the _War of Art_ for inspiration.


----------



## Sarah Chute

1,476 words yesterday and hit 55k!


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

1573 words yesterday. Productivity way down because I strayed from the plan.


----------



## 69959

2588... At least it's better than yesterday, and I officially hit 50k for the month.


----------



## Lorena

Yesterday 1138, today 2030.



Stacy Claflin said:


> 2588... At least it's better than yesterday, and I officially hit 50k for the month.


Congrats Stacy! My goal for the month is 60k, and I'm at 38k. I'm going to make it 



Asher Ames said:


> Hoping to stamp out that last statistic using the _War of Art_ for inspiration.


I'm now rereading Turning Pro! I love The War of Art too.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 4,449 words today and finished the first draft of the story.

I usually think finishing the first draft of a story is a good thing, but not this time.

This story is a hunk of junk. It has to become better in the revising and editing phase.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

1940 words for a total of 45507

40k words to go to my goal. I am so far behind, I might have to change the deadline.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1519 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did about 12,000 words and finished the book I started Monday. It came in at 59,242 and I edited as I went so I already shipped it off to an editor. It took longer than it should've because I got involved in a bidding war for some Harmony Kingdom pieces I wanted tonight. I won and I officially only need one more piece to have all the ones I want. It was a good week. I see The Hunger Games tomorrow and start my last pen name book of the year Monday. Then I have three main name books to write in December before I start the process over again in January.


----------



## 67499

Feeling dreary today and hope it storms and I'm struck by lightning and put out of my misery. Leaped out of bed this AM happy for another day at the keyboard to discover the novel I'd planned to finish for December pub is too awful even to throw onto the compost heap. Then I read...


Amanda M. Lee said:


> I did about 12,000 words and finished the book I started Monday. It came in at 59,242 and I edited as I went so I already shipped it off to an editor. It took longer than it should've...


...and now I want a stiff drink and hide in my closet and be left alone forever.


----------



## carolanne

I'm nowhere near a 1,000 words a day. Lucky if I manage 500. I do like your cat, though. What a cutie!


----------



## Sarah Chute

2,318 words yesterday. There were some fun scenes to write so that kept me going.


----------



## 69959

Lorena said:


> My goal for the month is 60k, and I'm at 38k. I'm going to make it


Great work! Congratulations!


----------



## BlinkFarm

Thursday: 2,323 words (need to play that number in the Pick 4). 
Friday: 1,916. 

Looks like the 5-day total came to 11,841 words. Way less than expected  But better than none


----------



## hunterone

7,523 words today.


----------



## Lorena

2099 today.



Stacy Claflin said:


> Great work! Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1426 words today.


----------



## RecluseRaconteur

Roughly 1,300 for me. I'm glad to be back in the club after working construction for five months.


----------



## geronl

2,075 on a story that's not really going anywhere


----------



## hunterone

7,512 today


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1929 words today.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

4836 and counting. Trying to reach at least 10-15k.

Managed bring the outline and the story back into agreement and productivity is high. The story is moving.


----------



## Lorena

2002 words today.


----------



## Jeff DeGordick

10,379 words today, finishing off the first novel in my series! And now I'm off to edit!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post yesterday, but I wrote 1355 words. Today I wrote 2049 words.


----------



## geronl

4,000!

but it's a side story with no real plot.

I am going to throw a short fantasy story up on Amazon today, not really my genre, with a homemade cover. (Dragon of Torik)


----------



## scott.marmorstein

Didn't write yesterday, and the day before only eeked out a measly 400 and some odd words. Life.

TODAY though: 2,891 words in Prevail. and 1,317 words in a different book. Totaling *4,208 words for the day!* Not my record, but not shabby!


----------



## 67499

(Peeking out of the closet  4K words on something completely different (a story of bitter war and even more bitter love) to get my mind off a horribly failed ms.


----------



## hunterone

Got started late today, but managed 7,500 today. Finished another story, and close to finishing my next. A good day.


----------



## missypyxi

I'm newly returned to the boards while I write book three.  I'm in!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2368 words today.


----------



## J. P. Nolan

I only joined kboards last night, but I've been doing at least 1000 words a day for the past week.

Monday: A little over 1900 words
Tuesday: A little over 1100 words
Wednesday: 2396 words
Thursday: Around 2134 words
Friday: Around 1500 words
Saturday: A little over 1300 words
Today: 1127 words

My personal best was when I was writing One Floor Up.  I think it was around 7500-8000 words.


----------



## hunterone

7,500 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2182 words today.


----------



## J. P. Nolan

1166 words today.  8th day in a row, but my numbers seem to be declining.
Not too worried about it, but maybe I should take a break soon.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I had a very long and rotten day. I only got four chapters and 11,000 words done. That officially means I'm behind on the first day of a holiday week. I hate that.


----------



## JalexM

I think I wrote about 14k in this last three days.


----------



## BlinkFarm

Finally getting back into a good stride, though still below my goal. Monday: 2,264 words. Tuesday: 3,745. Hopefully I can get to 5,000 tomorrow!


----------



## kingofeli

I wrote ~12,000 words yesterday, and I need to write 9k today to finish NaNo.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and about 12,000 words.


----------



## Lorena

Sunday: 2032 words.
Yesterday: 2153 words.
Today: 2048 words.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1766 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2151 words today.


----------



## 67499

Proud to say I'm still managing to keep up with one-third of Amanda's daily output - another 4K today, this time hammering out swords to stick in dragons.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2387 words today.


----------



## J. P. Nolan

The break yesterday seemed to help, as I was able to write 3158 words today.
Not the most I've done, but better than I've been doing lately.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## geronl

trying to get back after a few days of doing nothing

1,500 words


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2578 words after a slow start today.


----------



## J. P. Nolan

Spent a good chunk of the day changing the blurb on my first book, so only 1570 words today.


----------



## geronl

1,900
I want to do more but I am dead tired.


----------



## Lorena

1868 words yesterday and 1085 words today. Not much, but I finished NaNoWriMo yesterday. Not so bad.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and 12,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2282 words for today.


----------



## 67499

Did the unthinkable - had this compulsion to finish my daily 4K and sneaked out of a neighborhood Thanksgiving Day party to do it.  Meant to sneak back in when I was done, but the party broke up before I could.  Now the neighbors won't talk to me.  I know I deserve it.  But I got my quota done!


----------



## Drew_Harmon

I'm not always able to write everyday, but when I am, I'm usually always good for a thousand words. I think I got about 3,000 in last week! I've been researching, making notes, and fleshing out the synopsis for my current chapter, which takes place on the Island of Vieques, Puerto Rico! I should have another couple of thousand written over the weekend.

Drew Harmon



Uncle Arctica


----------



## Cactus Lady

I'm going to jump in. I hit 50,000 on my NaNoWriMo novel on Wednesday, but I figure this novel still has about 30-40K left to go. Managed 1300 words yesterday, even with making food and having company for the Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## BlinkFarm

Wednesday: 3,624 words. 
Thursday: Took the day off so I could A) concentrate on eating too much cherry pie and B) deal with the resulting lethargy. 
Friday: 4,310 words. I had a few good sprints, with a high of 1,908 in 35 minutes, or about 3,270 words per hr, if I could have kept that pace. I did not.


----------



## missypyxi

Okay, I'm ready to tackle this seriously now. I've been so obsessed with my numbers on my first two book while I'm running a promo this week that I haven't had space in my head for Book 3. 

So far, Book 3 is at 44,133 words.

Today I wrote 1,144 words.

My previous two books were between 130k-140k words each, and this one is going to be kind of a monster, so I think I'm only about 1/3 of the way through.  A little bit at a time, right?


----------



## Incognita

I was finally able to get back to first drafting yesterday; that was 4K. Today I wrote 5K.


----------



## geronl

2,000 or the vicinity


----------



## J. P. Nolan

Wrote about 3000 words today.  Pretty satisfied with that.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1600 words today.


----------



## Lorena

1344 words today.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2289 words today.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2685 words today.

This story is definitely easier to write than the previous story.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2095 words today.


----------



## geronl

1,440

I'm a bit disappointed


----------



## missypyxi

geronl said:


> 1,440
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed


Don't be discouraged, just keep pushing!

3641 for me today.


----------



## Incognita

3K yesterday, 3K today. I'd hoped for more, but it is what it is.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2720 words today.

This story is really taking shape.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2295 words today. And no, I couldn't make the last five.


----------



## Sarah Chute

1,677 today and I reached 60k yesterday.


----------



## Lorena

847 words yesterday  and 1047 words today.


----------



## Matthew Stott

Working on the third book in my Between series; managed to hit 2000 words a day for the last couple of days. Good to get back in the swing of putting down a large amount.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2779 words.


----------



## 67499

10K words of rewrite (about equal to my daily quota of 4K new words, I figure) written in a manic frenzy fed by pumpkin pancakes in maple syrup.  Yum on all counts!


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2584 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2359 words today. I have to check what I wrote on the days that KB was down.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2131 words today.


----------



## paigemarcella

1508 words yesterday on the most ADD day of my life (first day of my first 0.99 promo for Compliant.)

Today's goal is to focus and finish editing last 21k words of Eminent Series to send to editor. AGH!!!


----------



## hunterone

Yesterday, 5,000
Today, 5,000


----------



## 69959

I'm so far behind on this thread, it isn't even worth trying to post my word counts. Last month, I broke 800k for the year, and now at 807k, I'm doing a lot more plotting, planning and going over my editor's edits than actual writing. I figure that after over 800k words for the year, I can take it easy for a while.


----------



## batmansero

On a lunch break. So far I've written 3,224 words. That finishes up my Xmas short story


----------



## Incognita

I keep forgetting to check in. Oops. So...4K today, and 3K for each of the three days before that.


----------



## Penelope Redmont

Started a new book, and it's slow; managed just 1187 words today...


----------



## StarWriter

2052 today. Lost track of this thread while keyboards was down


----------



## Incognita

3K today.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1166 words today.


----------



## Cactus Lady

12/2 - 1447
12/3 - 1547
12/4 - 1339
12/5 - 1448
12/7 - 1069


----------



## Kellie Sheridan

Posted her for the first time on the day all the posts got deleted... but trying again!

1525 today!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2083 words for me today.


----------



## geronl

2,660

2 short stories


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters and about 13,000 words. I'm getting close to finishing this book.


----------



## Paul John Hausleben

5679 words. Eight chapters into a new one. Started this novel about three weeks ago and I am feeling the flow now.


----------



## StarWriter

2157 today into my WIP 19,549 so far.


----------



## Incognita

4K today (finally!) and past the halfway point. Whew.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2164 words today.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 2731 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

Only four chapters today but it was 11,000 words. The chapters ran a little longer than normal. I have two chapters to finish the book tomorrow and I'm doing the final read through on a witch short before starting a new book on Thursday.


----------



## hunterone

5,000 words today. Editing a book this evening.


----------



## geronl

*facepalm*

I uploaded the rough draft to Daily Science Fiction... argh


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1239 words today and finished first draft of the story.  When I revise, I need to include additional scenes to add more depth to both story and characters.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did two chapters and 5,500 words to finish my book. Now I have to do the final read through and formatting on a short. I start another book tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2416 words today.


----------



## J.R Haynes

4396, but not for today. 2 days ago. Finished an entire chapter plus some. Was an interesting day.
I hope to kick-start my writing again later today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started a new book and did six chapters and 15,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2324 words today.


----------



## msdobing

First post  

1269 words today of my current WIP.


----------



## hunterone

5,000 words today.


----------



## Lorena

msdobing said:


> First post


Welcome!

I lost track of this thread. I remembered posting that I reached 55k in November, but the message got lost.

In December I'm focusing on editing (I'm new to this whole get-my-words-to-make-sense thing ) and some days I count the new words, other days don't. Some days there are no new words.

Anyway, yesterday I wrote 1027 new words and today 1380. I won't be here everyday, but will be cheering you, though


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and 15,000 words.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan

1015 today!


----------



## geronl

Around 2,000 but also includes a 1,540-word humorous story that I knocked out really quickly.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Back on the horse - 1200ish (inc some edits) today.


----------



## Ola Lay

1500 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3346 words, plus I finished a story.


----------



## hunterone

5,000 today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

3127 words plus published a story.


----------



## SaraD

I know December is probably a little late to join this thread for 2016, but I've been reading your numbers posts all year and feeling inspired.  And I finally had the courage to leap in - today I wrote 3.6k first draft words!


----------



## hunterone

5,000 today.


----------



## Matthew Stott

2300 today. A couple of days away from a first draft.


----------



## StarWriter

12/9 - 1718
12/10 - 2098
12/11 - 1587
12/12 - off
12/13 -1350
12/14 - 2285


----------



## henderson

CoraBuhlert said:


> 3127 words plus published a story.


Cora,

Congratulations on publishing your story!

I wrote 2000 words today.


----------



## 67499

15K words of rewrite today which I bet = 5K of new words!


----------



## Kellie Sheridan

1029


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did six chapters and 15,000 words.


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor

My personal record is 10,000 words per day

It was rough at first because I had to backtrack and edit hard.

I've hit that production level quite frequently. Give or take a thousand words here and there.

The more I hit that output level the smoother my text

I still have to edit but not as bad as the first time.

I'm all about setting challenges for myself.

My next goal: 20,000 words per day


----------



## geronl

3,108 on a story that takes place 200 years before the events in THE FOURTH

It will probably be a short or a novella.


----------



## SaraD

4254 today on my WIP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterone

5000 today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 16,000 words today (one of my chapters ran really long).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a great day of 4583 words.


----------



## geronl

2,100 today,

The story I am working on is over 5,200 now. I think this thing might reach 10,000 before it is done.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did 15,000 words and finished the book I started Thursday, bringing it in at about 75,000 words. I do a 25,000-word witch short Thursday and Friday (wedging it around Star Wars) and then edit all next week and travel up north for the holiday. That leaves a 50,000-word witch fantasy for the week between Christmas and New Year, and then we start all over again. I officially only have two writing things left on this year's list. It feels good.


----------



## geronl

I've done another 1,100 but I'll do a little more before bed.


----------



## 67499

Can't write a word.  Haven't for days.  Finished a novel draft a few days back.  Finishing something feels great for a few hours, then it's massive withdrawal.  Spent so much time with so many interesting characters and it was so much fun that I really miss them.  And the heroine - if I were a young and dashing bachelor (and if she were real), I'd throw myself on my knees to beg for a kiss.  (Her supernatural powers also have a certain appeal.)  Guess that makes it a beach day, no writing.  Watching the dolphins always cheers me up.  Ho hum.


----------



## hunterone

5000 today.


----------



## Lorena

1035 new words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I did five chapters, which is the first half of a witch short, and came in at 14,000 words. I will finish it up after Star Wars tomorrow afternoon. Then no more writing until after Christmas. I'm doing only editing and housework next week to catch up.


----------



## geronl

I got my thousand but this story is a pain.

Just need to do the big finish
*
UPDATE:* I finally finished. It took me a few days but the 10,000 word short is done. I mean 9,900 word short is done (deleted some exposition).


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I got four chapters and 11,000 words written. Unfortunately that leaves one chapter to be written Saturday before a holiday party. Then I will be done writing until the Monday after Christmas. Then it's right back at it.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just realised that I forgot to post to this thread for a few days, but I wrote 5530 words in those days and published my last two books, both Christmas stories, for the year.


----------



## TromboneAl

Four days since vowing to write one-thousand-words per day, I've averaged 1800/day. I don't allow myself any internet surfing or other fun things until I've hit my goal. It's easier than I expected.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2135 words today.


----------



## Lorena

1075 new words today. I'd like to finish the editing before the end of the year, but I'm home for Christmas and it's nearly impossible to get anything done.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2393 words yesterday and 1934 words today.


----------



## abgwriter

2300
Back to writing after a round of edits. Fingers crossed I'll finish my novella before Christmas


----------



## abgwriter

2300
Back to writing after a round of edits. Fingers crossed I'll finish my novella before Christmas


----------



## TommyHill

I started and finished a third MS in just over 30 days, totaling 93k words. So if my math is correct, I averaged just under 3k a day on that one  

It was torture, but I just couldn't stop!


----------



## archaeoroutes

2300-odd today - probably my best in a long while!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1375 words today, plus I decorated the Christmas tree.


----------



## abgwriter

2700 odd on my part.


----------



## geronl

About 3,300


----------



## 69959

I've taken a lot of time off writing this month. Only 29k for the month so far. Would be really happy to get another 10k this coming week. I plan to get back to my normal writing schedule starting January 2nd. Then I should be back to daily posting in this (well, the new) thread. Happy writing!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I forgot to post for a few days, but I wrote 3360 words on Christmas Day, 2337 on Boxing Day and 2236 words today.


----------



## 67499

Too busy re-covering a bunch of books thanks to James at goonwrite.com to write much around the holidays.  But cleaned up the last few K words for a novel and a short story collection I plan to publish in January.  Those done, I can really concentrate on my 2016 writing plan, if I can remember where I put it.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I started a new book and did six chapters and about 16,000 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2574 words today.


----------



## hunterone

5,000


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2369 words today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I had a big day of seven chapters and 19,500 words. My chapters are running long in this one. I hope to do the remaining seven chapters tomorrow so I can have a four-day weekend.


----------



## hunterone

10,000 today. Five chapters on one book. A chapter on another.


----------



## henderson

I wrote 1000 words today of the first draft of a new story.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee

I wrote seven chapters and 19,000 words. I finished a 55,000-word book in three days, and I officially get a four-day weekend. Let the party begin.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

2117 words for me.


----------



## SaraD

I haven't quite got into the habit of posting here daily yet so 28/12 1666 words, 29/12 1949 words and 30/12 5553 words - a personal record!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 67499

Only made half my daily quota - 2K on a nonfiction handbook about relocating overseas - but the day-long champagne sipping preparatory for New Year's Eve slowed me down a bit.  And now it's past midnight my time, so cheers to all good KBoarders!


----------



## LifesHumor

On the final day of the year, I did 1038.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Finished the year with 1475 words. Happy New Year, everyone. New thread tomorrow (well, today).


----------



## 69959

I got more words than I'd hoped for this week, and ended the month with 42,826 words (17 days of writing) and a grand total of 845,867 for the year. Bring on 2016! Good work everyone!


----------



## alawston

I truly want to be a proper member of the 2016 version of this thread. Firing up Openoffice Writer... now.

See you at 1,000 words.


----------



## hunterone

Kicked off 2016 the way i mean to go on. 10,000 today.


----------



## 69959

hunterone said:


> Kicked off 2016 the way i mean to go on. 10,000 today.


Way to go! There's a 2016 thread started you can post on now.


----------



## lazarusInfinity

Clocked in 7000 words today. TAINTED BLOOD is definitely coming in 2016...


----------



## Cactus Lady

Got some catching up to do, we went out of town the weekend before Christmas and then I got sick  Worst cold I've had in years Christmas week and beyond. still kept writing, though!

12/8 - 1057; 12/9 - 1104; 12/10 - 1143; 12/11 - 1160; 12/12 - 1243; 12/14 - 1238; 12/15 - 1398; 12/18 - 1488; 12/21 - 1351; 12/22 - 1144; 12/23 - 1288; 12/24 - 1127; 12/28 - 1172; 12/29 - 1313; 12/30 - 1009; 12/31 - 790 words to finish Heir of Tanaris, my novel in progress from NaNoWriMo.

Finished 2015 with 85,772 words (I started writing every day again late in October)


----------



## Paul John Hausleben

Done deal on a new novel. 340 Pages, 115,094 Words in six weeks. I am generally prolific when I have a solid idea, but this one was quite amazing. Thank you for this post - it inspired me (along with a fine, single malt scotch) and let me roll.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

1/20/16 - 2098
1/21/16 - 1905

1/22/16 - ?

Channeling L. Ron Hubbard for inspiration . . .


----------



## 69959

Hey guys - join the 2016 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,228860.0/


----------

